# Renntaugliches Stahlgeröhr auf Maß - Update 2016



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2014)

Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her, dass ich die Forumsgemeinde mit meinem ersten Aufbauthema genervt habe. Irgendwie juckt es aber schon wieder in den Fingern. Diesmal handelt es sich jedoch nicht um ein Cyclocross-Rad, sondern um ein MTB.
Wer InoX’ Aufbauthema verfolgt hat, wird vielleicht von der Rahmenschmiede Big Forest Frameworks gehört haben. Der im entsprechenden Rahmenbaukurs gebaute Rahmen gefällt mir zwar sehr gut, aber auf die Idee gekommen, so etwas selber zu machen, bin ich nicht. Vor Kurzem erhielt ich ein gutes Angebot für einen Maßrahmen aus Stahl und da ich auch mal etwas Neues ausprobieren wollte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, mir so einen Rahmen löten zu lassen.
Nun wisst ihr also, aus welchem Material der Rahmen sein wird. Den Gegensatz zum altmodischen Rahmenmaterial sollen viele, jedoch nicht ausschließlich moderne Anbauteile bilden. Allerdings mache ich nicht jeden Spaß mit, vor allem nicht Standards oder Trends, deren Sinn sich mir nicht erschließt. So wird es einen überbreiten Hinterbau mit Unmengen an Steifigkeit suggerierender Steckachse oder einen 700 mm langen Lenker genauso wenig geben wie BB30 oder dergleichen. Der Rahmen wird jedoch Gabeln mit konischem Schaft und 27,5 "-Laufräder aufnehmen können. Die Geometrie wird der meines Cannondales stark ähneln, da ich diese absolut passend finde. Nur etwas länger wird es...
Einige wenige Teile werde ich vom Cannondale übernehmen. Allerdings lediglich die, die technisch aktuell und nur mit größerem finanziellen Aufwand durch leichtere Pendants zu ersetzen sind.
Mein Ziel ist es, ein uneingeschränkt renntaugliches Rad aufzubauen. Soweit, so unspektakulär. Da der Rahmen und die Gabel mit recht hohem Gewicht aufwarten (werden), sind 10 kg die einzige Gewichtsgrenze, die ich mir gesetzt habe.
Da die Auftragsbücher des Rahmenbauers recht voll sind, werde ich den Rahmen wohl erst im März bekommen. Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass ich kein MTB habe... Und dessen restliche Teile werde ich auch vorerst behalten - wer weiß, wie gut mir 650B gefällt...

Nun denn, das erste Teil ist seit einigen Wochen bereits bei mir, wurde bei Kohl auf 27,5 " abgestimmt und wartet darauf, verbaut zu werden:


----------



## InoX (27. Januar 2014)

Warum schießt der Droide auf uns?

Was wiegt die Gabel? Habe es schon wieder vergessen. 

Wieviel Federweg hat die denn jetzt eigentlich wenn die getravelt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Eingeklinkt!


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2014)

Die Gabel hat jetzt 90 mm Federweg und wiegt (ich mag es kaum eintippen) 1846 g. Die Gewichte schreibe ich immer in die Bildbeschreibung im Fotoalbum.
Außerdem gibt es zu sagen, dass es sich um eine auf DLR2 umgebaute Lefty Speed mit 1 1/8 "-Schaft handelt.


----------



## BENDERR (27. Januar 2014)

Abo! 
Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!! Fängt ja schon geil an mit der Lefty 
@nopain-nogain deine "Arbeit" trägt Früchte


----------



## Metrum (27. Januar 2014)

Die Gabel ist aber schwer! 
Freu mich aber wie Bolle auf den Aufbaufaden!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

OHA! Ich bin gespannt!
Aber bissle dick ist die gute... Ist es eine "alte" alu mit verschiebbaren Brücken? Oder eine mit festen? 
Ich könnte mit noch immer in Arsch beißen, das ich meine 2. verkauft habe 

Ich missioniere doch schon lange nicht mehr... Will den Vorteil doch ganz für mich alleine! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> @nopain-nogain deine "Arbeit" trägt Früchte



Vollkommen irrelevant  Gäbe es eine Fatty in 27,5 oder 29 ", hätte ich den Rahmenbauer gebeten, irgendwie ein Headshok-Steuerrohr zu verbauen. So wird es dann eben eine Lefty. Und so'ne Lefty wollte ich schon einige Jährchen mal ausprobieren.



Metrum schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist aber schwer!
> Freu mich aber wie Bolle auf den Aufbaufaden!!!!



Aber hallo!



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> OHA! Ich bin gespannt!
> Aber bissle dick ist die gute... Ist es eine "alte" alu mit verschiebbaren Brücken? Oder eine mit festen?



Genau, die hat noch verschiebbare Brücken. Ich wollte keine festen Brücken haben.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob diese Nachrüstbrücken (wegen 1 1/8 ") schwerer sind als die originalen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

War sagt, das es das nicht gibt???
Oder glaubst du bendixen bekommt für Rohre nicht länger? 





Könnte mit schon vorstellen, das er das auch in 27,5 macht
Ich weiß, ich bin gemein 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Also eine Lefty mit verstellbaren Brücken würde ich auch gerne haben...  Gewicht erstmal egal ; nur zum Test. 
Dann, noch 1 letztes Mal ein 26er (!!), Liteville 101 mit Lefty aufbauen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2014)

Neben der Funktion der Fatty mag ich besonders gerne das Aussehen, von daher stört mich das Teil da oben nicht. Die sollte schon original aussehen. Und so eine Custom-Gabel ist bestimmt alles andere als billig.
Und man muss ja auch mal was Neues ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2014)

OK ehrlich: ich mag auch keine segmentgabeln... 
Und ne 8cm 29er fatty wäre schon was...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (27. Januar 2014)

schönes thema, wenn auch 1,5" zu klein. ich überleg auch grad ob ich das unit nochmal tunen soll oder nicht gleich mal nägel mit köpfen mach und mir was feines neues ins haus hole. so custom rennstahl wäre da ne feine sache. wer baut den den rahmen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2014)

Den Rahmen baut Robert von Big Forest Frameworks.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Suche noch einen Schweißer, der mir einen Rahmen mit der Niner-Geo nachbaut.


----------



## ONE78 (27. Januar 2014)

haha das niner sir9 spukt mir auch grad im kopf rum...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Stimmt. Ein ECHTES Brüderlein wäre natürlich auch was...  
Beende du erstmal deinen Crosser!!    Meiner steht ungefahren -wegen Krankheit- im Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2014)

Der Preis für einen Rennstahlrahmen wäre natürlich noch interessant....


----------



## ONE78 (27. Januar 2014)

Da ich auch wegen meinem Knie noch mind. 8Wochen nicht fahren kann, hat der crosser keine eile und bei der ganzen zeit auf der couch komm ich eben auf so (doofe) Ideen meinen fuhrpark zu modernisieren...


----------



## F4B1 (27. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Der Preis für einen Rennstahlrahmen wäre natürlich noch interessant....


Je nach Rohrsatz, Rohrlänge, Verarbeitung (gemufft, geschweißt, teilweise Carbonrohre verklebt usw.)und Rahmenbauer fängts meist bei 700-800€ an. Nach oben offen. Rahmenbaukurs kostet wahrscheinlich (so meine Vermutung)etwas mehr.
Solche Fragen lassen sich am besten im Gespräch klären, Maßrahmen sind halt sehr individuell.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Je nach Rohrsatz, Rohrlänge, Verarbeitung (gemufft, geschweißt, teilweise Carbonrohre verklebt usw.)und Rahmenbauer fängts meist bei 700-800€ an. Nach oben offen. Rahmenbaukurs kostet wahrscheinlich (so meine Vermutung)etwas mehr.
> Solche Fragen lassen sich am besten im Gespräch klären, Maßrahmen sind halt sehr individuell.




Danke, preislich dachte ich mir schon sowas.
Irgendwo in der Pfalz sitzt noch ein kleiner Schweißer, der auch die Tannenwald-Rahmen bruzelt. So wurde mir erzählt...

Irgendwie laufen wir uns heute oft über den Weg !?  

Gruß


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

@TT: Musst du mal den Rocklandbiker anschreiben. Dann hast du alle Infos über Tannenwald.

Beim Rahmenbaukurs solltest du etwa bei 1000 - 1100 € je nach Rohrsatz und Ausfallern, etc. liegen.

@lupus_bhg: zeig doch mal die ganze Gabel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2014)

GENAU! Eigentlich eine Frechheit, das wair hier betteln muessen! HOSEN RUNTER!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

Ist halt eine schwarze Lefty (komplett ohne Dekor). Wenn ein Bild kommt, dann nach der Arbeit oder morgen irgendwann.


----------



## Crimson_ (28. Januar 2014)

Ohhh es geht los


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

Jahaaa! Und eine Kurbel habe ich auch schon erstanden  Wird wohl nicht jedermanns Geschmack sein, aber ich freu' mich drauf.


----------



## InoX (28. Januar 2014)

Wann kommt die? Auf die bin ich besonders gespannt. Mal sehen wie die live aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

Bezahlt isse, also denke (und hoffe) ich, dass sie zwischen Donnerstag und Samstag zu Hause eintrudelt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2014)

Was denn!?!?


----------



## ONE78 (28. Januar 2014)

Genau, zeig doch wenigstens mal nen "nicht live" bild.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

Etwas Schlankes mit 104er Lochkreis. Quasi eine der Begründerinnen der Integralkurbeln. Katalog- oder Verkaufsbilder gibt's bei mir nicht.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Etwas Schlankes mit 104er Lochkreis. Quasi eine der Begründerinnen der Integralkurbeln.



Das schließt sich quasi aus. Integralkurbeln gab es schon Anfang der Neunziger von Bullseye..aber eben nur mit Fünflochaufnahme.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

Erbsenzähler. Groß wurden die meines Erachtens aber erst um 2002 mit FRM und Shimano.
Dann halt der modernen Integralkurbeln.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2014)

Also eine FRM CU2 Kurbel... passend an einem Stahlrahmen. An nem carbon Racer waer mir sie zu duenn, aber sooo


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

So sieht's nämlich aus. Genauer gesagt eine FRM CU2 Integral Evolution - falls das denn eine Rolle spielt.
Eigentlich (nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, wie sackschwer eine RaceFace Turbine ist) wollte ich eine X0 oder XX1, aber optisch wird die FRM besser passen, mehr wiegen dürfte sie nicht und durch den LK macht sie mich bei den Kettenblättern nicht arm.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2014)

Achja, FRM. Wenn's nicht bricht, darf man immer schön die Lager wechseln . Gibt es die Firma überhaupt noch? R2 scheint ja den Vertrieb wohl eingestellt zu haben...

Ich würde dann lieber ne Middleburn nehmen, da passen wenigstens die Shimanolager (oder man nimmt gleich die Vierkantvariante).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2014)

Der 104er Lochkreis ist super. Ich habe meine X0 ja extra mit nem 104er Spider nachgeruestet, das ich freier in der Soloblatt Auswahl bin.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Achja, FRM. Wenn's nicht bricht, darf man immer schön die Lager wechseln . Gibt es die Firma überhaupt noch? R2 scheint ja den Vertrieb wohl eingestellt zu haben...
> 
> Ich würde dann lieber ne Middleburn nehmen, da passen wenigstens die Shimanolager (oder man nimmt gleich die Vierkantvariante).



Bei meinem Gewicht mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen, dass es brechen könnte. Bei einem Vorbau wäre ich da natürlich vorsichtiger.
Ob gängige Lager passen, hatte ich jetzt gar nicht geschaut. Dem scheint zwar nicht so zu sein, aber KCNC-Lager sollen wohl irgendwie passen.

Über Middleburn hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2014)

Sooo, dann muss ich wieder mal einen Doppelpost machen... Aber die Kurbel ist gekommen! Inkl. allem (also auch den Lagerschalen) außer den Kettenblättern kommt man auf 626 g. Das ist in Ordnung, finde ich.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. Februar 2014)

Geil!


----------



## Metrum (1. Februar 2014)

Sehr schöne Kurbel, welche der Sache gerecht wird!  
Nicht wie bei dem Typen der sich ne 08/15 XT Kurbel ans Big Forst geschraubt hat!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

Hübsch

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2014)

Also leicht ist sie ja wirklich aber optisch gefällt sie mir glaube ich nicht so gut. Die scharfe Kante ist mir etwas zu viel. Muss ich mir dann mal live anschauen und genau beäugen.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (1. Februar 2014)

Mir wäre sie auch eine Spur zu kantig, die Middleburn-Kurbelarme z.B. sind da etwas smoother als die der FRM, aber sie passt auf jeden Fall besser zu einem klassischen Stahlrahmen als die modernen Teile von Shimano oder SRAM.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Februar 2014)

schöne kurbel und mir gefällt sie. bin ja am toad auch ne frm gefahren bis mir der spider abgeschärt ist...


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2014)

An Middleburn hatte ich zwischendurch auch mal gedacht. Allerdings habe ich die Idee direkt wieder verworfen, weil ich nicht wusste, dass es sie auch als Integralkurbel gibt. In der Ausführung gefällt sie mir nämlich verdammt gut. Ungefähr so schick wie die CU2 
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, hätte ich aber sofort zu BOR gegriffen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

Schön finde ich sie, aber fahren wollte ich sie nicht. Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit wäre mir wichtiger... Aber ich bin ja auch fett!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2014)

Meinst du BOR oder FRM? Middleburn meinst du nicht, nehme ich an.
Wie gesagt, ich mache mir da erstmal keine großen Sorgen. Falls die Kurbel doch negativ auffällt, fliegt sie halt wieder raus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

Sowohl als auch. Bei ner Kurbel, wo ich max last treten will vertraue ich eigentlich nur auf shimano oder sram... Oder vielleicht die neue Race face.
Einfach wegen der Steifigkeit und der Haltbarkeit...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InoX (1. Februar 2014)

Aber Christian wiegt ja nichts. Der muss sich bestimmt wenig Sorgen machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2014)

ich sprich ja auch von mir


----------



## xmaxle (2. Februar 2014)

Tssss Starwars Lego Figuren. wer macht denn sowas. Tsssss. 
Bekommst du die untere Leftybrücke eigntlich noch ab und evtl auf die Waage ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte die Teile ursprünglich ohnehin auf die Waage legen. Allerdings habe ich gerade festgestellt, dass ich dazu diese silberne Kappe oben abbekommen müsste und so wichtig ist es dann doch nicht (außerdem habe ich weder das Werkzeug noch weiß ich, was dann sonst noch passiert). Der Schaft ist übrigens mit der unteren Brücke verpresst.


----------



## mete (2. Februar 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber Christian wiegt ja nichts. Der muss sich bestimmt wenig Sorgen machen.



So wenig kann man gar nicht wiegen, dass man die FRM nicht kaputt bekommt .


----------



## ceo (7. Februar 2014)

die gewählte kurbel ist super - wirkt technisch und zeitlos. gefällt mir


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte momentan eigentlich genug Ideen für die kommenden Teile. Allerdings warte ich nun schon ewig darauf, dass mir die Post endlich mal die Unterlagen für die Packstation zukommen lässt, damit ich meine Nachbarn nicht immer mit meinen Paketen behelligen muss. Es ist wahnsinnig nervig...


----------



## BENDERR (12. Februar 2014)

Auf die Unterlagen für die Packstation hab ich auch ewig (ich glaub fast 3 wochen?) gewartet


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2014)

Man bekommt meines Wissens ja ein „Willkommenspaket“ aka Papiermüll (nehme ich mal an). Ich weiß nicht, warum es gerade für die Post so schwer ist, sowas zu versenden. Naja, wenn das endlich geschafft ist, kommmt erstmal ein Schwung Teile


----------



## BENDERR (12. Februar 2014)

papiermüll inkl. DHL Gold-Card


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Februar 2014)

Ich sollte öfter über sowas meckern - heute kam der Kram mit Ankündigung an. Wie immer, wenn ich mich in letzter Zeit über die Zustellungszeiten echauffiert habe.

Kommen wir nun aber erst einmal zum nächsten Teil:





Es handelt sich um einen Controltech Race Light MTB-Spanner fürs Hinterrad. Dieser stammt vom Cannondale. 17 g. 

P.S.: Genug Lego Star Wars-Figuren habe ich eigentlich, aber dass auf dem Bild keine drauf ist, habe ich erst gerade bemerkt. Beim nächsten Mal wieder.


----------



## InoX (13. Februar 2014)

Kenn ich schon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Februar 2014)

Warum ohne Schnellspanner? Ich mein wenn man keine Rennen fährt, aber du?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Februar 2014)

Ich habe den entsprechenden Schlüssel ja dabei. Dauert nicht deutlich länger als das Öffnen eines Schnellspanners. Ist halt leicht und sieht gut aus, wie ich finde. Und bei dem Rad werde ich im besten Fall vorne einen Platten bekommen


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2014)

Puh, schon über 1 Woche ist vergangen, seitdem etwas passiert ist. Aber da nicht alle Teile meiner Bestellung lieferbar waren, hat es etwas gedauert. Als erstes gibt es den Vorbau.













Wie man sieht, hält der Vorbau gewichtsmäßig, was KCNC verspricht.
Ursprünglich wollte ich eigentlich einen Thomson Elite X4 oder einen RaceFace Turbine, aber das Gewicht geht für die Preise einfach mal gar nicht. Gut verarbeitet sind sie ja, das muss man natürlich sagen. Aber nun ist es ein KCNC SC Bone geworden. Der sieht live deutlich besser aus als auf Bildern im Netz (deutlich hochwertiger). Superschön ist er trotzdem nicht, aber der größte Makel (das Dekor auf dem "Rohr") wird dann später ja eh durch den Tacho verdeckt. Ach ja, die Maße: 1 1/8 ", 31,8mm und 90 mm.

Die Tage gibt's dann weitere Teile...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2014)

Sehr gut! Auf deinen Bilder sieht der bis auch die Logos sogar gut aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2014)

Hast du jetzt eigentlich den MSC-Vorbau bestellt?

Ich habe jetzt übrigens ein Kurbelproblem. Das Kettenblatt passt nicht auf die mittlere Position  Ich frage mich, ob das an den Toleranzen an der Kurbel oder dem Kettenblatt liegt. Armselig ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2014)

Ist bestellt, finde den mit der "Schlaufe" ziemlich lecker. Dauert aber 1-2 Wochen.
Wie kann das denn sein? Sitzt das KB am Anschlag nach innen an der Kurbel auf oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2014)

Genau. Das Kettenblatt ist quasi zu eng oder der Spider zu weit.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2014)

Hatte ich in Kombination von XT FC-760 3-Fach Kurbel zu Specialties TA Chinook 40/26.
Das große Blatt war innen einfach nicht entgratet und dann noch Lack drauf. War aber nicht viel und ging mit Schleifpapier recht zügig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Februar 2014)

Sowohl TA als auch FSA passen wunderbar an meine 760. Ich muss das neue dann mal abschleifen. Naja, war ja auch billig


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2014)

Abschleifen ist ja keine Problem und ist schnell gemacht. Der Vorbau sieht auf deinen Bildern deutlich zierlicher aus. Das gefällt mir gut. 

Der ist ganze 10 Gramm leichter als mein oller Tune. Aber der war ja auch nur ein paar Euro teurer.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Februar 2014)

Und dein Tune ist auch noch kürzer  Aber man muss natürlich ehrlich sein und sagen, dass das Geile Teil deutlich besser aussieht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Februar 2014)

Und das ist der Übeltäter:





Das gute Stück wiegt bei 38 Zähnen 52 Gramm und wird auch noch ein paar Milligramm verlieren, ich muss es ja schließlich noch passend feilen  Am Cannondale passt's prima...Anfangs sollte es ein Kettenblatt von Wolftooth oder Absolute Black werden. Aber da ich trotzdem eine Kettenführung verwenden würde, wäre das ziemlicher Geldrausschmiss. Also dann lieber eins von FSA für 15 €


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Februar 2014)

Das dekor auf dem vorbau sollte mit bissi verdünnung oder aceton gut weggehen......hab ich auch schon gemacht.....das macht dem Eloxal drunter nix...ich mag nämlich diese gelabelte schei$$e auch net...
Gruß
stolli


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Februar 2014)

KCNC lasert seine Sachen doch.
So ein FSA hab ich auch aber in 36T. Funktioniert gut.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (26. Februar 2014)

dabei.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2014)

Uund weiter geht's... mit einem unspektakulären Kleinteil 





Die Flaschen werden also wieder einmal von einem Tacx Tao gehalten.
Als nächstes kommen wohl Bremsen oder die Schaltung... Oder ein Laufradsatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (26. Februar 2014)

Woran ist der Flaha befestigt? Schraubt Tacx neuerdings Flaschen an die Halter?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Februar 2014)

Der Tao wird immer an einem halbrunden Stück Plastik befestigt ausgeliefert. Keine Ahnung wozu. Kenne ich aber auch gar nicht anders.


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2014)

Ich brauche Lego!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2014)

Hihi  mein kleiner hat heute Morgen auch schon genervt, das er "kleine Lego" will... das gemeine: im Arbeitszimmer steht eine GROSSE Kiste voll mit Lego... aber das weis er Gott sei dank noch net.... sonst wuerde er dauernd dran stehen und den Fernseher drauf runter werfen


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2014)

Bei meinen Eltern steht auch noch eine große Kiste mit dem Lego aus meiner Kindheit. Davon würde ich auch gern mal wieder ein paar Dinge zusammenbauen.



InoX schrieb:


> Ich brauche Lego!



Guck dir in Anwesenheit deiner Freundin Star Wars an und bekunde irgendwie dein Interesse an Lego. Dann sollte das klappen. Im Wohnzimmer stehen mittlerweile ein X-Wing, ein A-Wing, ein AT-ST und ein AT-RT. Ein AT-AT wäre noch fein 

Zum Rad: ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf eine Meldung des Rahmenbauers. Deswegen halte ich mich auch noch mit größeren Anschaffungen wie den Bremsen oder dem LRS etwas zurück...


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2014)

Und ich wollte schon fragen, wann es mit dem Herzstück endlich soweit ist.

X-Wing, Y-Wing, A-Wing und Tie-Fighter hab ich


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2014)

bei mir hat es noch net geklappt


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Und ich wollte schon fragen, wann es mit dem Herzstück endlich soweit ist.



Ansage war beim Vermessen im Dezember, dass es im März fertig sein sollte. Letzte Woche meinte er auch, er habe die Rohre geschnitten. mal schauen... Ich will ihn aber auch nicht nerven und nachfragen.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> X-Wing, Y-Wing, A-Wing und Tie-Fighter hab ich



Wir sollten für Philipp spenden


----------



## Crimson_ (27. Februar 2014)

Ähm. Ich habe noch mal durch den Thread geblättert. 
Du willst ja den KCNC Vorbau verwenden und eine Lefty. Heißt der Rahmen bekommt ein "normales" 1 1/8" Steuerrohr, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2014)

Passt wohl durchgängig 1 1/8 " und auch 1 1/8 - 1,5 " rein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ja auch im Cube ein durchgehendes 1,5zoll gehabt. Im Zaboo und im Epic ist nun ein tapered und im Ghost hatte ich durchgehend 1 1/8.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2014)

Was will der Verfasser damit sagen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2014)

Das es fuer eine Lefty VOELLIG egal ist, was du fuer ein Steuerrohr dran braten laesst


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2014)

Mit Star Wars kann ich Bella leider durch die unendlichen Weiten zu den weit entfernten Galaxien jagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2014)

Meine Frau versteht es leider auch nicht... Darum schaut sie heute gntm und ich zocke star wars 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. Februar 2014)

Star wars is und bleibt voll geil
Ich frag mich warum die Frauenwelt was dagegen hat. Es gibt lauter glitzernde Dinge, Teddybären, eine Liebesgeschichte und erst am ende der Dritten Episode kommt erst raus, wer der Vater is...


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2014)

Könnte auch die Beschreibung eines Pornos sein...


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Nö, im Porno gibts keine Opfer!!!!


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2014)

Na du musst es ja wissen.


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich bin Vater (= Opfer)  - und es war kein Porno!!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2014)

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich das machen muss, aber ich möchte mal eben zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Ich habe eine (für die Lefty-Veteranen sicherlich lachhafte) Frage: brauche ich zur Demontage eines Lefty-Vorderrads irgendein bestimmtes Werkzeug, das man als nicht-Lefty-Fahrer noch nicht besitzt? Habe mich mit der Thematik ja noch nie auseinandersetzen müssen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

ja... ein sackteueresn spezial Schluessel... aber du kannst auch einfach einen 5mm Imbus nehmen 
Du machst einfach die 2 Schrauben der Disc auf (auf nicht raus!) und ziehst die Bremse von der geschlitzten Aufname. 
Dann auf der anderen Seite mit dem Imbus das Laufrad runter schrauben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2014)

Achso. Ich dachte, dass man da sowas wie einen Abzieher benötigt. Wie gesagt, ist Neuland für mich.
Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch das geile an der Sache: da ist Abzieher und Steckachse direkt integriert!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2014)

Nein, das Geile an der Sache ist, dass man zum Reifenwechsel das Laufrad nicht herausnehmen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2014)

Mach ich trotzdem... ist einfach unhandlich, wenn da noch ein ganzes Fahrrad dran haengt


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2014)

Status Rahmenbau: wird dran gearbeitet.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2014)

Gut zu wissen!  Die zum Rahmen passenden Griffe liegen schon im digitalen Warenkorb.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. März 2014)

So, heute konnte ich wieder zwei Päckchen von der Packstation abholen. Heute zeige ich dann mal die ersten der eingetroffenen Teile.

Beim Steuersatz habe ich mich ausnahmsweise einmal für ein farbig eloxiertes Teil entschieden, und zwar einen Mortop HI65:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1583058]
	

[/URL]

Die Kappe und die Schraube habe ich auf dem Bild und der Waage weggelassen, da ich nicht vorhabe, eine Kralle in den Schaft zu schlagen. Stattdessen werde ich einen Expander verwenden und diesen nach dem Festziehen entfernen. Damit ich nicht immer auf den Vorderreifen schauen muss, habe ich noch dieses Teil aus der Kiste gekramt:





Die Kappe stammt von einem USE Ring-Go-Star. Das Teil an sich war ziemlicher Mist, aber die Kappe finde ich ganz nett.

Und dann noch ein bisschen Kleinvieh - 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben aus Aluminium:





Und es liegt noch mehr bereit  Aber wieder einmal nichts Aufregendes.


----------



## InoX (14. März 2014)

Grün hatte ich auch mal überlegt. Hoffe das wird nicht zu viel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. März 2014)

Zu viel? Naja, dann zeige ich mal die Griffe:





Nach den ESIs am Cannondale probiere ich also mal deutlich günstigere und leichtere KCNC. Der Satz wiegt inkl. Stopfen 23 g.

Und nun kommt noch ein Teil, das mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:





Diese generische Kettenführung von CNC wiegt 88 g. Meine e13 XCX am wiegt weniger, ist aber für Innenlagermontage, was die Einstellung etwas nervig macht. Bedarf habe ich für beide, da am CX-Rad eine kleinere, einfachere KeFü arbeitet, die aber ziemlicher Mist ist, weil sie eben nicht das tut, was sie soll. Nun muss ich schauen, welche ans MTB und welche ans CX-Rad kommt.


----------



## InoX (14. März 2014)

Habe alleine durch zwei Aluschrauben 9 Gramm gespart. Da geht noch was.


----------



## Slow (15. März 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bedarf habe ich für beide, da am CX-Rad eine kleinere, einfachere KeFü arbeitet, die aber ziemlicher Mist ist, weil sie eben nicht das tut, was sie soll.



Die XCR von Superstar, ne?
Was genau ist denn da bei dir das Problem?
Frage nur mit dem Hintergrund, dass ich (auch) nicht so 100% von der überzeugt bin, kann aber noch nicht genau sagen, ob es nur mein Setup ist oder Einstellsache... 

Die Griffe sind top. Hab ich auch seit ner Weile. Aber nichts für Leute, die gerne ins Weiche greifen. (-;

Bin gespannt wies weitergeht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2014)

Aaalso: am MTB fahre ich die e13 XCX, mit der ich, bis auf die Einstellerei, sehr zufrieden bin.
Am CX-Rad fahre ich diese:





Die habe ich von CNC. Und bei der fällt immer mal wieder die Kette runter, vor allem wenn man an der Ampel antritt, nachdem man vorher runtergeschaltet hat. Die Kette lässt sich dann auch nur etwas fummelig aufs Blatt legen. Daher werde ich, wenn das Stahlrad fertig ist und das Cannondale in Rente geht, die e13 ans CX-Rad bauen.

Und die oben abgebildete KeFü ist ebenfalls von CNC und dürfte baugleich mit dem Teil von Superstar Components sein. Die bin ich noch keinen Meter gefahren. Ich denke, dass ich da ein paar Aluschrauben dranpacke. Scheint ja gut was zu bringen.

Auf die Griffe bin ich gespannt. Die ESI waren halt doch etwas enttäuschend für den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (15. März 2014)

Ich fand die KCNC rotz....einerseitz das Gelb verdreckt sehr schnell und halten tun sie auch nicht....Fande sie eh sehr hart und habe sie nach 3Monaten über Jordan geschmissen....jetzt fahr ich in der 3Saison Extralit Hypergrips....gibt nix besseres!


----------



## Crimson_ (15. März 2014)

Halten tun sie wirklich nicht gut und die Farbe bei hellen Griffen ist immer so eine Sache. Aber hart?
Nur billig Moosgummi aus dem Baumarkt ist weicher.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2014)

Naja, dreckig werden sie eh, das ist klar. Und bei der rauen Oberfläche werden sie sich auch nicht gut reinigen lassen. Aber im Idealfall werden sie ja von meinen Händen verdeckt.
Die Hypergrips habe ich auch mal (verbaut) in der Hand gehabt und das hat sich echt nicht gut angefühlt. Da könnte man den Griff m. E. auch gleich weglassen.
Wenn sie bei dem Preis ein halbes Jahr halten, soll's mir auch recht sein.


----------



## InoX (15. März 2014)

Also hart fand ich die auch nicht. Sie halten nicht sonderlich lange aber sie sind auch nicht sehr teuer. 
Die Kefü funktioniert bei mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Sie ist nur ein wenig klobig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2014)

Was soll an so einer Kettenführung auch nicht funktionieren?  Klobig finde ich sie nun nicht. Zumindest nicht klobiger als andere oder als Umwerfer.

Ach ja, ich habe mal ein paar Teile zusammengesteckt, um zu sehen, wie gut das Dekor auf dem Vorbau vom Tacho verdeckt wird und wie die Kappe am Vorbau abschließt...









Da kommt dann zwar ein richtiger Tacho drauf, aber nur zum Testen wollte ich den Tacho nicht abbauen 

Ach ja, und ich weiß, dass die Brücke mal neue Schrauben vertragen könnte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2014)

Sehr gut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (15. März 2014)

Wann kommt denn das Herzstück?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2014)

Mit Herzstück meinst du sicher die Pedale. Die liegen bereits hier.





Ich habe mich ob des deutlich geringeren Gewichts diesmal nicht für XT-Pedale entschieden sondern für Exustar. Der Satz wiegt 284 g.

Aber mal ernsthaft: der Rahmen wurde seit Donnerstag weitergebaut (die Warteliste ist momentan recht lang). Aber auch wenn er fertig gelötet ist, muss er ja noch zum Pulvern...

Ich habe es heute endlich mal geschafft, das Kettenblatt an die Kurbel zu schrauben. Ich erzähle euch mal lieber nicht, was ich tun musste, bis alles gepasst hat. Mit Toleranzen scheinen es die Italiener nicht so zu haben. Aber das kennt man ja auch von deren Autos.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2014)

So Leute, ich muss mal wieder einen Doppelpost machen (dabei sind die Pedale doch so schön!)...
Momentan bin ich bei den Überlegungen zur Bremsanlage. Prinzipiell soll die Bremse leicht sein und funktionieren.

Meine Favoriten:


Hope Stealth Race Evo X2 (leicht, gute Optik und vermutlich auch Haptik, gute Funktion)
Hope Tech 2 X3 (gute Optik und vermutlich auch Haptik, gute Funktion, noch relativ leicht, in "purple" verfügbar)

Shimano XTR (sehr leicht, Optik in Ordnung, Funktion sollte auch problemlos sein)

Shimano XT (recht schwer aber auch nur halb so teuer wie die o. g. Bremsen, Funktion vermutlich nicht schlechter als die einer XTR)
Seit einigen Jahren fahre ich eine Mono Mini und mit der bin ich schon sehr zufrieden. So etwas Problemloses hätte ich gerne wieder. Gibt's da Empfehlungen? Etwas anderes als Hope oder Shimano kommt mir aber nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

RACE


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Fräsporno oder XTR!
Ich fand die Hebel an den Hopes immer recht kurz - bin da aber auch kein Maßstab.
Je nach Farbschema dann "purple"?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2014)

Funtionell ist die XT besser als die XTR. Fahre beide, die XT sogar 2 x  !

Und da meine Formula mir mal wieder den Lack am Lenker versaut hat, gebe ich hier noch einen zusätzlichen Pluspunkt für Shimano, da Mineralöl.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Fräsporno oder XTR!
> Ich fand die Hebel an den Hopes immer recht kurz - bin da aber auch kein Maßstab.
> Je nach Farbschema dann "purple"?



Also der Hebel der Mini gibt mir keinen Anlass zur Kritik.
Und zur Farbe: die Farbe der Griffe gibt ja ggf. schon einen Anhaltspunkt. Purple käme da schon geil. Aber die Farbe gibt's bei der Race halt (noch?) nicht. Ein weiterer Punkt für eine Hope-Bremse ist, dass das Kürzen der Leitungen und das Entlüften sehr unkompliziert ist.

Danke schonmal für die abgegebenen Meinungen!


----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Elox in Lila und Gold?


----------



## xmaxle (18. März 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>


Sagmal, wenn das ein 90mm Vorbau ist, dann ist aber der Vorbau nicht im 90° Winkel zur Leftyachse montiert oder ? Die Lefty müsste doch deutlich steiler auf min. 11 Uhr  stehen oder ?


----------



## InoX (18. März 2014)

Also das Kürzen der Leitungen ist bei Shimano auch seeehr simpel. Ersatz Oliven liegen bei und neu entlüften muss man auch nicht. 

Ich fände ja die Purple Hopes am Besten. Einfach schöne Bremsen die funktionieren. Schlechter werden die ja wohl nicht werden. Und man sieht sie nicht an jeder Ecke. In der Farbe schon mal gar nicht.

Der einzige Pluspunkt für die XTR wären die Hebel aus Carbon. Das ist schon was feines. Möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen an meiner Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (18. März 2014)

Achso, es sind ja auch schon grüne Komponenten da. Grün und Lila? Kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## InoX (18. März 2014)

Das knallt richtig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Elox in Lila und Gold?



Wie kommst du auf Gold? Der Steuersatz und die Griffe sind grün. Gold kommt mir nicht ans Rad. Das akzeptiere ich nur an den Bohrungsdeckeln meiner Mono Mini.



xmaxle schrieb:


> Sagmal, wenn das ein 90mm Vorbau ist, dann ist aber der Vorbau nicht im 90° Winkel zur Leftyachse montiert oder ? Die Lefty müsste doch deutlich steiler auf min. 11 Uhr  stehen oder ?



Der Vorbau ist nur nach Augenmaß ausgerichtet aber m. E. schon ziemlich genau. Dass die "Ausrichtung" nicht dem entspricht, was du kennst, könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass es sich um Brücken eines Drittherstellers handelt, oder? Ich weiß nicht, wie groß da der Unterschied ist.



InoX schrieb:


> Also das Kürzen der Leitungen ist bei Shimano auch seeehr simpel. Ersatz Oliven liegen bei und neu entlüften muss man auch nicht.
> 
> Ich fände ja die Purple Hopes am Besten. Einfach schöne Bremsen die funktionieren. Schlechter werden die ja wohl nicht werden. Und man sieht sie nicht an jeder Ecke. In der Farbe schon mal gar nicht.
> 
> Der einzige Pluspunkt für die XTR wären die Hebel aus Carbon. Das ist schon was feines. Möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen an meiner Hope.



Habe ich bei meiner LX damals auch schon gemacht, aber bei Hope gefällt mir das Kürzen doch noch besser (obwohl auch das nicht ausschlaggebend ist, da man ja nicht ständig die Leitungen kürzt oder wechselt).
Ob der Hebel aus Carbon oder Alu ist, ist absolut nicht von Relevanz bei meiner Wahl.
Ach ja: wie gesagt, bei der Tech gibt es die Farbe, bei der Race leider nicht. Und letztere gefällt mir an sich besser.
Die XTR hätte noch den Vorteil, dass ich da den Schalthebel direkt dranschrauben kann.



InoX schrieb:


> Das knallt richtig.



Aber hallo!


----------



## BENDERR (18. März 2014)

wenn du 1x fahren willst, dann ist i-spec natürlich schon sehr geil. gibt ein sauber aufgeräumtes cockpit 
da würde ich mir nochmal überlegen ob es nicht doch eine shimano bremse wird..

wobei grün und lila aber auch eine geile kombination ist..


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. März 2014)

Soeben entdeckt und fleißig alles nachgeholt! Bisher 

Zur Bremsenfrage: Gerade, da du auch silbergraue Parts (Kurbel, Aheadkappe, Pedale) verbaust, könnte ich mir die SLX noch besser vorstellen.
Die (hässlichen) Chromdeckel + grelle Griffe gibt auch eine sehr unruhige Optik.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2014)

gibt es auch fuer diverse Hope/Shimano Kombinationen: z.b. Race/XTR


----------



## InoX (18. März 2014)

Eben. Die Matchmaker gibts doch für nahezu alle Hope und Shimano-Kombinationen. Das ist kein Argument für die Shimano.


----------



## BENDERR (18. März 2014)

dann will ich nix gesagt haben und bin klar für die lilane hope


----------



## InoX (18. März 2014)

Gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2014)

Mal schauen, ob es die Race dann demnächst auch in der Farbe gibt. Ich bin am Wochenende auf der Fahrradschau in Berlin und als ich das letzte Mal dort war, gab es auch einen Hope-Stand. Da kann ich ja mal nachfragen... 
Ach ja, Robert von Big Forest Frameworks hat dort auch einen Stand


----------



## Crimson_ (28. März 2014)

Ist in den letzten 10 Tagen was passiert? Gibst eine Wasserstandsmeldung?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2014)

Hehe, in der Tat.
Ich habe vorgestern mit Robert telefoniert. Er musste an einem anderen Rahmen, der in der Warteschlange vor meinem steht/stand, noch etwas machen. Gestern hat er an meinem weitergelötet und er wird evtl. kommende Woche fertig. Aber da wollte er verständlicherweise keine Versprechungen machen. Man weiß ja nie, was dazwischen kommt.
Bei mir sieht es momentan so aus, dass ich immer noch über die Bremsen nachdenke. Auf der Berliner Fahrradschau war ein Hope-Stand, an dem ich mich über die künftigen Entwicklungen informiert habe. Die Stealth Race Evo X2 wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht in Purple geben (mindestens in diesem Jahr nicht).
Damit ist die Bremse aber noch nicht raus. Es wird entweder die, weil ich sehr günstig an sie rankomme und sie mir halt gut gefällt oder, meine neueste Überlegung, XTR-Griffe mit XT-Sätteln. Gewichtsmäßig müsste sie bei 200 - 210 g pro Bremse liegen und der Satz müsste dann ca. 220 € kosten.
Ansonsten will mein Auto gerade einen neuen Zahnriemen haben, ich möchte ein Bike-Fitting machen lassen (dann aber sinnvollerweise eher mit dem Crosser und später dann mit dem Big Forest) und Urlaub will auch gebucht werden. Das schluckt auch noch gut Kohle.
Ich würde natürlich auch gerne mehr Ergebnisse in Bilderform zeigen können  Aber ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich. Ich würde halt gerne noch die beiden großen Brocken (Bremsen und LRS) besorgen, bevor ich den Schaltungskram kaufe.
Aber wenigsten habe ich einen Vorbau


----------



## ONE78 (29. März 2014)

Die xtr 985 gibs im bikemarkt für unter 230€, warum willste denn da xt sättel dranbauen?

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/357757-shimano-xtr-m985-scheibenbremsen-vr-hr-inkl-i-spec


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2014)

Weil ich neue Bremsen mit Garantie vom Händler haben möchte. Aus dem Ausland sollten sie auch nicht unbedingt sein (auch wenn da steht, dass der Versand aus Deutschland erfolgt). Die Angebote von diesem Bikemarkt-Händler sind mir schon öfter aufgefallen, aber die Teile haben immer Gebrauchsspuren und von Garantie steht da auch nix.


----------



## ONE78 (29. März 2014)

Ich hab meinen Satz m985 neu in ovp vom ebay-händler für 250.
muss man eben nen bissle suchen bzw. Glück haben.

was wirds denn für ein LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2014)

Okay, da muss ich mal schauen. Aber mein Favorit ist die Hope.
Der LRS wird unspektakulär. Etwas von Actionsports mit knapp über 1400 g. Alles andere ist ja leider doch ziemlich teuer, wenn man eine Lefty-kompatible Nabe braucht und es leicht sein soll.


----------



## ONE78 (29. März 2014)

1,4kg hört sich doch gut an. Mit welchen felgen, crest?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. März 2014)

Rechnerisch 1428 g, habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut. Felgen wären dann Funworks Atmosphere SL.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. April 2014)

Sooo, die erste Bremse ist angekommen. Aber wieso die erste? Immer der Reihe nach...
Auf die Anregung von ONE78 hin (s. oben) habe ich mich noch einmal auf eine differenziertere Suche nach den Bremsen begeben und siehe da - ich wurde fündig.
Das Problem war lediglich, dass ich VR- und HR-Bremse von zwei verschiedenen Anbietern kaufen "musste". Die erste kam super schnell an, aber die zweite...
Die VR-Bremse habe ich über ebay gekauft. Der Händlername sagte mir zunächst nichts. In den Zahlungshinweisen stand, dass die Details zur Zahlung (es wurde nur Vorkasse angeboten) innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach dem Kauf per E-Mail verschickt würden. Angekommen sind sie heute, 3 Tage nach dem Kauf. Überwiesen habe ich bereits, allerdings ohne Kunden- und Artikelnummer. Das werden die Herren von Canyon ja wohl hinbekommen. Canyon hat nämlich einen Mitgliedsnamen gewählt, den ich nie mit ihnen in Verbindung bringen würde.
Wie dem auch sei, die HR-Bremse ist R2-typisch sehr schnell gekommen. Ungekürzt wiegt sie 232 g. Nach dem Kürzen sollte man also schon auf 210 - 215 g kommen, vermute ich.





Ach ja, es handelt sich um die 985er-XTR. Vorn wird's logischerweise die gleiche.


----------



## ONE78 (4. April 2014)

Gute Wahl, gute bremse!
fahre ichja selbst am ElMa...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. April 2014)

Optisch und haptisch gefällt sie mir schon sehr gut. Nun bin ich noch gespannt auf die Funktion


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. April 2014)

Hätte ich keinen xloc würde mich die (oder ne hope race) auch mal interessieren... Aber mit xloc ist avid einfach genial. 
Bin gespannt was du zur xtr sagst.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2014)

So, seit gestern auch paarweise anzutreffen:


----------



## zedi (9. April 2014)

Cool! bitte auf die Waage damit!


----------



## ONE78 (9. April 2014)

Wo ist der rahmen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. April 2014)

Würde ich dann gerne mal testen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2014)

zedi schrieb:


> Cool! bitte auf die Waage damit!



Damit wollte ich erst warten, bis ich die Leitungen auf die richtige Länge gekürzt habe. Falls du das Gewicht dennoch wissen willst, kann ich am Freitag wiegen.



ONE78 schrieb:


> Wo ist der rahmen?!



In Potsdam  Es kommen nur noch die Reste wie Zugführung, Bremsleitungsführung und Sattelklemmung. Und Farbe. Ich bin seeehr ungeduldig.



InoX schrieb:


> Würde ich dann gerne mal testen.



Ma kieken


----------



## ONE78 (9. April 2014)

Farbe als Lack oder Pulver?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2014)

Pulver. Matt. Grell.


----------



## retorix (9. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja, es handelt sich um die 985er-XTR. Vorn wird's logischerweise die gleiche.


Schade! Ich finde die Shimano Griffe haben alle, auch die XTR, eine Billig-Anmutung. Diese verchromten Kunststoff Abdeckungen und der Stopfen am Leitungsabgang sind einfach nur grauselig. Am Serienbike ok, aber hier echt schade.
Sorry für den kleinen emotionalen Ausbruch; das aber nur, weil ich das Projekt geil finde. Du kannst es somit auch als Würdigung verstehen.

via Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Schade! Ich finde die Shimano Griffe haben alle, auch die XTR, eine Billig-Anmutung. Diese verchromten Kunststoff Abdeckungen und der Stopfen am Leitungsabgang sind einfach nur grauselig. Am Serienbike ok, aber hier echt schade.
> Sorry für den kleinen emotionalen Ausbruch; das aber nur, weil ich das Projekt geil finde. Du kannst es somit auch als Würdigung verstehen.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, von welchen verchromten Kunststoffabdeckungen du sprichst, aber ich konnte an der Bremse keine finden. Da ist alles aus Metall.
Mir gefällt sie sehr gut und ich denke, sie passt sehr gut zu einem schlanken Stahlrahmen.
Aber schön, dass es dir ansonsten gefällt.



zedi schrieb:


> Cool! bitte auf die Waage damit!



So, ist geschehen:












Beide Bremsen komplett ungekürzt, ohne Transportsicherungen und mit Belägen. Eben so, wie es sich für eine Wiegung gehört, aber viel zu selten gemacht wird


----------



## retorix (11. April 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, von welchen verchromten Kunststoffabdeckungen du sprichst, ...


Da wo XTR drauf steht.
Will hier aber keinen Geschmacks- oder Glaubenskrieg anzetteln, hätte nur die Hope schöner gefunden.

via Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Da wo XTR drauf steht.



Das ist nur bei den günstigeren Modellen der Fall (Deore, SLX, XT und Zee), nicht aber bei XTR und Saint.


----------



## retorix (11. April 2014)

Echt!? Na dann: mea culpa

via Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. April 2014)

Richtig, ist aus einem Stück gegossen.



toni_galama schrieb:


> Will hier aber keinen Geschmacks- oder Glaubenskrieg anzetteln



Hatte ich nicht befürchtet. Hier darf doch jeder seine Meinung äußern


----------



## InoX (11. April 2014)

Dachte auch, dass sie dort aus Kunststoff sei. Dass sie doch aus Metall ist, macht sie noch schöner.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2014)

Es gibt gute Neuigkeiten: der Rahmen ist fertig gelötet und geht (voraussichtlich) morgen zum Pulvern. Ich habe Robert gebeten, mir bitte ein paar Bilder vom rohen Rahmen zukommen zu lassen, damit ihr das hier endlich mal zu sehen bekommt.
Dann werde ich mich die Tage wohl mal um den LRS kümmern - es soll ja zumindest schon einmal stehen können


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. April 2014)

Isch bin echt schon so gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2014)

Es wird fertig bis zum Heavy?


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2014)

Davon gehe ich aus. 2 bis 4 Wochen vorher wäre schön, damit ich es noch ausgiebig testen und einstellen kann. Vll. im Harz oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. April 2014)

Bei einem Rad gibt es aber keinen Grund ein Team danach zu benennen....


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2014)

Wer wusste das denn vorher schon? Aber vll. wird deins ja bis dahin auch wieder fertig


----------



## InoX (14. April 2014)

Ich wills hoffen sonst sehe ich keinen Grund es überhaupt aufzubauen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2014)

Vielleicht warte ich mit dem LRS ja doch noch, bis ich sehe, ob das Steuerrohr passt. Wäre ja sonst doof.


----------



## Rommos (14. April 2014)

Wow, da hab ich wieder was verpasst.....

Sehr schön


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2014)

I asked for it and he delivered


----------



## Crimson_ (14. April 2014)

Wunderschön


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. April 2014)

Robert hat es mir zwar angeboten, aber die Oberfläche wird nach dem Pulvern nicht mehr zu sehen sein.


----------



## InoX (15. April 2014)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2014)

An dieser Stelle mal ein bisschen was für den Kopf und nicht nur für die Augen: die Geometrie!





Wie gesagt, die Geometrie ist ans F700 angelehnt, jedoch ein µ länger. Der Rohrsatz ist Reynolds 631. Etwaige Ähnlichkeiten zum zukünftigen Rad sind rein zufällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (15. April 2014)

Kurzes Oberrohr oder? 553mm effektiv. Wie groß bist Du ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2014)

Ist 1 cm länger als das des F700 in Größe S. Bin 1,74 m.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (15. April 2014)

Ah, ok, also lieber kompakt und spielerisch, genau mein Ding. Aber das hatten wir ja auch schon glaub ich bei dem Gespräch über Dein Cannondale. Sehr gut. Bin echt gespannt.  Dürfen wir auch am Ende wissen was es kostet?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2014)

Kann es sein, dass es dabei um das F2000 ging? Das war sogar noch etwas kürzer.
Der Preis bleibt streng geheim


----------



## maddda (15. April 2014)

Für 174 sieht die Geo echt gut aus. 424er Kettenstreben, 110er OR und 71er Lenkwinkel bei 650 dürfte sehr geil gehenIs der LW mit oder ohne Sag berechnet?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. April 2014)

Ohne SAG, nehme ich an. Kann ich dir aber nicht genau sagen - ich habe da auf den Rahmenbauer und seinen Rechenschieber vertraut.

Was noch so alles ans Rad soll, weiß ich größtenteils. Allerdings bin ich mir bei den Reifen nicht sicher. Ich bin versucht, nun auch mal Tubeless auszuprobieren, kenne mich da aber leider so gar nicht aus. Aber mehr als tubelesstaugliche Felgen und Reifen und ein Tubelesskit sollte ich doch nicht benötigen, oder? Im Prinzip habe ich keine Probleme mit Schläuchen, aber wenn es mit Tubeless noch pannenunanfälliger ginge, wäre es ja schön.


----------



## maddda (15. April 2014)

Nen kompressor wäre fürs erste Aufziehen nicht unbedingt schlecht... Manchmal klappt's mit der Standpumpe net. Ansonsten hasse ja alles aufgezählt
Wegen Reifen würde ich mal bei specialized schauen.. Die ham ja jez auch 650b


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2014)

Ja, über Specialized-Reifen hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. Da hört man ja viel Gutes. Aber gibt's die in 27,5 " schon irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. April 2014)

Also was Tubeless angeht, habe ich auch keinen Plan, lese aber in den eingängigen Themen mit und da vergeht mir persönlich die Lust, dann lieber Schlauch, Ersatzschlauch und los gehts.
Bis da mal die Milch aufgekocht ist und der Reifen geschnappt hat, Haarisse in den Felgen die zu nem Schleicher führen, plus die verdammte Kohle die der Kram kostet?????????????

Schreckt mich schon ab. Aber mach mal, ich bin gespannt und berichte. Dir kann man wenigstens vom Urteil her trauen, oder  ?

Und ja, es ging um das F2000.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. April 2014)

Ich bin auch keine Freund davon aber aus dem Grund dass ich gern mal die Reifen wechsel. Meine Schlauchlosen am On One waren sogar noch ohne Milch dicht. Waren auch Specialized Reifen. Also die halten schon dicht aber meins ist es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## zedi (16. April 2014)

Danke fürs wiegen der Bremse!

Gruss

Zedi


----------



## Crimson_ (16. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Bis da mal die Milch aufgekocht ist und der Reifen geschnappt hat, Haarisse in den Felgen die zu nem Schleicher führen, plus die verdammte Kohle die der Kram kostet?????????????



Watt? 20€ für DocBlue, dann noch Ventile. Gescheites Felgenband sollte man ja auch mit Schlauch verwenden. Spezi-Reifen hüpfen selbst mit Standpumpe ins Felgenhorn und sind ohne Milch dicht.
Wäre das bei meinen Contis auch so einfach, müsste ich nicht die teuren Latex-Schläuche fahren. 

@ Geometrie: Wow, ich fahre bei 4cm mehr Körpergröße ~50mm längere Oberrohre. Aber wenn dir das so passt, ist sowieso alles andere egal 

Farbschema wird so wie in der Zeichnung?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2014)

zedi schrieb:


> Danke fürs wiegen der Bremse!



Gerne



BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Schreckt mich schon ab. Aber mach mal, ich bin gespannt und berichte. Dir kann man wenigstens vom Urteil her trauen, oder  ?



Kann ich nicht genau sagen - ich bin nicht allzu schwer, da hält bisher fast alles.
Gerade bei Felgen, Reifen und Schläuchen fahre ich Kram, den nicht jeder fahren will/würde.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Aber wenn dir das so passt, ist sowieso alles andere egal
> 
> Farbschema wird so wie in der Zeichnung?



Hoffen wir mal, dass es passt 
Die Farbe gibt's dann hoffentlich bald zu bestaunen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2014)

Sooo, es geht weiter!
Auf den Rahmen warte ich leider immer noch und auch dem Rahmenbauer ist nicht ganz klar, wieso das Beschichten so lange dauert. Alle anderen Teile sind bestellt und sollten auf Grund ihrer Lieferbarkeit erst nächste Woche eintreffen.

Gestern ist aber erst einmal der LRS nach schier endlosen 2 Wochen angekommen:













Der LRS besteht aus Funworks N-Light bzw. N-Light Lefty, Funworks Atmosphere SL in 27,5 ", Alunippeln und Revos. Das Gewicht liegt bei 1428 g (inkl. dem Befestigungskram für die Lefty), also exakt dem, was ich aus den bei Actionsports noch vor kurzem verfügbaren Einzelgewichten berechnet hatte. Ich bin erstaunt!
Wird dann mein erster Tubeless-Versuch...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...(inkl. dem Befestigungskram für die Lefty)...



Wie bitte? Eine Schraube und den AbziehDeckel nennst du "Befestungunskram"???
Wie sagst du dann bitte zu Schnellspanner oder gar Steckachse? BefestigungsMONSTER???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2014)

Ja, sehr wohl Befestigungskram. Der Spanner am jetzigen LRS ist definitiv leichter. Brauche ich für diesen Deckel eigentlich ein spezielles Werkzeug?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

Deckel und Schraube wiegen in Alu <15g und mit Stahl bist du wenn es hoch kommt bei 25g...
So DEN Schnellspanner will ich sehen 

Kommt drauf an, welchen Deckel du hast... mal ist es eine Kassettenschluessel, manchmal reicht eine Spitzzange... zeig mal deinen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2014)

Ich habe momentan das Gegenstück zu dem Spanner, der am Stahlrad ans HR kommt, am Rad. Der sollte leichter sein.
Ich werde dann wohl eine Spitzzange brauchen, da es keine andere Aufnahme gibt. Ich musst micht erstmal mit der Materie befassen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2014)

Leichter als 11g? ZEIGEN!  Lass uns net dumm sterben! 

Sowas? http://r2-bike.com/carbon-ti-x-lock-mtb-special-front
Naja... einigen wir uns auf gleich schwer  Aber ueber Steifigkeit reden wir da mal net
Ich hatte so ein windiges Ding am Zaboo hinten. Jedes mal wenn ich voll rein getreten oder gebremst habe ist das Hinterrad etwas "verrutscht". Hat man beim Fahren nicht gemerkt, aber im Keller dann schon. Lag sowohl an der geringen Spannkraft, als auch, das die Riffelung auf dem Alu mit der Zeit weg war...
-> XT Spanner und gib ihm! 

Meine (Cdale und SoulKozzak) haben 4Loecher... da kann man mit ner Zange rein.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2014)

Leichter als das Standardteil ist er. Ist ein Controltech Racelight MTB (*Kein* Schnellspanner!). Der hintere wiegt 17 g, also wird der vordere so bei 13 g liegen. Funzt bei mir wunderbar. Man muss halt nur das "Werkzeug" mitschleppen, damit man bei einem Plattfuß nicht aufgeschmissen ist. Hat aber kein anderes Format als meine Reifenheber.

Der Deckel hat diese 4 Löcher, richtig.


----------



## matsch (7. Mai 2014)

Unter den Deckel musst du aber nur, wenn du ans Lager willst. Ich nehme auch einfach eine Zange.


----------



## InoX (7. Mai 2014)

sieht gut aus so schwarz


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2014)

Sooo, der gute Robert hat angerufen - der Rahmen ist vom Pulvern zurück. Ich werde nachher noch zu ihm fahren und das (hoffentlich) gute Stück abholen. Wenn er mir gefällt, gibt es morgen Bilder  Mensch, was bin ich gespannt! Dann kann ich auch schon grob zusammenstecken.


----------



## Rommos (9. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sooo, der gute Robert hat angerufen - der Rahmen ist vom Pulvern zurück. Ich werde nachher noch zu ihm fahren und das (hoffentlich) gute Stück abholen. Wenn er mir gefällt, gibt es morgen Bilder  Mensch, was bin ich gespannt! Dann kann ich auch schon grob zusammenstecken.



Da kann das Wochenende kommen


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

Wieso gibts dann erst morgen bilder?
müsstest doch alles zusammen haben, also heut abend zusammengeworfen und morgen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2014)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bitttttttttttttteeeeee Bilder


----------



## retorix (9. Mai 2014)

He, bitteschön noch heute, ok!?!! 

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## InoX (9. Mai 2014)

Kann euch verraten, dass er ziemlich gut aussieht


----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. Mai 2014)

na danke und uns läßte hier schmoren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Mai 2014)

Bildääääääär !!


----------



## retorix (10. Mai 2014)

Das Tageslicht müsste längst zum fotografieren ausreichen... 

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2014)

Wo sind die bildeeeeeeeeeeer!!!!! Los jetzt...


----------



## Rommos (10. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Kann euch verraten, dass er ziemlich gut aussieht



Muss ja sein, wenn ich dran denke was ich live auf der BFS gesehen hab und in Planung hab...

Aber jetzt mal hurtig, da fehlt die ichtig Einstellung zur "Renntauglichkeit" - BILDER!!!!


----------



## InoX (10. Mai 2014)

Jetzt bleibt mal ganz entspannt. Der alte Mann braucht seinen Schönheitsschlaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (10. Mai 2014)

Schönheitsschlaf? Mir ist vollkommen wurscht ob hier jemand schön ist.. So lange das RAD schön ist, aber das muss ja auch nicht schlafen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2014)

So ein Zuspruch hier 

Ja, gestern bekam ich eine E-Mail von Robert, der Rahmen sei endlich vom Pulvern zurück. Was macht man also? Früher Feierabend! Leider musste ich noch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk kaufen, bevor ich mich auf den Weg nach Hause machen konnte.
Dann verlangte das Auto noch nach Treibstoff und Luft in den Reifen und dann konnte es los gen Potsdam gehen... Ach nee, doch nicht - Stau. Der löste sich dann doch recht zügig auf, sodass ich um 17:48 Uhr - wie mein Navi es mir prophezeite - einparken konnte.
Kurz noch InoX Bescheid gegeben, dass er auch rumkommen kann. Ist ja schließlich nicht weit für ihn.
Um es kurz zu machen: in Roberts Werkstatt haben wir noch fix den Steuersatz eingepresst und geguckt, ob beim Kettenblatt alles passt und dann musste ich auch gleich wieder nach Hause, weil Besuch angekündigt war. Daher gab es auch bisher keine Bilder...Und auch jetzt kann ich euch nur diese drei recht dürftigen Bilder bieten, da ich gleich noch auf den Crosser steige - ein bisschen rumdödeln (oder Vorbelastung, wie es manche nennen). Morgen steht ein Marathon an und das Cannondale will dafür auch noch ein bisschen hergerichtet werden. Wird ja voraussichtlich sein letzter Renneinsatz fürs Erste. Und dann steht heute auch noch der Geburtstag an, für den ich gestern einkaufen war...













Die Waage bleibt (ohne Flaschenhalterschrauben und Steuersatz, versteht sich) bei 2059 g stehen. Deutlich weniger als ich befürchtet hatte.


ONE78 schrieb:


> Wieso gibts dann erst morgen bilder?
> müsstest doch alles zusammen haben, also heut abend zusammengeworfen und morgen fahren



Wird leider nix, siehe oben. Die letzten Teile (Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Schaltung, Tubeless-Kram etc.) wurden gestern verschickt. Somit ist die Jungfernfahrt für das nächste Wochenende angesetzt.



InoX schrieb:


> Der alte Mann braucht seinen Schönheitsschlaf.



So schaut's aus. Ich musste heute schließlich erst noch Brötchen holen und Frühstück vorbereiten.

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Bei Zeiten gibt es noch bessere Bilder 

P.S.: Das Teamtrikot gab's auch noch dazu:


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2014)

sehr cool!


----------



## Crimson_ (10. Mai 2014)

Der Rahmen ist mal wunderschön! Die Farbe kommt auf jedenfall gut - das ist eine gute Basis.
Das Trikot hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## InoX (10. Mai 2014)

weiß nicht ob er demnächst nochmal welche bestellt. Die letzte Bestellung kam gerade erst.

Welche Größe brauchst du? eine m?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2014)

Bin doch noch nicht los  Aber gleich... Habe gerade mal die Lefty reingesteckt - sieht richtig gut aus! Und in der Packstation wartet etwas auf mich. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten und eine davon sind die fehlenden Radteile. Das Trikot gefällt mir auch verdammt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. Mai 2014)

mir gefällt auch beides


----------



## ONE78 (10. Mai 2014)

Sehr schöner rahmen, schöne Farbe!

die gebogenen sitzstreben und die hintere bremsaufnahme gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## InoX (10. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bin doch noch nicht los  Aber gleich... Habe gerade mal die Lefty reingesteckt - sieht richtig gut aus! Und in der Packstation wartet etwas auf mich. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten und eine davon sind die fehlenden Radteile. Das Trikot gefällt mir auch verdammt gut.



Dann ab zur Packstation und aufgebaut das Ding wenn es die richtigen Teile sind. 

Die gebogenen Sitzstreben gefallen mir übrigens mittlerweile richtig gut.


----------



## BENDERR (10. Mai 2014)

sehr schick!!


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2014)

In der ruhe...

Neben dem rahmen an sich gefällt mit die art den headbadge eher grob/primitiv anzutackern...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2014)

Schööön!


----------



## Rommos (10. Mai 2014)

Boaahh - sehr schön - Rahmen wie Trikot . Muss ich gleich mal Robert anschreiben


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2014)

Freut mich, dass der Rahmen so viel Zuspruch findet. Es sind übrigens tatsächtlich die Teile, die in der Packstation schlummern. Hole ich nachher ab. Zusammengebaut wird dann vll. morgen noch nach dem Rennen.



ONE78 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner rahmen, schöne Farbe!
> 
> die gebogenen sitzstreben und die hintere bremsaufnahme gefallen mir sehr gut!



Die Scheibenbremsaufnahme bedingt praktisch die gebogenen Sitzstreben. Erst war ich nicht besonders angetan von der Idee, aber mittlerweile gefallen sie mir sehr gut. Ist ja auch ein recht großer Radius.



Rommos schrieb:


> Boaahh - sehr schön - Rahmen wie Trikot . Muss ich gleich mal Robert anschreiben


Falls du Interesse an einem Rahmen von Robert hast, solltest du genauestens wissen, was du haben willst und es ihm ganz klar sagen 

Ach ja, hier noch ein kleiner Teaser. Ist nur lose zusammengesteckt:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2014)

*S**ss*ssehr gxxl!


----------



## herrundmeister (10. Mai 2014)

sehr geiles Teil - hoffentlich zerstört die Lefty nicht die Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retorix (10. Mai 2014)

GEILOMAT !!! 

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2014)

Tolles Projekt ! Wird sicher ein sehr schönes Endprodukt !

Nur was mich gerade beim Lesen gewundert hat: warum kauft man erst einen Maßrahmen und will danach ein Bikefitting machen ?
Das mache ich doch eher umgekehrt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2014)

Super!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ganz einfach erst zu spät daran gedacht. Ich hätte es sehr gerne vorher gemacht...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2014)

biste schon am basteln?


----------



## danchoize (11. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> P.S.: Das Teamtrikot gab's auch noch dazu:



Cooles bike. Super Trikot. 
Wo wird das Trikot denn so ausgefahren? 
Interessiert mich weil meine Firmenlogos da ja auch noch mit drauf sind. (weltunit) und ich das Ding ja mal designed hab.. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Crimson_ (11. Mai 2014)

Zum Beispiel beim Heavy24 in Chemnitz


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Mai 2014)

Schöner rahmen...


----------



## InoX (11. Mai 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> Cooles bike. Super Trikot.
> Wo wird das Trikot denn so ausgefahren?
> Interessiert mich weil meine Firmenlogos da ja auch noch mit drauf sind. (weltunit) und ich das Ding ja mal designed hab.. Viel Spaß damit.



oder heute beim Wehlaberg-Marathon, also auch etwas regionaleres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (11. Mai 2014)

Au mist Wehlaberg war heute wieder ... voll nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. Da haben Robert und ich die Trikots ja letztes Jahr eingeweiht. 
Wie lief es denn?


----------



## InoX (11. Mai 2014)

Für Lupus ein recht guter 29. und für mich leider nur der 67..


----------



## danchoize (11. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Für Lupus ein recht guter 29. und für mich leider nur der 67..



Super. Freut mich. Werde mich für den Herbst dort melden. Macht ihr dann auch nochmal mit?


----------



## InoX (11. Mai 2014)

Mal schauen. Vielleicht. Dann auch mit den richtigen Rädern und eventuell einem besseren Ergebnis.


----------



## magas (11. Mai 2014)

wow, sehr schön - in mir wächst die Begierde nach einem Custom Stahlrahmen


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2014)

danchoize schrieb:


> Cooles bike. Super Trikot.
> Wo wird das Trikot denn so ausgefahren?
> Interessiert mich weil meine Firmenlogos da ja auch noch mit drauf sind. (weltunit) und ich das Ding ja mal designed hab.. Viel Spaß damit.



Auf Marathons um in in Berlin, beim Heavy 24, Adelsberger Bike-Marathon und was noch so günstig liegt.



danchoize schrieb:


> Au mist Wehlaberg war heute wieder ... voll nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt. Da haben Robert und ich die Trikots ja letztes Jahr eingeweiht.
> Wie lief es denn?



Lief ganz in Ordnung. Hatte die letzten 10 - 15 Minuten einen ordentlichen Krampf im rechten Oberschenkel (der erste für mich in einem Rennen). Aber mehr als einen Platz weiter vorn hätte ich auch so nicht mehr landen können. Platzierung steht ja oben. Bin aber wegen des "falschen" Rades noch nicht mit dem Big-Forest-Trikot gefahren. 



danchoize schrieb:


> Super. Freut mich. Werde mich für den Herbst dort melden. Macht ihr dann auch nochmal mit?


Im Herbst fahre ich vll. noch einmal. Eigentlich wollte ich da auch wieder den Marathon im Hermsdorfer Forst fahren, aber da bin ich "leider" im Urlaub.



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> biste schon am basteln?



Habe dann vorhin noch angefangen...





Aber immer der Reihe nach...

Da man ja nicht jünger wird und ich endlich mal verstärkt Richtung Mittelgebirge unterwegs sein möchte, habe ich mich bei der Kassette für 11 - 36 Zähne entschieden (Shimano XT 10-fach). So ein Adapter á la Hope T-Rex o. ä. wäre sicher auch nett, aber ich sehe es nicht ein, für zwei poplige Ritzel mehr auszugeben als für die gesamte restliche Kassette.





Die Kassette durfte ich übrigens noch einmal abschrauben, da an der Nabe ja offensichtlich noch was fehlte (ich fahre ja ganz normale 9-mm-Achsen). Ist jetzt aber alles dran.

Verzögert werden muss auch und da ich bisher Centerlock gefahren bin (was ich auch jetzt wieder gerne täte), mussten neue Bremsscheiben her - KCNC Razor in 160 und 140 mm. Die Dinger sind ja jetzt angefast und raspeln die Beläge nicht mehr schnellstmöglich herunter.





Und nun kann das Rad sogar schon selbstständig stehen:





Wie man sieht, sind Conti RaceKing drauf. Die Reifen haben 2,2 " Breite. In anderen Dimensionen gibt es sie in 27,5 " ja nicht. Das war übrigens auch meine Tubeless-Premiere. Was habe ich geschwitzt. Im Endeffekt sitzt jetzt aber alles und ich hoffe, dass es auch funktionieren wird und ich erleuchtet werde...

Zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen wurde es übrigens sehr kuschelig:





Alles andere liegt ja wie gesagt schon bereit. Morgen mache ich weiter und werde dann ja vll. auch fertig. Je nachdem, wie ich mich mit den Bremsen und der Schaltung anstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (11. Mai 2014)

Sieht echt super aus. Finds auf jeden fall geil so einen cleanen Stahlrahmen von Robert mit ner Lefty aufzubauen.

Ich hab übrigens mit den Narrow/Wide Ritzeln von Wolftooth bisher noch keinen einzigen Kettenabwurf gehabt (bei 1x10) und ich fahr jetzt nicht so zimperlich, wenn du dir sowas besorgst kannste wahrscheinlich auf die Kettenführung verzichten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2014)

Die Kettenführung gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so super. Da wäre die XCX vielleicht doch besser gewesen. Aber das Cannondale möchte ich noch nicht so komplett auseinandertakeln. Diese Narrow-Wide-Kettenblätter finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas teuer für ein Verschleißteil. Davon mal abgesehen hätte ich trotzdem kein komplettes Vertrauen, sodass ich dennoch eine KeFü verbauen würde


----------



## InoX (11. Mai 2014)

sieht ziemlich hoch aus vorne. Kannst du die Schelle der Kettenführung nicht noch etwas runter schieben?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Mai 2014)

Meinst du die Front?
Die Schelle kann ich nicht weiter runterschieben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2014)

Verdammt, sieht echt richtig, richtig gut aus! 

Nimm sofort den Floh aus meinem Ohr.....!   

Bin übrigens auch ein riesen Fan von deinem Karo-Fußboden!


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Mai 2014)

Kettenführung und Bahnradübersetzung gefallen mir jetzt nicht so gut... der Rest ist sehr schön!

Wenn die Kette anständig gekürzt ist, du ein NW-Kettenblatt (bei On One für 24€) sowie ein Schaltwerk mit Dämpfung nutzt,
ist es schlicht nicht möglich, die Kette zu verlieren.

Wäre doch echt schade, wenn das Kettenführungsmonster am Ende das ganze Bike verschandelt!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2014)

So schlimm ist es mit der Kefü doch gar nicht - auch wenn ich selbst ein Fan von NW-Kettenblättern bin!

Das orange an den Reifen noch weg, grün/schwarz kommt schon verdammt geil.


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

Ja ich meine die Front. Die sieht insgesamt sehr hoch aus aber das liegt wahrscheinlich aus der Kombination der Rahmengröße und der Lefty mit ihrer Einbauhöhe.

Was ist denn an einem 38er Blatt eine Bahnradübersetzung?


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kettenführung und Bahnradübersetzung gefallen mir jetzt nicht so gut... der Rest ist sehr schön!



Dass an Bahnrädern 38er Blätter gefahren werden, ist mir neu. Hier besteht nicht die Notwendigkeit, sich mit einem 32er Blatt totzukurbeln.
Ich vermute (weil es auch mir aufgefallen ist), dass das Kettenblatt aufgrund des Spiders recht groß aussieht.
Die e13 XCX habe ich ja noch. Die kann ich also immer noch verbauen. Ohne KeFü werde ich jedenfalls definitiv nicht fahren.



InoX schrieb:


> Ja ich meine die Front. Die sieht insgesamt sehr hoch aus aber das liegt wahrscheinlich aus der Kombination die Rahmengröße und der Lefty mit ihrer Einbauhöhe.
> 
> Was ist denn an einem 38er Blatt eine Bahnradübersetzung?



Habe gestern Abend extra für dich nachgemessen - die Front ist 1 cm niedriger als beim F700.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Das orange an den Reifen noch weg



A propos Reifen: wieviel Druck kann/muss ich denn erzeugen, damit sich die Dinger setzen? Ich habe die Reifen ja gestern montiert und vor dem Einfüllen der Milch einmal 4 bar Druck erzeugt, damit sich alles "setzt". Die Milch habe ich im Anschluss eingefüllt und wieder aufgepumpt. Heute morgen war der vordere Reifen platt und der hintere auch fast. Mehr als 4 bar dürfen aber laut Felgenaufschrift nicht rein. Die Milch habe ich auch vorher gut geschüttelt, sofort (reichlich) reingekippt und anschließend gut verteilt. Ich würde tatsächlich vermuten, dass der Reifen noch nicht hundertprozentig sitzt, da man bei ca. 2 bar hört, dass an der Flanke Luft entweicht.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2014)

Reifen mit Milch "auf der Seite" lagern hast du gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Mai 2014)

Noch nicht. Werde ich dann heute Abend mal machen. Dann kommt auch mindestens die Schaltung noch dran. Hatte vorhin einen Zahnarzttermin und werde deswegen heute erst später zu Hause sein  Mal schauen, was ich dann noch schaffe. Muss aber eigentlich so schnell wie möglich erfolgen, da ich momentan eh nur mit dem Crosser fahren kann.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. Mai 2014)

Solltest du machen, dann werden auch die Flanken dicht. Aber eigentlich solltest du sehen wenn der Reifen ordentlich im Horn sitzt. 

Luxusprobleme


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Mai 2014)

Das alte MTB muss halt momentan als Teilespender herhalten. Und mit dem Crosser macht's nicht so viel Spaß wie mit dem MTB. Und überhaupt - ich will das neue Rad fahren


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. Mai 2014)

Äh, ich sach mal : geil  - weiter gehts....will den kompletten Hobel sehen !


----------



## BENDERR (12. Mai 2014)

schon fertig?


----------



## ONE78 (12. Mai 2014)

Schätze mal schwer am schrauben und keine zeit für posts und bilder, leider.

ps. Finde ja die front auch, das die front nen bissle hoch ist. Ein negativ vorbau könnte gut aussehen, aber sollte vorrangig passen.

viel spass noch beim schrauben.


----------



## InoX (12. Mai 2014)

Ja, der Herr ist fleißig am Basteln.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Mai 2014)

Es fehlt im Prinzip nur noch die Kette. Der Rest ist fertig. Auch die Reifen sind dank Marcels Tipp jetzt dicht 
Bild gibt's dann wohl morgen Vormittag.


----------



## BENDERR (12. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Es fehlt im Prinzip nur noch die Kette. Der Rest ist fertig. Auch die Reifen sind dank Marcels Tipp jetzt dicht
> Bild gibt's dann wohl morgen Vormittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (12. Mai 2014)

Kette rauf und foto machen, wo ist das problem?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin weder Student noch Single - da gibt's leider Wichtigeres (z. B. ein krankes Weib). Und dann setze ich mich auch ganz gerne noch einmal aufs Rad  Ich kann soviel sagen: es sieht verdammt schneidig aus 

Wie dem auch sei, kommen wir zur Sitzzone. Hier habe ich mir die ForceFlow-Sattelstütze vom Cannondale geklaut. Sie hat zwar schon einige Gebrauchsspuren, obwohl sie erst ein knappes Jahr im Einsatz ist und eigentlich nie groß rein- und rausgeschoben wird, aber was soll's. Das gute Stück hat einen Durchmesser von 27,2 mm und eine Länge von 350 mm und kommt damit auf 140 g.





Etwas Angst hatte ich um die Stütze, als ich die Sattelklemmung ziemlich fest anziehen musste, damit sich die Stütze nicht mehr dreht. Fett ist aber natürlich keins dran.

Am Ende der Sattelstütze thront der Fizik Tundra, der bis dato an meinem Cyclocross-Rad zu finden war, das jetzt mit dem blauen Tundra bestück ist.





Geschaltet werden muss ja auch. In der Hinsicht habe ich mich für ein XT-Schaltwerk mit Shadow+ entschieden. Es ist ein kurzes Schaltwerk aus der 786er-Reihe.





Angesteuert wird es von einem SL-M780-Schalthebel, der mittels Verbindungsbolzen mit den BL-M985 verbunden ist.





Und da der Schalthebel und die Bremsen auch irgendwo befestigt werden wollen, gibt es hier noch den Lenker:





Ein New Ultimate XC Scandium in 31,8 x 600 mm. Wird vielen zu kurz sein, mir aber nicht. Wurde von mir ca. ein halbes Jahr gefahren.

Die Bremsen habe ich gestern auch noch gekürzt.
Der Vorderreifen war heute morgen übrigens überraschenderweise schon wieder platt. Hinten ist die Luft nicht entwichen. Es folgt also ein nächster Versuch. Ich habe die Schnauze fast schon voll von Tubeless


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2014)

Alles schön schlicht. Das wird!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2014)

Hast du das jemals bezweifelt?  Auch wenn ich schon gesagt habe, dass ich nachgemessen habe: gestern habe ich F700 und das Big Forest mal nebeneinandergestellt. Fast die gleiche Höhe.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2014)

Alles schön und gut geworden ! Nur die Lenkerbreite oder sagt man "-schmäle" würde mir Kopfzerbrechen bereiten.


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2014)

War ja klar.

Vielleicht wirkt es mir auch nur so hoch, weil die Gabel auf der Seite offen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (13. Mai 2014)

Contis sind ja tubeless nicht unproblematisch. Leider.

Für Marathon sind auch <600mm völlig ausreichend. Auf technischen XC Kursen wärs mir auch zu schmal.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut geworden ! Nur die Lenkerbreite oder sagt man "-schmäle" würde mir Kopfzerbrechen bereiten.



Wieso? Ich weiß, dass die Breite nicht "en vogue" ist, aber ich sehe darin für mich keinen Nachteil und komme bestens damit klar.



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Contis sind ja tubeless nicht unproblematisch. Leider.
> 
> Für Marathon sind auch <600mm völlig ausreichend. Auf technischen XC Kursen wärs mir auch zu schmal.



Das letzte XC-Rennen bin ich 2009 gefahren, glaube ich 

Ich war schon leicht verärgert, dass die "normalen" RaceKings angeblich nicht tubelesstauglich sind und musste extra die Protection kaufen, die ja ausdrücklich tubeless ready sind. Aber dass auch die dann noch so einen Ärger machen... Beim nächsten Mal dann vll. mal RoRo + TB ausprobieren.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2014)

Die Breite ist ja völlig ok, sie muß ja dir passen.
Ich fühle mich da mittlerweile total eingeschränkt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Ich warte erst mal auf das *Gesamtbild*. Bis jetzt sieht alles sehr fein aus, nur die Kettenführung sieht mir zu wuchtig aus....kann aber auch täuschen. 
Die Farbe gefällt mir gut.  und der Crosser hat auch nicht durch den Satteltausch gelitten.
Die Sattelstütze kannst du mit  Montagepaste montieren. Dadurch hast du etwas Korrosionsschutz und weniger Anzugsmoment.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2014)

An Montagepaste hatte ich ja auch kurz gedacht, aber sollte man die nicht verwenden, wenn Carbonkomponenten im Spiel sind? Ansonsten könnte ich's natürlich auch so machen.
Vielleicht habe ich ja noch die Muße, die andere Kettenführung dranzuschrauben. Sollte den Aufwand wert sein...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

moin Schrauber


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2014)

schieb doch erstmal die Schelle weiter runter. Dann verschwindet die viel weiter hinter der Führung und das ganze sieht schon etwas filigraner aus.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> An Montagepaste hatte ich ja auch kurz gedacht, aber sollte man die nicht verwenden, wenn Carbonkomponenten im Spiel sind? Ansonsten könnte ich's natürlich auch so machen.
> Vielleicht habe ich ja noch die Muße, die andere Kettenführung dranzuschrauben. Sollte den Aufwand wert sein...



Ich dachte die stütze ist alu? Ich hab/musste auch paste verwenden, damit meine stütze verdreh und rutschfrei hält.


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte keine verwenden müssen (Alu/Stahl Paarung), habs aber gemacht weil ich dadurch ein bisschen die Rostsuppe verhindern kann. Von daher von mir auch +1 für Montagepaste. Und nur weil es für Carbon gedacht ist, heißt es nicht, dass es für Alu/Stahl nicht auch taugt


----------



## mete (13. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der Vorderreifen war heute morgen übrigens überraschenderweise schon wieder platt. Hinten ist die Luft nicht entwichen. Es folgt also ein nächster Versuch. Ich habe die Schnauze fast schon voll von Tubeless



Nimm‘ doch einfach einen vernünftigen Reifen. Zum Beispiel Bontrager XR1, Milch rein, Luft drauf. Fertig. Beim Conti hast Du spätestens dann wieder ein Problem, wenn mal ein kleiner Schnitt drin ist. Die Karkasse taugt einfach nicht für Tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2014)

Laut Bontrager (deren Homepage) gibt es den aber nicht in 27,5 Zoll.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die stütze ist alu? Ich hab/musste auch paste verwenden, damit meine stütze verdreh und rutschfrei hält.



Ja, sie ist aus Alu. Aber ich dachte, man verwendet Montagepaste nur, wenn man Teile aus Carbon verbaut. Werde dann aber heute noch welche besorgen.



mete schrieb:


> Nimm‘ doch einfach einen vernünftigen Reifen. Zum Beispiel Bontrager XR1, Milch rein, Luft drauf. Fertig. Beim Conti hast Du spätestens dann wieder ein Problem, wenn mal ein kleiner Schnitt drin ist. Die Karkasse taugt einfach nicht für Tubeless.



Da ich mit dem normalen RaceKing immer recht zufrieden war, habe ich mir als Tubeless-Neuling in der Hinsicht keinen großen Kopf gemacht. Und wenn er denn endlich mal dicht ist, bin ich auch erstmal zufrieden. Und wie @InoX bemerkte, gibt es den nicht in 27,5 ". Die teureren Bontrager schon, aber irgendwo hört der Spaß halt auf. Wären die Specialized-Reifen schon in 27,5 " erhältlich, hätte ich die ja mal ausprobiert...


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2014)

Könntest auch Paste von mir haben aber dann halt erst am We.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja, sie ist aus Alu. Aber ich dachte, man verwendet Montagepaste nur, wenn man Teile aus Carbon verbaut. Werde dann aber heute noch welche besorgen.


Geht für alles , auch am Lenker/Vorbau
Ich würde dann nur nicht ständig die Stütze raus und rein schieben weil es ordentlich schmirgelt. 
In Gewinden habe ich es noch nicht verwendet, da ich das Gefühl habe das es die Gewindegänge zerstören könnte 


Zitat Dynamic :
Eine richtungsweisende Neuentwicklung auf dem Fahrradmarkt und eine unverzichtbare Hilfe bei der Montage hochwertiger Carbon- und Alukomponenten mit stark hemmender Wirkung. Ohne dabei zu fressen oder zu kleben. Hierdurch verringert sich das erforderliche Anzugsdrehmoment der jeweiligen Klemmung um bis zu 30%. Die Gefahr des Überdrehens der Klemmschrauben ist somit gebannt. Empfindliche Carbon-Oberflächen werden – bei gleichem Schutz gegen Verdrehen – weniger stark belastet, die Fasern nicht beschädigt. Knackgeräusche werden eliminiert. Die Montagepaste bietet höchsten Korrosionsschutz und ist äußerst beständig gegen Spritzwasser.
Der Einsatzbereich liegt bei der Montage aller schlüssigen Verbindungen zwischen Carbon, Alu und Stahl, bei denen absoluter Schutz gegen Verdrehen und Lösen sowie gegen Korrosion erforderlich ist.
Anwendungsbereiche:
Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenkerbügel, Lenkerhörnchen, Innenlagerschalen, Pedale, Kurbeln, Schraubgewinde.
Resistenz gegen Wasser: hoch
Viskosität: sehr zähflüssig (bei 20°C)
Reibungskoeffizient: sehr hoch


----------



## mete (13. Mai 2014)

Ich würde lieber ein ordentliches Fett nehmen. Wenn Die Stütze nicht hält, lässt das auf fehlende Maßhaltigkeit schließen. Evtl. passt eine Stütze mit etwas Übermaß oder 27,4 mm Durchmesser besser. Diese Knarzpaste würde ich mir nirgendwo hinschmieren, wo  sich die Partikel nicht ins Material fressen können und das klappt eigentlich nur bei Carbon wirklich ausreichend gut.


----------



## F4B1 (13. Mai 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn Die Stütze nicht hält, lässt das auf fehlende Maßhaltigkeit schließen. Evtl. passt eine Stütze mit etwas Übermaß oder 27,4 mm Durchmesser besser.


Oder ein Stück Blech aus einer Getränkedose.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

Vom Prinzip her ist es ein gutes Fett, nur mit beigemischten einschneidenden "Kornzeugs". Entlastet auf alle Fälle die Klemmschraube.
Wenn ein Untermaß der Stütze vorhanden ist, kannst du auch die Sattelstütze im Einsteckbereich mit Klarlack Überziehen bis die Stütze straff ins Rohr rutscht.
Das musste ich am Tandem auch machen damit der Stocker mich nicht verdreht. Geht bis jetzt wunderbar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Oder ein Stück Blech aus einer Getränkedose.


Auch nicht schlecht, müsste dann aber komplett um die Stütze gehen damit sich nichts verzieht.
Wie dick ist das Blech einer Dose?


----------



## F4B1 (13. Mai 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie dick ist das Blech einer Dose?


Müsst ich jetzt nachmessen. Hab das Problem aber auch an meinen Stahlrennrad so gelöst. Da war einmal komplett rum garkein Problem. Muss man halt gucken.
Wenn man die Klemmung festknallen muss, ist das Problem mit der Maßhaltigkeit aber in der Regel groß genug für Coladose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2014)

Stütze im nicht sichtbaren Bereich mit Klarlack behandeln.
- Bietet manchmal sogar eine gute Grundlage für Carbonpaste (falls dann noch nötig)..


----------



## Rommos (13. Mai 2014)

...jetzt spann uns nicht so auf die Folter und zeig mal ein Gesamtbild-Bild 

Gruß
Roman

P.S: gute Besserung an die bessere Hälfte


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Müsst ich jetzt nachmessen. Hab das Problem aber auch an meinen Stahlrennrad so gelöst. Da war einmal komplett rum garkein Problem. Muss man halt gucken.
> Wenn man die Klemmung festknallen muss, ist das Problem mit der Maßhaltigkeit aber in der Regel groß genug für Coladose.


Ich hab eine Mikrometerschraube aber keine Dose


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...jetzt spann uns nicht so auf die Folter und zeig mal ein Gesamtbild-Bild
> 
> Gruß
> Roman
> ...




Keine Zwischenstände mehr vor Fertigstellung  Vielleicht.
Werde eure Vorschläge bzgl. Sattelstütze mal überdenken.

Werde ich ihr bestellen. Ist zum Glück nichts Schlimmes.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2014)

also mit conti tubeless anfangen ist nicht so geschickt... ich bekomme ja normal ALLES dicht, aber bei conti hab ich es nicht hin bekommen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also mit conti tubeless anfangen ist nicht so geschickt... ich bekomme ja normal ALLES dicht, aber bei conti hab ich es nicht hin bekommen...


Das ist ja ein aufbauender Beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2014)

naja... tubeless in die ecke zu werfen, nur weil man nen conti nicht dicht bekommt ist eher weniger gut.
am besten specci oder maxxis, da kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Rommos (13. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja... tubeless in die ecke zu werfen, nur weil man nen conti nicht dicht bekommt ist eher weniger gut.
> am besten specci oder maxxis, da kann man nix falsch machen.



Hab die Tage 2 RoRo montiert, einer war auch sofort dicht, der 2. brauchte noch einmal kurz Zuwendung (in der Flanke eine Undichtigkeit), das wars.

Die Onzas waren auch absolut easy, 4 Hans Dampf ebenfalls - also mir taugt tubeless 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

ne Bild also erst wenn die Kette drauf ist? Hmm


gute Besserung der Freundin


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2014)

Kann dem Kerl mal Einer ne Kette bringen oder müssen wir die Bilder bei der NSA anfordern? Die haben bestimmt schon welche!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Mai 2014)

was die reifen tubless machen angeht kommst du nach dem einfüllen der milch und neues aufpumpen nicht drumherum eine kleinere runde zu fahren direkt. danach sollte nicht mehr soviel luft rausgehen.

ist bei mir auch immer so, nachdem füllen und einbau bewege ich die dinger nur bischen und am nächsten tag sind sie platt...nach der ersten richtigen runde geht es dann gut...

darum befülle ich die reifen erst immer bevor ich auf ne runde gehe...

hab gerade gesehen dass du conti genommen hast...die haben ja eh probleme, das weiss man...

mete hats gesagt...anderer reifen und ab gehts...bei den meisten...Maxxis ist auch ohne probleme...


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2014)

Kette hat er sicherlich liegen.  Eine Lieferung ist unnötig.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Mai 2014)

nadann,bitte


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,und Gruß in die Runde, 
Hab da mal ne blöde Frage, 
Kann mir jemand helfen ?
Ich suche für mein neues Projekt ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr fur die lefty.
Ist das überhaupt möglich?
Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Mai 2014)

So, bin vorhin fertig geworden... Erstmal nur Bilder aus der Küche:













Spätestens am Wochenende mache ich dann bessere Fotos bei Tageslicht. Auch gewogen wird dann. Jungfernfahrt wird dann wohl morgen erfolgen 



wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,und Gruß in die Runde,
> Hab da mal ne blöde Frage,
> Kann mir jemand helfen ?
> Ich suche für mein neues Projekt ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr fur die lefty.
> ...



Wie du oben siehst, geht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,und Gruß in die Runde,
> Hab da mal ne blöde Frage,
> Kann mir jemand helfen ?
> Ich suche für mein neues Projekt ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr fur die lefty.
> ...



http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/Fah..._for_All_Conversion_KIT_KH106_i187_6383_0.htm


----------



## Metrum (13. Mai 2014)

Ist doch suuuper geworden! 
Muss mich nur immer an den Lefty-Anblick gewöhnen da der Bereich ums Vorderrad immer so dominant wirkt.
Da wäre ein Bild von der anderen Seite mal noch interessant! JETZT!


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. Mai 2014)

@Metrum 
Danke,aber etwas Geldbeutelschonender geht es nicht ?
Kann nicht drehen,und kenne leider auch keinen ;-(
Hat vlt.jemand noch was " rumliegen " ;-))


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Mai 2014)

frag mal formracer...Daniel im 29er forum ... der hat noch nen sobre mit 11/8 steuerrohr in M...

das grüne sieht top aus. mir persönlich ist die front iw auch zu hoch und das grosse kettenblatt zu gross. bei mir keine chance zu fahren so...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2014)

Interessant, wie schnell die Entwicklung dazu ging, dass 38er Blätter jetzt schon als enorm groß angesehen werden. Hier und sicherlich auch bspw. im Harz wird mir das reichen. Das höchste der Gefühle wäre noch ein 36er Blatt.



Metrum schrieb:


> Ist doch suuuper geworden!
> Muss mich nur immer an den Lefty-Anblick gewöhnen da der Bereich ums Vorderrad immer so dominant wirkt.
> Da wäre ein Bild von der anderen Seite mal noch interessant! JETZT!



Danke! Bild kommt dann... Aber erstmal fahren!

Es hatten gestern übrigens die 3 Radgeschäfte, die in meiner Nähe waren, keine Montagepaste. In zweien wusste man nicht einmal, was das überhaupt sei („Sowas für Schlauchreifen?“). Und deshalb musste ich dann doch den Umweg in Kauf nehmen und zu Stadler fahren. Da habe ich dann sicherheitshalber noch einen Schlauch mitgenommen 

Falls mir die Front zu hoch ist, was ich nicht glaube, kann ich mich ja mal nach einem "negativeren" Vorbau umschauen. Aber erstmal schauen. Im Zweifelsfall kann man da ja noch was an der Lefty verschieben, aber dann sind mehr Spacer angesagt.

Die Schaltung ist - zumindest im Betrieb im Montageständer - im Gegensatz zur 952er mit dem 770er XT-Hebel eine echte Offenbarung. Nur leider springt die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten auf kleinere Ritzel, wenn man aufs größte oder zweitgrößte Ritzel geschaltet hat. Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?

Die Ketteführung ist, wie man sieht, jetzt auch anders eingestellt, sodass sie wesentlich dezenter wirkt. So lasse ich es erstmal.


----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das grüne sieht top aus. mir persönlich ist die front iw auch zu hoch und das grosse kettenblatt zu gross. bei mir keine chance zu fahren so...



Wegen des Kettenblattes - ist ja auch 27,5  da denkt man als 29er Fan in anderen Dimensionen / Übersetzungen


----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus. Der Schwung um de Bremse hinten passt auch richtig gut.


----------



## cd-surfer (14. Mai 2014)

Farblich mit grün und schwarz kommt richtig gut.Die Front ist bei Leftys immer höher,was aber selbst an steilsten Rampen überhaupt nichts macht.


----------



## mete (14. Mai 2014)

Naja, in Verbindung mit Einfach und maximal 36T hinten wäre mir ein 38er KB auch zu groß. Da fallen mir spontan schon mehrere Hügel hier in der Umgebung ein, bei denen ich damit nicht viel Spaß hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (14. Mai 2014)

Das schöne ist ja auch, dass so ein Kettenblatt nicht angeschweißt ist.


----------



## Tobstar23 (14. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Schaltung ist - zumindest im Betrieb im Montageständer - im Gegensatz zur 952er mit dem 770er XT-Hebel eine echte Offenbarung. Nur leider springt die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten auf kleinere Ritzel, wenn man aufs größte oder zweitgrößte Ritzel geschaltet hat. Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?


 
Das Schaltwerk steht vermutlich nicht richtig unter den Ritzeln, vielleicht die Zugspannung nen Tick erhöhen.


----------



## Tobstar23 (14. Mai 2014)

Ach so und noch ne Frage zur Stütze: Warum wolltest Du die ursprünglich ohne Fett montieren? Ist mir neu, dass Stahl und Alu sich so gut vertragen, dass das ohne Fett geht.


----------



## Tobstar23 (14. Mai 2014)

Ach, das wichtigste vergessen: Geile Karre!


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2014)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk steht vermutlich nicht richtig unter den Ritzeln, vielleicht die Zugspannung nen Tick erhöhen.



Danke. Werde ich mal versuchen.



Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Ach so und noch ne Frage zur Stütze: Warum wolltest Du die ursprünglich ohne Fett montieren? Ist mir neu, dass Stahl und Alu sich so gut vertragen, dass das ohne Fett geht.



Habe ich bisher immer so gemacht, seitdem ich im F2000 eine Thomson hatte, die immer in den Rahmen gerutscht ist. Über die Kombi Stahl und Alu habe ich mir bisher keine Platte machen müssen.



Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Ach, das wichtigste vergessen: Geile Karre!



Danke!



mete schrieb:


> Naja, in Verbindung mit Einfach und maximal 36T hinten wäre mir ein 38er KB auch zu groß. Da fallen mir spontan schon mehrere Hügel hier in der Umgebung ein, bei denen ich damit nicht viel Spaß hätte.



Bin ich seit Längerem in Kombination mit 11-32 gefahren und hat hingehauen (wenn ich bedenke, was ich noch vor 3 Jahren gefahren bin... uiuiui). Aber über das 36er Ritzel freue ich mich schon ein bisschen.


----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2014)

war das nicht ne Rennradkassette mit einem 38er Blatt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2014)

von vorne: HAMMER!
von der Seite: null ueberhoehung??? naja... warum nicht einen syntace flat force UNTER der oberen Bruecke? Oder zumindest die obere Brueck weiter runter. Dann hast du keine Spacer dazwischen und gewinnst noch Sattelueberhoehung?


----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> von vorne: HAMMER!
> von der Seite: null ueberhoehung??? naja... warum nicht einen syntace flat force UNTER der oberen Bruecke? Oder zumindest die obere Brueck weiter runter. Dann hast du keine Spacer dazwischen und gewinnst noch Sattelueberhoehung?



Kann man an der Lefty (bei welchen Typen überhaupt?) die Brücken verstellen? Das wäre cool, find die Spacer dazwischen meist eher unhübsch...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2014)

Er hat ja absichtlich eine gaaanz alte mit verschiebbaren Bruecken.
(ich koennte mir noch immer in Arsch beissen, das ich meine verkauft habe...)


----------



## Tobstar23 (14. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Habe ich bisher immer so gemacht, seitdem ich im F2000 eine Thomson hatte, die immer in den Rahmen gerutscht ist. Über die Kombi Stahl und Alu habe ich mir bisher keine Platte machen müssen.


 
Wenn Du die Stütze regelmäßig rausholst, geht das bestimmt. Aber wenn die länger drin bleibt und im natürlichen Revier des Rades das Ganze mit Wasser in Berührung kommt, dann ist Stahl auf Alu ohne Fett keine gute Idee. Im F2000 ist das weniger problematisch, da die beiden Legierungen nicht so weit auseinander sind, aber Alu und Stahl montiert man eigentlich immer mit Fett, damit da nichts festkorrodiert. Ich hab mal nen Alu-Schaftvorbau aus ner Stahlgabel nur noch mit Lauge und Reibahle "herauslösen" können.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2014)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Stütze regelmäßig rausholst, geht das bestimmt. Aber wenn die länger drin bleibt und im natürlichen Revier des Rades das Ganze mit Wasser in Berührung kommt, dann ist Stahl auf Alu ohne Fett keine gute Idee. Im F2000 ist das weniger problematisch, da die beiden Legierungen nicht so weit auseinander sind, aber Alu und Stahl montiert man eigentlich immer mit Fett, damit da nichts festkorrodiert. Ich hab mal nen Alu-Schaftvorbau aus ner Stahlgabel nur noch mit Lauge und Reibahle "herauslösen" können.



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung!



InoX schrieb:


> war das nicht ne Rennradkassette mit einem 38er Blatt??



42 und 11-25.



Rommos schrieb:


> Kann man an der Lefty (bei welchen Typen überhaupt?) die Brücken verstellen? Das wäre cool, find die Spacer dazwischen meist eher unhübsch...





nopain-nogain schrieb:


> von vorne: HAMMER!
> von der Seite: null ueberhoehung??? naja... warum nicht einen syntace flat force UNTER der oberen Bruecke? Oder zumindest die obere Brueck weiter runter. Dann hast du keine Spacer dazwischen und gewinnst noch Sattelueberhoehung?



Bei den alten Leftys, die keine verklebten Brücken hatte, kann man das in einem gewissen Maß einstellen. Das mit den Spacern finde ich auch eher suboptimal. Aber das war ein klassischer Fall von schlechter Kommunikation zwischen Robert und mir. Von daher wäre die Idee mit dem Flatforce, die auch mir schon kam, nicht ganz schlecht. Passen sollte es. Nur der Preis schreckt mich eben noch ab. Vorbau unter der oberen Brücke sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Hatte ich hier mal an einem Epic gesehen.
Die Brücken kann ich übrigens nicht weiter zusammenschieben. Noch weiter auseinander...

Aber wie gesagt, die ersten Fahrten stehen ja eh noch aus!


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2014)

Wie viel Platz hast du denn momentan mit dem 90er Vorbau zwischen Lefty und Lenker? 
Den Flatforce gibt es ja nur bis 77mm...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2014)

stimmt net. geibt es bis 111mm,... aber billig ist halt echt anderst.
http://r2-bike.com/SYNTACE-Vorbau-318-mm-Flatforce-ab-110g


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2014)

88, 99 und 111 mm gibt es auch...


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2014)

Ah, alles klar! Bei zwei Shops gab es sie ausgerechnet nur bis zur 77er Länge....


----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2014)

Brauchst ja den Flatforce nicht unbedingt, wenn du den jetzigen Vorbau unter die Brücke setzt. Damit kommst du ja automatisch tiefer....
Kannst ja noch rumspielen mit der Höhe (hast ja geschrieben, dass du mit der Brücke an der Lefty höher kannst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

Ich würde vor der Probefahrt noch umbauen....geht bestimmt schnell


----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2014)

Wie soll denn der KCNC unter die Brücken passen? der hat sicherlich 4- 4,5 cm Höhe und die Spacer haben etwa 2 cm. Da die Brücken sich nicht wirklich verschieben lassen, passt das ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2014)

Und wie sieht das bitte aus ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2014)

wenn er sie max zusammen hat koennte das durch auseinanderschieben reichen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Wie soll denn der KCNC unter die Brücken passen? der hat sicherlich* 4- 4,5 cm Höhe* und die Spacer haben etwa 2 cm. Da die Brücken sich nicht wirklich verschieben lassen, passt das ja nicht wirklich.


Das geht  ....zum Glück ist dadurch das Steuerrohr noch lang genug.


----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2014)

Und wo soll er die Brücke an der Lefty klemmen wenn die dort schmaler wird?


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hört doch mal bitte auf zu mutmaßen, wie sich das Rad fährt, nur weil es kaum Sattelüberhöhung hat. Ich werde nichts umbauen, bevor ich nicht damit gefahren bin. Ich könnte die Brücken noch verschieben und den Abstand vergrößern, aber dazu habe ich noch gar keinen Grund...

Hier sieht's doch auch nicht groß anders aus:


----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Und wo soll er die Brücke an der Lefty klemmen wenn die dort schmaler wird?



Ist klar, geht nur wenn sie die Brücken weit genug auseinander schieben lassen - "Versuch macht kluch"  bzw. etwas Messen und Kalkulation.

Aber der Besitzer muss drauf passen....


----------



## InoX (14. Mai 2014)

Außerdem ist die Geo ja stark an das F700 angelehnt. Warum sollte er jetzt alles anders machen wenn er es genau so wollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Mai 2014)

Da kann er ja von Glück reden, dass er dort keine Cantis dran hatte!


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2014)

ganz einfach: du faehrst, wir mutmassen 

auserdem bin ich der spezialist fuer "polarisierende geometrie experimente" also darf ich das!


----------



## cd-surfer (14. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub,Sattelüberhöhung wird überbewertet.Ich hab auch keine,weil Stummelbeine. Fumic`s Karre hat auch null Überhöhung.


----------



## Metrum (14. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal bitte auf zu mutmaßen, wie sich das Rad fährt, nur weil es kaum Sattelüberhöhung hat. *Ich werde nichts umbauen, bevor ich nicht damit gefahren bin.* Ich könnte die Brücken noch verschieben und den Abstand vergrößern, aber dazu habe ich noch gar keinen Grund...
> TE]
> 
> *Nein, du wirst erst fahren wenn WIR es sagen und alles so ist wie WIR es wollen! Und wenn WIR uns nicht gleich einigen können dann steht die Karre halt noch ne Weile rum!!! *


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch mal bitte auf zu mutmaßen, wie sich das Rad fährt, nur weil es kaum Sattelüberhöhung hat. Ich werde nichts umbauen, bevor ich nicht damit gefahren bin. Ich könnte die Brücken noch verschieben und den Abstand vergrößern, aber dazu habe ich noch gar keinen Grund...


Na gut 
...aber auf dem Bild hast Du eine Lenkerüberhöhung.
Wir haben es doch nur gut gemeint, also genieße die Probefahrt erst mal bei dem schönen Wetter (hier ist es schön)


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend bin ich die erste Runde mit dem Rad gefahren.

Was mir aufgefallen ist:


Bergauf ist das Räd träger als das Cannondale. Vll. hatte ich auch nur einen schlechten Tag, denn der Unterschied war enorm.
Da ich vorher nur 2,0er Reifen gefahren bin, kommen mir die breiten RaceKings fast wie Fatbike-Reifen vor.
Die Reifen sind dicht geblieben.
Es gab keinen riesigen Aha-Effekt - alles ist unauffällig und hat funktioniert.
Die Schaltung ist ein Quantensprung. Präzise, schnell und knackig.
Die Lefty federt komplett anders als eine Fatty
Was auf meiner Agenda steht:


Sattel ca. 1 cm weiter versenken.
Bremsen entlüften (hatte ich nach dem Kürzen noch nicht gemacht), der Hebel lässt sich etwas weit durchziehen. Ich merke aber jetzt schon, dass sie besser zieht als die Hope zuletzt. Wobei die in den vergangenen 4 Jahren kaum Pflege erfahren hat.
Vorbau unter die obere Brücke setzen und die Brücken generell noch ein Stück nach unten schieben, um einen Vergleich zu gestern zu haben.
Reifen besorgen, die dicht zu bekommen sind - heute früh war der Hinterreifen nämlich fast platt, obwohl er gestern unauffällig durchgehalten hat.
Bilder machen 
Ein Runde fahren, von der ich meine bisherigen Zeiten (mit dem Fusion Slash und dem F700) halbwegs kenne.
Und nächsten Dienstag wird meine Position auf dem Rad angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Du bestaetigst ein bissle meine "Erwartung" 27,5 ist nicht nur von beidem (26 und 29zoll) keine Schwaechen, sondern auch von beidem keine Staerken... so ein bissle "nichts halbes und ncihtes rechtes..."
Aber vllt liegt es auch an den schweren Conti. Die Protection sind ja nicht gerade die leichtesten... vllt solltest du mal RoRo/RaRa testen, da solltest du gleich mal einige Gramm spaaren. (Conti RaKi Prot ~600g, RaRa und Roro beide unter 500g)

Schaltung/Bremsen... gerade mit der neuen 1x11 XTR wuerde mich das auch reizen...aber wo schraube ich dann meinen Xloc dran?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

Ja, die RaceKing Protection sind nicht gerade leicht, die wiegen beide knapp unter 600 g (war aber eben, mit Ausnahme der UST, die einzigen RaceKings, die auf dem Papier TL ready sind). Aber das ist dann halt als Lehrgeld zu verbuchen. Für die hiesigen Verhältnisse und die paar Rennen, die ich im Jahr fahre, würde ich wohl mal die Kombi Rocket Ron und Thunder Burt ausprobieren (hatte ich schonmal geschrieben, glaube ich). Da auch die 380-Gramm-Larsen TT kein Problem waren, mache ich mir keine großen Gedanken.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Ich waere mit den Thunder Burt vorsichtig... Kollege hat sie nicht gescheit dicht bekommen und gleich beim ersten Rennen geschlitzt... und er ist frueher auch 1,9er Larsen gefahren.
ICH wuerde erstmal RoRo+RaRa testen, glaub da bist besser unterwegs.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

Hätte gedacht, dass eher der FF in diese Kategorie einzuordnen wäre. Den RaRa habe ich nie in der Auswahl, weil er mir aus irgendwelchen Gründen "unsympathisch" ist  Dann werde ich wohl eher auf Nummer sicher gehen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Ich meine auch, das die größeren und schwereren Räder etwas Trägheit vermitteln. Dazu noch die nicht optimale Sitzposition und schon ist das ein ganz anderes Gefühl.
Bei den Rädern unbedingt Gewicht sparen 

Ich denke jetzt bist du auch leftyverseucht 

Wie ist es im freihändig fahren....läuft die Fuhre geradeaus?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Was ist bei dir auf Nummer sicher gehen? Roro hinten? Den mochte ich gar nicht, der fuehlte sich immer nach wegkippen an... Vorne ist er gut, solange er "noetig" ist.
RaRa finde ich noch immer ganz gut. Kann nix besonders gut, versagt aber auch nirgends total. Wenn ich nur einen LRS haette, waere der Vorne und Hinten drauf.

Und nein! Ne Lefty kippt beim freihaendig fahren nicht weg! Sollte das passieren, sind die Zuege einseitg verlegt und nicht richtig abgelaengt.
Versuch mal ein drehendes Rad zu kippen. Das braucht "Kraft" und dann schau dir mal den "Minhebel" an, den die Lefty zur Seite kippt.


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2014)

Also ich finde den RaRa nicht schlecht. War immer gut bis ich die Racekings hatte. Nee im Ernst. Die gehen schon. Die Roros waren ja auch gut aber halt nicht glasflaschenresistent.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir auf Nummer sicher gehen? Roro hinten? Den mochte ich gar nicht, der fuehlte sich immer nach wegkippen an... Vorne ist er gut, solange er "noetig" ist.
> RaRa finde ich noch immer ganz gut. Kann nix besonders gut, versagt aber auch nirgends total. Wenn ich nur einen LRS haette, waere der Vorne und Hinten drauf.
> 
> Und nein!* Ne Lefty kippt beim freihaendig fahren nicht weg!* Sollte das passieren, sind die Zuege einseitg verlegt und nicht richtig abgelaengt.
> Versuch mal ein drehendes Rad zu kippen. Das braucht "Kraft" und dann schau dir mal den "Minhebel" an, den die Lefty zur Seite kippt.


Der Gedanke ist gut, deckt sich aber nicht mit Meinem .....an die Lefty hab ich nicht gedacht, nur ob der Rahmen funktioniert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

aksoo ok 

der king rollt besser,... aber wird nicht dicht ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir auf Nummer sicher gehen?



Keinen Thunder Burt nehmen  
Freihändig fahren geht selbstverständlich problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2014)

Freihändig fahren ging.

Edit:
Hab mal wieder den Seitenumbruch verpasst...


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2014)

Egal wie gut eine Gabel ist, wenn man mit ihr nicht freihändig fahren könnte, wäre sie nix für dich, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

Für mich wär`s nichts....immer das lästige Reifendrehen und dann geht das "Schrägfahren" auch auf die Hüfte


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2014)

Meinst du mich?

Ich glaube ich könnte drauf verzichten aber da würde ich mir über die Konstruktion Gedanken machen. obwohl unterwegs mal den Rücken durchdrücken oder was aus dem Rucksack holen oder eine SMS schreiben ist schon praktisch. Habe ich ja gestern auch gemacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> 
> Ich glaube ich könnte drauf verzichten aber da würde ich mir über die Konstruktion Gedanken machen. obwohl unterwegs mal den Rücken durchdrücken oder was aus dem Rucksack holen oder eine SMS schreiben ist schon praktisch. Habe ich ja gestern auch gemacht.


Und vergiß nicht die ausgiebige Siegerpose bei der Zieldurchfahrt....wär blöd, wenn man dann schlagartig in die Zuschauer abdriftet


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2014)

Ich sag nur Maxxis


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2014)

Die haben aber nicht viele 27,5er

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Mai 2014)

Das kommt noch...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Bringt mir dann momentan sehr viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2014)

hast du die Veränderungen am Bike schon durchgeführt? Reifen nun dicht?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Ja, habe ich. Gestern hatte ich ein Stündchen Zeit und habe den Vorbau und die obere Brücke vertauscht, sowie den Sattel ein µ abgesenkt. Reifen sind jetzt so lala. Ich werde sie erstmal fahren. Nach meiner Recherche kann sich das noch geben... Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2014)

ahja, naja am We soll es ja schön werden zum testen


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Äh... Nein. Ganz und gar nicht. Ab Samstagnachmittag nur Regen, und zwar nicht wenig. Daher: heute nach der Arbeit und morgen Vormittag.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Mai 2014)

ups Berlin halt


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2014)

Sprich obere Bruecke hoch und Vorbau unter der Bruecke? So haette ich das auch gedacht...

ach ja: ZEIGEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Genau so und nicht anders. Jetzt passt nur leider das Garmin nicht mehr auf den Vorbau 
Bild gibt's dann... Morgen, denke ich. Da wollte ich eh welche machen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2014)

das mit Garmin auf dem Vorbau... heute sollte mein Sram Garmin Mount kommen. Seit ich nach Watt fahrebrauche ich "mehr Werte" (im Moment zumindest,... ich lerne ja noch...) -> mehr kleinere Zeilen.
Da hatte ich das Gefuehl, das es mir etwas bringt, ihn 10cm weiter vorne im Blockfeld zu haben.
Rassiert es ihn mal leichter ab, aber mal testen...


----------



## BENDERR (16. Mai 2014)

Könntest den mount ja auch rumdrehen, so dass er neben dem vorbau ist. Nur dann hast du halt wieder das problem mir dem sichtfeld.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Das Teil ist jetzt natürlich auf dem Lenker. Funktionell hat das keine Nachteile, aber es sieht halt nicht besonders gut aus. Einen vollwertigen Ersatz für meinen HC12.6 kann ich darin aber eh noch nicht sehen, allein weil die Anzeige im fahrbetrieb ziemlicher Müll ist (Edge 200; zeigt nicht einmal die Uhr an).


----------



## InoX (16. Mai 2014)

Die blättert mein Sigma aber auch immer weg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2014)

Ist der 200er so schlecht? Krass.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Viel kann er nicht. Auch die Anzeige von Tracks ist etwas klein und man kann nicht hereinzoomen, sodass man an Schnittpunkten zweier Wege derselben Strecke manchmal nicht weiß, wo man denn nun entlangfahren muss.
Meinetwegen sollte der Tacho nur die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit und die Uhr anzeigen, den Rest dann bei Bedarf bzw. hinterher. Automatisches Blättern finde ich eh ein Unding. Wer braucht sowas? Aber gut, darum soll es hier nicht gehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2014)

Da du keien Bilder zeigen willst, koennen wir auch noch etwas ueber Tachos philosophieren


----------



## BENDERR (16. Mai 2014)

Edge 500 <3


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Mit wollen hat das nix zu tun 

Habe nur den 200er genommen, weil ich ja noch nicht wusste/weiß, ob so ein Gerät für mich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2014)

So Kinners, heute gibt's nun endlich Bilder (nachdem ich diese Woche nun schon 3-mal gefahren bin, daher ist es auch nicht mehr blitzsauber; kurz drübergewischt habe ich aber):













































Das Teil läuft jetzt richtig gut, nachdem ich den Vorbau unter die obere Brücke gesetzt habe. Viel agiler. Der Rest funktioniert auch unauffällig. Nur die Stütze nervt ein Bisschen mit ihrem Knacken.
Wiegen war ich heute auch. Mein Ziel habe ich knapp verfehlt - 10,2 kg wiegt es (inkl. Garmin Edge 200, 65 g). Aber die 10 kg sollten fast schon mit weniger schweren Reifen fallen. Was soll's, das Gewicht ist in Ordnung, wie ich finde. Meine besten Ergebnisse habe ich mit dem Fusion eingefahren, das zu der Zeit noch bei > 11 kg lag...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2014)

Sehr gut! Jetzt noch einen schwarzen lefty Deckel (gibt es zum nachkaufen) 
Glaub ich dir sofort, daß es jetzt besser fährt


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Schön das alles soweit passt.

Die Sattelstütze wird nochmal entfettet, dann streichst du das Rohr in dem Bereich welcher im Rahmen steckt mit Klarlack bis die Sattelstütze straff in das Sitzrohr rutscht. (Wenn es sehr locker ist, ev. eine Lage Coladosenblech einlegen.) Dann noch mit der körnigen Montagepaste montiert und Ruhe ist.
Oder du probierst etliche Sattelstützen bis du eine mit Übermaß findest.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2014)

Geiles Teil! Kommt mit Vorbau unter der Brücke noch raciger.

Aber wieso kommst du auf die Idee, ein grünes Rad vor grünem Hintergrund zu fotografieren? 
Knackt die Stütze vielleicht oben? Dann alles sauber machen (penibel) und nur die Schrauben fetten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Streiche den letzten Satz von Marcel...wir wissen warum. 
Mit dem Grün hat er aber recht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Jetzt noch einen schwarzen lefty Deckel (gibt es zum nachkaufen)
> Glaub ich dir sofort, daß es jetzt besser fährt



Meinst du das Teil oben auf dem Schaft?



Crimson_ schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! Kommt mit Vorbau unter der Brücke noch raciger.
> 
> Aber wieso kommst du auf die Idee, ein grünes Rad vor grünem Hintergrund zu fotografieren?
> Knackt die Stütze vielleicht oben? Dann alles sauber machen (penibel) und nur die Schrauben fetten.



Weil ich es nicht vor irgendeiner Steinmauer fotografieren wollte  Die Stütze knackt am Kopf und das hat sie auch schon im Cannondale getan. Von daher halb so wild. Reinigen bringt für ungefähr eine Woche Besserung 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schön das alles soweit passt.
> 
> Die Sattelstütze wird nochmal entfettet, dann streichst du das Rohr in dem Bereich welcher im Rahmen steckt mit Klarlack bis die Sattelstütze straff in das Sitzrohr rutscht. (Wenn es sehr locker ist, ev. eine Lage Coladosenblech einlegen.) Dann noch mit der körnigen Montagepaste montiert und Ruhe ist.
> Oder du probierst etliche Sattelstützen bis du eine mit Übermaß findest.



Jetzt passt doch alles. Nix rutscht mehr und das Knacken kenne ich ja.


----------



## Crimson_ (17. Mai 2014)

Wundert mich etwas. Bei meinen KCNCs hat das bisher immer geholfen - sogar am Crosser der durch die tiefsten Matschlöcher geprügelt wird!

Darf ich den Hobel in Chemnitz mal probesitzen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2014)

Ja, das nervt mich auch, ist aber auszuhalten.

Probesitzen und 'ne kleine Runde fahren kannste selbstverständlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2014)

Genau das

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (17. Mai 2014)

Die front kommt so viel besser als vorher... schönes Rad...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Mai 2014)

100% !! 

Darf ich dich nach dem Farbton fragen?


----------



## Rommos (18. Mai 2014)

Gratulation - sieht richtig gut aus  

Ist die Banderole geklebt? Ist ja auf dem Pulver (geniale Farbe )


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2014)

Wie er so schön sagt: Froschfotzengrün *bitte nicht schlage lieber Mod*

Ich glaube wir müssen in Chemnitz mal eine Runde Räder tauschen. Ich möchte auch nochmal ein leichtes 29er auf der Strecke fahren. Vielleicht am Freitag davor mal?


Der rahmen ist in der Farbe gepulvert, dann wird die Banderole geklebt und anschließend kommt klares Pulver drüber.


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Mai 2014)

Dann haben wir viel zu tun!

Vater kam gerade rein, sah die Bilder des grünen Geschosses und meinte: "Dein Neues/Nächstes? Gefällt mir gut. ....Ah verstehe, Rahmenbau in Potsdam, wenn du sowas auch mal machen willst, da lässt sich sicher was arrangieren für nächstes Jahr."

JA verdammt will ich


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2014)

kommste rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (18. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Wie er so schön sagt: Froschfotzengrün *bitte nicht schlage lieber Mod*
> 
> Ich glaube wir müssen in Chemnitz mal eine Runde Räder tauschen. Ich möchte auch nochmal ein leichtes 29er auf der Strecke fahren. Vielleicht am Freitag davor mal?
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Wollte Robert da nicht auch noch damit "nerven", der hat schon genug mit meinen Kursplanungen und Sonderwünschen/Vorstellungen zu tun 
In Sachen Headbadge muss ich da auch noch mal aktiv werden....

Gruß
Roman


----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2014)

Habe mir auch wieder ein Stück Messing geben lassen und wieder selber ein Headbadge gebastelt. Das will ich aber nicht in diesem Threat posten. Ist ja nicht meiner.


----------



## Slow (18. Mai 2014)

Lupus, sehr schönes Fahrrad hast du dir da angeschafft! Ich denke das war wirklich die richtige Wahl. Wirklich exklusiv und mit Charme. 
Tolle Farbe und guter Aufbau.
Am Anfang habe ich die "geschwungenen" Sitzstreben gesehen und dachte ich wäre "raus." (-; Die Bilder ausm Zimmer bestätigten meinen Eindruck eher, trotz der schicken Details. Jetzt mit den Aufnahmen von draußen bin ich wieder ganz anderer Meinung. Da passt wieder alles zusammen und das Gesamtbild gefällt mir richtig richtig gut. Wie Fotos so ein Blick doch einfach verfälschen. Und ich glaube in Echt sieht das Rad noch mal eine Ecke geiler aus. 
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad!
Grüße, Simon


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2014)

Um es noch perfekter zu machen, kannst du mit dem Liner von Jagwire oder Nokon den Zug gegen eindringenden Schmutz abdichten.
Ev. musst du da etwas rumbasteln mit solchen Endhülsen wo ein Staubbalg drüber geschoben wird.(siehe Bild)








Dann ist das auf Dauer dicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gratulation - sieht richtig gut aus
> 
> Ist die Banderole geklebt? Ist ja auf dem Pulver (geniale Farbe )



Wegen des Farbtons kann ich mal nachfragen.




InoX schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen in Chemnitz mal eine Runde Räder tauschen. Ich möchte auch nochmal ein leichtes 29er auf der Strecke fahren. Vielleicht am Freitag davor mal?



Wegen eines leichten 29ers musst du dann aber Marcel fragen 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Um es noch perfekter zu machen, kannst du mit dem Liner von Jagwire oder Nokon den Zug gegen eindringenden Schmutz abdichten.
> Ev. musst du da etwas rumbasteln mit solchen Endhülsen wo ein Staubbalg drüber geschoben wird.(siehe Bild)
> Dann ist das auf Dauer dicht



Beim Zug war auch sowas bei... Habe ich nur nicht verbaut.


Danke für die vielen Kommentare. Dadurch hat das Aufbauthema viel Spaß gemacht. Es freut mich, dass das Rad vielen gefällt (und natürlich noch mehr, dass es mir gefällt). Änderungen am Rad werde ich hier dokumentieren.


----------



## bigforestframes (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Alle!

Wegen die Farbe kann ich nicht so genau sagen.  Die Pulver macht MAXX aus Rosenheim, und es ist eine die standard Farben von die.   MAXX hat die Farbe eine Name gegeben, Magic Lite Green.  Kann sein das es auch ein RAL Nummer ist, aber ich weiss nicht.  

Christian wollte diese schöne, kleine, Edelstahl ausfallenden haben, und das wegen die Gebogene Sitzstrebern.   Ohne biegen ich denke geht das nicht mit die innenliegende Scheibenbremsen.   Ich finde es seht gut aus.  Ich mag das der Winkel so klein ist zwischen die Oberrohr-Sitzstrebern, aber der Sitzrohr ist nicht zu Kurz.  

Manche Ausfalleneden, so wie die Rockers hier an diese Rahmen:

http://bigforestframeworks.com/de/project/mtb-rahmen/

haben schon die Scheibenbremsen dings eingebaut, dann muss mann nicht die Strebern biegen.  Seht am ende aber endlich aus.

Robert


----------



## Rommos (19. Mai 2014)

bigforestframes schrieb:


> Hallo Alle!
> 
> Wegen die Farbe kann ich nicht so genau sagen.  Die Pulver macht MAXX aus Rosenheim, und es ist eine die standard Farben von die.   MAXX hat die Farbe eine Name gegeben, Magic Lite Green.  Kann sein das es auch ein RAL Nummer ist, aber ich weiss nicht.
> 
> Robert




Hi Robert

ist ja gut zu wissen, dass der Pulverer ganz nah bei mir ist 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hi Robert
> 
> ist ja gut zu wissen, dass der Pulverer ganz nah bei mir ist
> 
> ...



Du bekommst demnächst ein großes Paket von mir....


----------



## Rommos (19. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Du bekommst demnächst ein großes Paket von mir....



"Ganz nah" ist relativ, im Vergleich zu Potsdam jedenfalls


----------



## cluso (19. Mai 2014)

So den thread auch durchgearbeitet...

Feines Rad, viel spass und viele kilometer damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. Mai 2014)

genau Lupus berichte mal wie die Feineinstellung vom bike war und wie das Fahren nun für dich ist (wenn du Zeit haben solltest)

dankeschön und gruss


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Mai 2014)

War heute ein bisschen die Uphill-Tauglichkeit testen


----------



## retorix (21. Mai 2014)

Sieht ja aus wie früher mit Fuji Filmen fotografiert - grünstichig  

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2014)

Hatte nur 'ne jaaanz einfache Kamera mit 

Heute hat das Rad übrigens Gesellschaft von seinesgleichen bekommen:


----------



## Rommos (25. Mai 2014)

wow - höchste, anzunehmende Dichte an Big Forest Bikes


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2014)

Ach Mist, Doppelpost...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2014)

Wen's interessiert: Robert war letztens bei mir, um noch ein paar gescheite Fotos von meinem Rad für seine Webseite zu machen. Darauf sieht man auch ganz gut, dass die Griffe nicht sonderlich lange hellgrün bleiben  Sonst gefallen mir die Bilder ausgesprochen gut.

Hier entlang...

Und vielleicht noch eine Frage an die Lefty-Spezialisten (ggf. @nopain-nogain!?): Bis vor Kurzem erschien mir die Gabel sehr weich, auch bei 10 bar Druck. Letztens wollte ich, da ich nicht wusste, wann sowas bei der Gabel zuletzt gemacht wurde, ein Reset durchführen. Das musste ich jedoch nach abgeschraubter Kappe (die ganz oben) abbrechen, da ich den Lockout-Hebel nicht abbekommen habe. Passt da tatsächlich ein Inbus-Schlüssel hinein? Selbst mein kleinster (passt bspw. in die Hebelweitenverstellmadenschraube [Schönes Wort!) des XTR-Bremshebels) war noch zu groß. Außerdem, um den Bogen zur Einleitung dieses Absatzes zu bekommen, fühlt sie sich bei gleichen Druck, den ich für den Vorgang selbstverständlich abgelassen hatte, deutlich härter an. Komisch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2014)

ja, da passt ein Imbus rein. aber ein seeehr kleiner. Muss mal schauen, welcher das war. Aber sicher kleiner als der der Hebelweiteneinstellung.
Hast du eine Soloair? Dann hast du fix ~2cm pluschen Negativfederweg. Mit kommt die Lefty auch immer sehr weich vor, wenn ich von der Fox umsteige, aber am Epic fahre ich bergauf immer Gelockt (~1,5cm sehr stark gedaempften Federweg) und bergab ist es dann eine Waffe!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2014)

eine sehr kleine waffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juni 2014)

Bergab natuerlich auf und 10cm Federweg du Korinthenkac***


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2014)

Der Inbus hat 1,5 mm, habe gerade nachgeschaut. Sowas habe ich (noch) nicht.
Wie gesagt, ich bin verwundert, dass sie auf einmal bei gleichem Druck härter ist/härter erscheint.


----------



## InoX (3. Juni 2014)

Muss mal gucken. Ich glaube ich habe sowas rumliegen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2014)

Werde heute nach der Arbeit mal im Baumarkt vorbeischauen. Bis zum Wochenende will ich nicht warten.
Sowohl Bremse als auch Gabel gehen mir momentan auf die Nerven. Erst hat die Vorderradbremse gestern gequietscht wie nichts Gutes und kaum gebremst, dann hat sie gut funktioniert, wobei der Druckpunkt aber viel zu weit vom Lenker entfernt war und dann hat die Leistung wieder nachgelassen. Und dann stand abends ein bisschen Öl zwischen Leitung und Anschluss am Bremssattel. Was ist da nur los? Ich werde den Fall mal bis zum Wochenende beobachten.


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2014)

fraglich ob beobachten reicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2014)

Heute erstmal fahren und schauen, ob sich die Kiste immer noch so bockig anstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retorix (4. Juni 2014)

Du hast das Luftvolumen der Lefty vermutlich nicht angepasst. Besorge dir einen 24er Gabelschlüssel und den Satz Reducer (Fahrrad Kohl).
Bike umdrehen, Luft ablassen, Endkappe weg schrauben und Reducer aufstocken. 
Ich habe bei meiner Lefty MAX insgesamt 6 cm mit Reducern aufgefüllt und habe nun mit nur 70 psi sahniges Ansprechen bei schöner Endprogression. 

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2014)

Okay, danke für den Tipp. Wusste nicht, dass außer dieser Federwegsbegrenzung noch was gemacht werden muss. Ich muss die ganzen Probleme innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen mal in den Griff bekommen, damit ich das Rad beim Heavy24 auch wirklich benutzen kann


----------



## retorix (4. Juni 2014)

toni_galama schrieb:


> Du hast das Luftvolumen der Lefty vermutlich nicht angepasst. Besorge dir einen 24er Gabelschlüssel und den Satz Reducer (Fahrrad Kohl).
> Bike umdrehen, Luft ablassen, Endkappe weg schrauben und Reducer aufstocken.
> Ich habe bei meiner Lefty MAX insgesamt 6 cm mit Reducern aufgefüllt und habe nun mit nur 70 psi sahniges Ansprechen bei schöner Endprogression.
> 
> Via Tapatalk.




Via Tapatalk.


----------



## retorix (4. Juni 2014)

Sorry, versehentlich gepostet. 

Via Tapatalk.


----------



## Silberrücken (4. Juni 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Werde heute nach der Arbeit mal im Baumarkt vorbeischauen. Bis zum Wochenende will ich nicht warten.
> Sowohl Bremse als auch Gabel gehen mir momentan auf die Nerven. Erst hat die Vorderradbremse gestern gequietscht wie nichts Gutes und kaum gebremst, dann hat sie gut funktioniert, wobei der Druckpunkt aber viel zu weit vom Lenker entfernt war und dann hat die Leistung wieder nachgelassen. Und dann stand abends ein bisschen Öl zwischen Leitung und Anschluss am Bremssattel. Was ist da nur los? Ich werde den Fall mal bis zum Wochenende beobachten.



Gleiches Problem bei gleicher Bremse hatte ich wie viele andere auch; vorne wie später auch hinten. Wirst sie wohl tauschen müssen- das Problem ist Shimano/Lange und Co. bestens bekannt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juni 2014)

Das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Ich hätte vermutet, dass zumindest der Ölaustritt mit dem Tausch der Leitung gegessen wäre. Da ich aber eh noch Garantie habe, werde ich sie einschicken. Dummerweise ist gerade die Vorderradbremse das Exemplar, das ich bei Canyon gekauft habe. Da kann ich also schonmal damit rechnen, ein halbes Jahr wieder Hope Mono Mini zu fahren


----------



## mete (4. Juni 2014)

Das Problem hatte ich auch, die Fittings sind undicht. Da hilft nur Leitungstausch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2014)

Jetzt muss ich abwägen: ärgere ich mich mit Canyon herum oder beiße ich in den sauren Apfel und kaufe eine neue Leitung? In spätestens 2 Wochen müsste die Bremse wieder laufen oder ich muss halt die alte fahren. Dann kann ich aber nur vorn wechseln, da ich für die Hope keinen Matchmaker habe. Ach ja, die standardmäßig verbauten XTR-Beläge sind scheinbar wahnsinnig haltbar - vorn sehen sie schon nicht mehr so gut aus. Und das nach weniger als 1000 km. Da erinnere ich mich an den Test der 960er XTR in der Bike. Da waren die Beläge schon nach wenigen Abfahrten heruntergebremst.

Edit: Habe mal kurzerhand selbst 'ne Leitung bestellt. Den Rest habe ich ja zum Glück. Dann kann ich die Bremse am WE ggf. schon wieder fit machen.


----------



## F4B1 (5. Juni 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja, die standardmäßig verbauten XTR-Beläge sind scheinbar wahnsinnig haltbar - vorn sehen sie schon nicht mehr so gut aus. Und das nach weniger als 1000 km. Da erinnere ich mich an den Test der 960er XTR in der Bike. Da waren die Beläge schon nach wenigen Abfahrten heruntergebremst.


Resin, oder?
Ja, die verschleißen sehr schnell. Dafür sind sie bei Nässe imo sehr gutmütig. Verzögern halt recht schnell und nicht erst nach zwei oder drei Radumdrehungen plötzlich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2014)

Das Rad hat jetzt seine Feuertaufe (Heavy24) überstanden.
















*© Mike Hillebrand 2014 (nur das letzte Bild)*

Es lief technisch ziemlich gut und das Rad läuft richtig gut. Mit der Platzierung (4. Platz bei den [67] Herren-4ern) bin ich/sind wir auch sehr zufrieden. Jetzt muss ich die Kiste nur noch putzen...



F4B1 schrieb:


> Resin, oder?
> Ja, die verschleißen sehr schnell. Dafür sind sie bei Nässe imo sehr gutmütig. Verzögern halt recht schnell und nicht erst nach zwei oder drei Radumdrehungen plötzlich.



Welche das jetzt sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber ganz runter sind sie immer noch nicht 

P.S.: Die Hälfte der Räder wurde unserem Teamnamen übrigens gerecht:





P.P.S.: Das Rad nochmal in Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (3. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Welche das jetzt sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber ganz runter sind sie immer noch nicht


Ist auch nicht so, dass man sie wöchentlich tauschen muss. Selbst bei meinen 100kg und vielen schlecht einsehbaren, steilen Trails halten die Beläge ihre 800-1000km. Nur Wunder darf man von der Haltbarkeit eben nicht erwarten, die Stärken liegen ganz klar wo anders. Sie sind halt sehr weich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2014)

Das stimmt. Ordentlich bremsen tun sie nämlich.

Gestern habe ich das Big Forest übrigens mal außerhalb heimischer Gefilde bewegt:









38 Zähne vorn und 36 hinten war übrigens recht knapp, muss ich sagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juli 2014)

Morgen!
Dachte ich mir, als ich die Bilder gesehen hab


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2014)

Das letzte Mal bin ich da mit dem 32er Blatt auf dem 26er herumgekurbelt. Ist doch schon ein Unterschied.
Also es ging, aber für meine Knie ist das sicherlich nicht förderlich. Vorn größer oder hinten kleiner darf es für mich dort definitiv nicht sein.
Das nächste Blatt hat definitiv 36 Zähne. Das ist dann zumindest ein bisschen bergtauglicher


----------



## pirat00 (17. Juli 2014)

Bist du vom Stausee aus die Panzerplatten hochgefahren oder einen anderen Weg?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juli 2014)

Zum Glück nicht (die hatte ich ein Stück lang bergab).
Das war so eine Forstautobahn, die im Prinzip (leider) der denkbar direkteste Weg war. Der GPS-Track war offensichtlich sehr dürftig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2014)

Ärger im Paradies! Da das Hinterrad Geräusche macht (ich hatte erst gehofft, dass das von der im Harz verlorenen Kettenblattschraube kommt) und die Gabel nicht so perfekt funktioniert, wie sie sollte, werde ich beides mal einschicken. Die Gelegenheit habe ih gleich mal genutzt und eine gerade erstandene Starrgabel eingebaut. Da ich in 27,5 " kein nicht-Lefty-Vorderrad habe, musste ich meinen 26-Zoll-LRS reanimieren.





Leider nur ein lausiges Foto in der Küche, da ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt heute keine Kamera dabei hatte. Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es macht Spaß. Federgabel liegt mir aber mehr  Dank des hohen Gewichts der Gabel liegt das Rad auch in der Konfiguration bei 9,5 kg.
Ach ja, leider ist das Tretlager bei den kleineren Laufrädern etwas tief. Und die Reifen (2.0er RaceKings) sind echt schmal...

Edit: Bilder von draußen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. September 2014)

Triple-Post!

Die Lefty und der 650B-Laufradsatz sind schon längst wieder im Rad (bei der Lefty war ein Federchen in der Solo-Air-Einnheit gebrochen; die Reparatur war zum Glück sehr günstig und ging schnell; beim HR wurde der Freilauf getauscht und für das Vorderrad gab es eine Unterlegscheibe für die Nabe).
Vor Kurzem habe ich mir außerdem noch einen DT Swiss RWS der ersten Serie für das Hinterrad gegönnt:




*Rot passt vll. nicht ganz optimal, ist aber nur ein kleiner Farbtupfer.*

Außerdem gab es eine neue Kurbel:





Eine Race Face Turbine Cinch. Auf der Suche nach einer neuen, farblich passenderen Kurbel, die nicht so altbacken aussieht wie die FRM, bin ich zufällig auf die neue Turbine gestoßen und alle Alternativen (e13 XCX, "alte" Turbine, Middleburn RS8) gerieten auf einen Schlag in Vergessenheit 

Dazu gab's dann auch noch ein passendes 36er Kettenblatt:




*Gibt's auch in grün. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal...*

Sehr löblich, dass dafür nicht wieder eine neue Werkzeugaufnahme erfunden wurde wie bei der S-Works-Kurbel von Specialized - bei Race Face benötigt man lediglich das gleiche Werkzeug wie zum Befestigen der Kassette und Centerlock-Bremsscheiben.

Zusammen sieht es dann so aus:





Da die Kurbel nun aber eine Achse mit 30 mm Durchmesser hat, musste ein neues Lager her (das FRM hat 25 mm und Shimano 24 mm). 30 mm und BSA gibt es leider noch nicht so häufig. Und da ist, im Gegensatz zur Kurbel, wieder ein neues Werkzeug fällig  Zum Glück gibt's von Rotor Lager (BSA 30 Stahl) und Werkzeug zum annehmbaren Preis zusammen. Nur leider waren nicht einmal Distanzscheiben (die bei der Kurbel in rauen Mengen erforderlich sind und zum Glück noch vorhanden waren) dabei...





Mal schauen, wie es mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht.
Verbaut sieht der Kram so aus:




*Im Gegensatz zum Rest wurden die Gewinde und sonstige Kontaktstellen vor der Montage natürlich gereinigt und ggf. gefettet.*

Und noch einmal in der Totalen (Keller, wegen Wetter):




*Bei zwei Zähnen weniger am Kettenblatt hatte ich erwartet, dass man die Kette stärker kürzen kann - ist leider ein µ zu kurz geworden.*

Passt! Macht dann insgesamt 10,15 kg.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2014)

Sehr stimmig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (14. September 2014)

mich hat die alte kurbel garnicht gestört, aber mit der neuen siehts wirklich nochmal viel besser aus


----------



## onkel_doc (14. September 2014)

Passt viel besser... gefällt mir richtig gut...


----------



## dor michü (14. September 2014)

So gefällts auch mir langsam^^ 

Hast du mal eine Typbezeichnung vom Lager?

Micha


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. September 2014)

Ist das hier.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. September 2014)

So, nachdem ich nun schon einige tage knarzgeräusche im tretlagerbereich habe, habe ich nun auch dieses tratlager mit dem schlüssel geordert.

guter preis finde ich...

mal schaun...


----------



## ice_bear (16. September 2014)

Boah, die Kurbel is ja mal echt der Hammer 
Alternativ zum Rotor Innenlager gibt es auch von Race Face ein BSA Innenlager für 30mm Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. September 2014)

Das von Race Face hab ich im Moment. Race Face ist aber bekannt für nicht immer gute Tretlager...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2014)

Genau das wurde mir auch gesagt und deswegen habe ich mich für Rotor entschieden. e13 müsste auch welche für 30 mm haben.


----------



## maddda (16. September 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das von Race Face hab ich im Moment. Race Face ist aber bekannt für nicht immer gute Tretlager...


kann ich nicht bestätigen. laufen viel besser als Shimano


----------



## onkel_doc (17. September 2014)

Mein ja nicht generell...nur ab und an gibts faule Eier bei Race Race


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2014)

Moin.

Meine RaceFace Lager von der Atlas am Fatty waren auch schnell breit..


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2014)

Fast 10 Tage nach der Montage bin ich nun gestern das erste Mal in der oben abgebildeten Konfiguration gefahren. Ist durch das Zahnprofil etwas lauter, stört aber natürlich nicht im Geringsten. Kettenabwürfe gab es auch keine. Man merkt halt, dass es sich anders schaltet, wenn die Dämpfung im Schaltwerk aktiv ist.
Was kommt als Nächstes? Im Oktober möchte ich mir ein (unspektakuläres) Vorderrad bauen lassen, das ich auch in "normalen" Gabeln fahren kann, da ich nach dem letzten Wettkampf in diesem Jahr bzw. einem etwaigen Bike-Urlaub erst einmal die Starrgabel einbauen möchte. Das hat mir beim letzten Mal Spaß gemacht und ich möchte es mal unter besseren Bedingungen (= für den Rahmen passende Laufradgröße) probieren. Nur stellt sich nun die Frage: Lasse ich die Gabel schwarz oder lasse ich sie lackieren? Rahmenfarbe wäre natürlich nett. Das wäre bei Maxx kein Problem, denke ich. Die haben schließlich auch den Rahmen gepulvert. Oder aber eine Komplementärfarbe oder dergleichen...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. September 2014)

schwarz,


----------



## EinsRakete (24. September 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Fast 10 Tage nach der Montage bin ich nun gestern das erste Mal in der oben abgebildeten Konfiguration gefahren. Ist durch das Zahnprofil etwas lauter, stört aber natürlich nicht im Geringsten. Kettenabwürfe gab es auch keine. Man merkt halt, dass es sich anders schaltet, wenn die Dämpfung im Schaltwerk aktiv ist.
> Was kommt als Nächstes? Im Oktober möchte ich mir ein (unspektakuläres) Vorderrad bauen lassen, das ich auch in "normalen" Gabeln fahren kann, da ich nach dem letzten Wettkampf in diesem Jahr bzw. einem etwaigen Bike-Urlaub erst einmal die Starrgabel einbauen möchte. Das hat mir beim letzten Mal Spaß gemacht und ich möchte es mal unter besseren Bedingungen (= für den Rahmen passende Laufradgröße) probieren. Nur stellt sich nun die Frage: Lasse ich die Gabel schwarz oder lasse ich sie lackieren? Rahmenfarbe wäre natürlich nett. Das wäre bei Maxx kein Problem, denke ich. Die haben schließlich auch den Rahmen gepulvert. Oder aber eine Komplementärfarbe oder dergleichen...




Greif die Logofarben vom Rahmen auf.


----------



## InoX (24. September 2014)

Ich würde sie auch schwarz lassen. Das gefällt mir an dem Rad ganz gut.


@EinsRakete: blau? Schwarz ist auch im Logo. Er kann sich aber sicherlich auch einen Satz Aufkleber von Robert geben lassen.


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2014)

Nimmst du die schon verbaute Stahlgabel oder soll was carboniges rein?
Ich würde in Rahmenfarbe mit BFF Logo / Banderole was machen, das vielleicht nur auf einem Gabelerohr.
Carbon evt. nur teilweise, also aussen.

Gruß Roman (grad im Anflug auf Potsdam...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. September 2014)

Rad dabei? Vielleicht kann man ja mal eine gemeinsame Runde am We drehen.


----------



## EinsRakete (24. September 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Ich würde sie auch schwarz lassen. Das gefällt mir an dem Rad ganz gut.
> 
> 
> @EinsRakete: blau? Schwarz ist auch im Logo. Er kann sich aber sicherlich auch einen Satz Aufkleber von Robert geben lassen.



Viel weiß, passt auch zumSattel!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. September 2014)

Genau, im Logo sind Blau, Schwarz und natürlich Weiß zu finden. Blau und Weiß schließe ich definitiv aus. Die Idee mit den Big-Forest-Dekoren finde ich nicht schlecht. Vielleicht schreibe ich Robert mal an.
Schwarz wäre halt einfach - da muss ich ja nix machen 



Rommos schrieb:


> Nimmst du die schon verbaute Stahlgabel oder soll was carboniges rein?



Die Stahlgabel kommt rein. Ist sackschwer (> 1,3 kg, und das mit ziemlich kurzem Schaft), sieht aber meines Erachtens gut aus und passt hervorragend.
Was hast du in Potsdam vor, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Rad dabei? Vielleicht kann man ja mal eine gemeinsame Runde am We drehen.



Hab ich, aber Samstag geht's schon zurück. Kurzbesuch bei Verwandschaft, BFF und etwas durch Potsdam streunen


----------



## Cubinator (2. Oktober 2014)

@lupus_bhg Wollte mal fragen wie du mit dem Funworks LRS zufrieden bist? Gibts irgendwelche Probleme?
Bin am überlegen mir diesen auch für mein 650b XC-Bike zu kaufen, weshal mich deine Meinung interessieren würde! 
MfG Yannic


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2014)

Cubinator schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg Wollte mal fragen wie du mit dem Funworks LRS zufrieden bist? Gibts irgendwelche Probleme?
> Bin am überlegen mir diesen auch für mein 650b XC-Bike zu kaufen, weshal mich deine Meinung interessieren würde!
> MfG Yannic



Hundertprozentig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Dsa liegt aber vor allem an den Naben. Der Freilauf der Hinterradnabe war nach recht kurzer Zeit defekt und die Lefty-Nabe macht Qietschgeräusche. Außerdem sind die Laufräder wohl nicht ganz mittig eingespeicht... Also alles in allem würde ich den LRS nicht empfehlen. Er funktioniert und ist nicht schwer, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Cubinator (3. Oktober 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hundertprozentig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Dsa liegt aber vor allem an den Naben. Der Freilauf der Hinterradnabe war nach recht kurzer Zeit defekt und die Lefty-Nabe macht Qietschgeräusche. Außerdem sind die Laufräder wohl nicht ganz mittig eingespeicht... Also alles in allem würde ich den LRS nicht empfehlen. Er funktioniert und ist nicht schwer, mehr auch nicht.



Okay vielen Dank für deine ehrliche Meinung! Werde mich dann wohl nach was anderem umsehen! Vielleicht ist ja die Atmosphere SL in Kombination mit ner 240 s Nabe ne Alternative!  
MfG yannic


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Oktober 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich nun schon einige tage knarzgeräusche im tretlagerbereich habe, habe ich nun auch dieses tratlager mit dem schlüssel geordert.
> 
> guter preis finde ich...
> 
> mal schaun...


Wo hattest du denn geordert, Jens?


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Oktober 2014)

Bike components...fand ich guter Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2014)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Okay vielen Dank für deine ehrliche Meinung! Werde mich dann wohl nach was anderem umsehen! Vielleicht ist ja die Atmosphere SL in Kombination mit ner 240 s Nabe ne Alternative!



Wobei die 240s natürlich deutlich teurer ist. Ich wollte übrigens nicht darauf hinaus, dass die Naben unbedingt schlecht sein müssen (mein nächstes Vorderrad wird voraussichtlich auch wieder eine Novatec-Nabe haben). Ich würde in Zukunft nur eher auf Actionsports verzichten. Eben weil mindestens eines der Räder nicht genau mittig eingespeicht wurde.
Oder bekommt man die Funworks-Teile (unter diesem Namen) auch woanders? Dann könnte ich dich natürlich missverstanden haben 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bike components...fand ich guter Preis...



Dort habe ich auch bestellt. Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob man bei diesem Innenlager immer das Werkzeug dazubekommt. Von daher war der Preis auf jeden Fall in Ordnung - wenn es denn hält. Dass keine Spacer im Lieferumfang waren, hat mich etwas gestört, da die Gesamtbreite für die Turbine sehr genau eingestellt werden musste. Aber ich hatte zum Glück noch genug in der Werkzeugkiste. Bisher läuft das Ganze auch seit gut 500 km denkbar unauffällig.


----------



## Cubinator (7. Oktober 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wobei die 240s natürlich deutlich teurer ist. Ich wollte übrigens nicht darauf hinaus, dass die Naben unbedingt schlecht sein müssen (mein nächstes Vorderrad wird voraussichtlich auch wieder eine Novatec-Nabe haben). Ich würde in Zukunft nur eher auf Actionsports verzichten. Eben weil mindestens eines der Räder nicht genau mittig eingespeicht wurde.
> Oder bekommt man die Funworks-Teile (unter diesem Namen) auch woanders? Dann könnte ich dich natürlich missverstanden haben



Ne war auch bei actionsports. Leider! 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Oktober 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wobei die 240s natürlich deutlich teurer ist. Ich wollte übrigens nicht darauf hinaus, dass die Naben unbedingt schlecht sein müssen (mein nächstes Vorderrad wird voraussichtlich auch wieder eine Novatec-Nabe haben). Ich würde in Zukunft nur eher auf Actionsports verzichten. Eben weil mindestens eines der Räder nicht genau mittig eingespeicht wurde.
> *Oder bekommt man die Funworks-Teile (unter diesem Namen) auch woanders? Dann könnte ich dich natürlich missverstanden haben *



http://laufraddesign.de/

Dort habe ich meinen 240S/CX-Ray/Atmosphere SL - LRS her.

NUR EINE VERMUTUNG:

Ich glaube (!?) dort lässt auch AS einspeichen. Glaube!  Es sind einfach zuviele Gemeinsamkeiten.
Aber, wenn ich als Auftraggeber (nehmen wir mal z.B. AS) nur den Klickerbetrag von XX € für einen Aufbau zahlen möchte und die Finanzschraube fest anziehe, entspricht auch die Qualität dem engen Rahmen.

Mein privat georderter LRS bei Laufraddesign ist absolut top. Kann Zufall sein, muss aber nicht..
Meine ganzen zig LRS von AS waren mit meinem jetzigen Wissen und Knowhow eher schlecht oder weniger toll aufgebaut.
Wenn ich Speichenrisse hatte, dann an diesen LRS. 
Mit dem Tensio hat man erstmal gesehen, dass der LRS zwar rund läuft, aber das Speichengerüst nicht homogen gespannt war.
Die zu weichen Speichen haben dann wie eine Büroklammer auf Wechselbelastung reagiert....


----------



## Slow (7. Oktober 2014)

Bike-Discount verkauft ja auch Fun Works.
Könnte man mal nachfragen woher die die Räder beziehen.

Aber hättest du den Laufradsatz nicht reklamieren können? 
Ich meine selbst wenn es dir jetzt erst auffällt ist es ja eindeutig ein Fehler beim Aufbauen gewesen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das habe ich vor. Aber erstmal brauche ich ein Vorderrad, sonst wird's nix mit dem Fahren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2014)

So, habe mir das Rotor-Lager auch mal auf Lager gelegt. 
Mal sehen was ich "drumherum" baue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß damit! Für welches Rad willst du denn ein neues "Drumherum" (oder nimmst du das Innenlager als Basis und baust ein ganzes Rad auf der Grundlage auf? )?

Mein VR habe ich am Montag zu Actionsports geschickt und es ist jetzt schon wieder auf dem Weg zu mir. Soll heute wohl geliefert werden. Hoffentlich in einem neuen Karton. Ich musste am Sonntagabend noch einen aus zwei Umzugskartons zusammenschustern. Eigentlich besteht das Gebilde zum größten Teil aus Paketband. Hätte ich mal bloß nicht den alten Crossride-Laufradsatz im Actionsports-Karton verschickt 

Momentan fährt das Rad ja wieder einmal starr...





und dabei bin ich letztens darauf gekommen, dass es ziemlich unsinnig wäre, gäbe es keinen Adapter, um ein Lefty-Vorderrad in einer Gabel mit "normalem" Schnellspanner fahren zu können. Und nach kurzer Recherche hat sich herausgestellt, dass meine Annahme richtig war - auch wenn es nur einen Anbieter solcher Adapter zu geben scheint: Vertical Engineering aus Spanien. Nicht ganz billig das Teil (das von mir konfigurierte VR [Novatech-Nabe, FRM XMD388] wäre nur ca. 40 € teurer gewesen), aber dann muss ich, gescheite Funktion vorausgesetzt, nicht die Bremsscheibe, Reifen etc. herumwechseln. Alles doppelt kaufen will ich nicht (momentan verlangt das Auto auch nach neuen Winterreifen und einer Inspektion + Reparatur) und mit der Tubeless-Milch artet das ja immer in eine Sauerei aus. Zudem hat man dann immer noch ein Laufrad "sinnlos" herumzustehen. Ach ja, ich nehme den Adapter auf Schnellspanner, da ich das Laufrad ja in der Surly Instigator fahren will und die keine Steckachse hat. Perspektivisch denke ich ja auch über eine neue Reba nach und die gibt's ja noch mit altmodischen Standards (durchgängig 1 1/8 ", QR).


----------



## InoX (6. November 2014)

Habe gerade überlegt ob man da nicht auch einen Adapter drehen kann aber der sieht doch etwas komplexer aus.

Die Reba könntest du aber auch Tapered fahren. Die höhere untere Lagerschale würde dann die geringere Höhe der Reba im Vergleich zur Lefty ausgleichen. Dann hättest du keine Geometrieveränderung.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2014)

Dass ich sie auch mit konischem Schaft fahren kann, weiß ich - hast du mir ja schließlich vor dem Rahmenbau erklärt  Aber wenn man den konischen Schaft haben will, muss man von der Gabel auch gleich die 15-mm-Steckachsversion kaufen. Die unterscheiden sich dann auch im Preis (und wenn's nur 20 € sind). Aber was rede ich, das käme dann eh erst im neuen Jahr...
Zum Adapter: es soll auch Leute geben, die zum Fahren mit Schnellspanner die Zentrierachse für Lefty-Naben benutzen... Trotz der Aufschrift "NO RIDE"


----------



## InoX (6. November 2014)

Dass ich dir das erzählt hatte, weiß ich. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen dass es vielleicht doch ganz praktisch sein könnte eine tapered zu kaufen, weil die dann eine passendere Einbauhöhe hätte. An die Achse habe ich dabei gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## BENDERR (6. November 2014)

die reba gibts doch aber auch in tapered mit QR9, oder nicht?


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2014)

Kann sein. Habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Ist aber auch noch nicht so wichtig. Auch die Änderung der Einbauhöhe beim Wechsel wird mit oder ohne außenliegender Lagerschale nicht so dramatisch sein, denke ich. Das sind alles noch ungelegt Eier.


----------



## Rommos (6. November 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> die reba gibts doch aber auch in tapered mit QR9, oder nicht?



Richtig - siehe hier z.B. 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2014)

Ist aber für 29er...


----------



## Rommos (6. November 2014)

Aahh sorry, bist ja auf 27,5 unterwegs.

Gab es dort zumindest mal ...


----------



## Maitre-B (7. November 2014)

Im 2014er Bulls Copperhead 3 ist eine getaperte 27,5" Reba verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. November 2014)

Mit Schnellspanner?


----------



## Maitre-B (7. November 2014)

Jepp.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. November 2014)

Mit 100 mm FW?


----------



## Maitre-B (8. November 2014)

Nochmal jepp. Scheinbar auch im 15er 
http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-3/


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2014)

Du willst eine lefty durch eine reba ersetzen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2014)

Noch is nix entschieden, aber ja, vielleicht will ich das.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2014)

Du weist, wo du dich dann meldet! 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2014)

Wegen der verschiebbaren Brücken? Du weißt, was das Teil wiegt


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. November 2014)

Genau

Gesendet von meinem Xperia SP mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. November 2014)

Jut, merk' ich mir.


----------



## InoX (9. November 2014)

Vielleicht muss ich mich da dann auch mal einmischen. Wahrscheinlich wäre sie mir aber auch zu schwer.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2014)

So, der auf der letzten Seite erwähnte Adapter hat mich heute erreicht...





Leider hat Madame die Waage verschleppt  und ich war nach meiner heutigen Runde etwas ungeduldig, sodass ich den Adapter eingebaut habe, ohne ihn vorher gewogen zu haben. Hat auch erst gar nicht mal so gut geklapppt, da ich mich etwas dämlich angestellt habe, aber dann, aber dann... Hat's geklappt! Läuft.

So sieht dann der Vergleich vorher/nachher aus:





Das Tachokabel ist mittlerweile anders verlegt (auf der anderen Seite, entlang der Bremsleitung).

Ggf. mache ich morgen mal Bilder vom ganzen Rad in starr mit 650B. Sieht m. E. deutlich besser aus. Nicht ganz so klein


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2014)

So Fotos. Heute nach der Tour geschossen.













Liegt jetzt bei 9,65 kg.

So sieht der Adapter verbaut und in grandioser Qualität abgelichtet aus:


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus... aber erschreckend schwer


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2014)

Finde ich auch. Ist aber ganz leicht zu erklären:

Rahmen: 2060 g
Gabel: ca. 1300 g
Reifen: 690 g/Stück
Sattel: 220 g
Da ließe sich einiges einsparen. Fährt aber auch so ganz passabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (15. November 2014)

da muss ne carbon starrfork rein...


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2014)

Dann tausche ich meine Surly gegen deine DT Swiss


----------



## onkel_doc (15. November 2014)

Hab noch eine in 26" rumliegen... die kann ich dir günstig abgeben... halt mit 11/8 Schaft aber der ist genug lang...

Also zuschlagen los...


----------



## InoX (15. November 2014)

Ne Dtswiss in 26 Zoll?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2014)

Jetzt funkt Philipp dazwischen 
Da ich eh hauptsächlich mit Federgabel fahre, habe ich keinen Bedarf für eine andere Starrgabel. Aber danke für's Angebot! Die DT-Gabeln finde ich echt gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. November 2014)

jo ehemals Pace... in 26"...liegt nur noch rum...


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2014)

Work in progress!

Bekommen habe ich heute...




*Procraft ST1 mit -17 ° und 96 g*




*Ritchey Truegrips mit 38 g (ohne Stopfen)*

Das Ziel? Ich möchte meinen Vorbau lieber über der oberen Lefty-Brücke montieren und den Lenker genauso tief haben wie bisher. Wird dann die Tage montiert. Das Wetter lässt's zu


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2014)

anbauen und bilder posten


----------



## InoX (9. Dezember 2014)

die Griffe halten bestimmt von 12 bis mittags. Hab mit Ritchey Schaumstoff keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin gespannt wie es bei dir dann ist. Wusste gar nicht dass es die in grün gibt. Ist das deutlich dunkler als dein Rahmen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2014)

Wo gibts die in gruen? Was war das Problem mit Vorbau unter der oberen Bruecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. Dezember 2014)

gibts ganz normal auf bc. wusste ich auch noch nicht. Sind bei den schwarzen mit drin. andere Farben auch


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2014)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es die dort gibt. Hab' sie von Bike24. Wenn sie so lange halten wie die KCNC, ist es in Ordnung. Will sie halt mal probieren. Farbe sollte ziemlich gleich sein. Habe sie aber noch nicht rangehalten.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Was war das Problem mit Vorbau unter der oberen Bruecke?



Sieht halt bescheiden aus. Außerdem würde ich den Tacho gerne auf dem Vorbau montieren, was bisher nicht möglich ist. Und ich kann die untere Brücke ein Stück weiter nach oben schieben (durch den Vorbauwinkel), im schlimmsten Fall schlägt der Reifen nämlich an selbige an... Ist bisher 2-mal passiert.


----------



## mete (9. Dezember 2014)

Die WCS true grips halten ewig und sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Griffe, die man kaufen kann.


----------



## BENDERR (9. Dezember 2014)

wenn man sie nicht verstürzt schon.. hab mal ein neues paar auf der ersten tour damit so kaputt gemacht


----------



## InoX (9. Dezember 2014)

Das ist mit mit kcnc auch passiert..


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2014)

Das kann mit jedem Schaumstoffgriff passieren. Umso besser, wenn sie dann nicht einmal 10 € kosten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Dezember 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist das deutlich dunkler als dein Rahmen?






Noch Fragen?

Bin die Dinger gestern das erste Mal gefahren. Nicht sehr lange (< 2 h) und auch nicht im Gelände (Katerrunde ), aber sie fühlen sich tatsächlich sehr gut an. Wie eine Mischung aus KCNC EVA (Material) und ESI Racer's Edge (Konsistenz).
Heute werden sie dann mal > 4 h getestet...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2014)

Das sind doch einfach bunte wcs, oder?


----------



## BENDERR (14. Dezember 2014)

in der ergo version, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (15. Dezember 2014)

BENDERR schrieb:


> in der ergo version, ja.



Nee, das sind die normalen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2015)

So, es gibt wieder Updates. Ich habe eine ganze Weile gehadert und seit vergangenem Samstag habe ich nun eine Reba, die ich gestern verbaut habe. Es ist die Version mit 100 mm Federweg, QR9, durchgängig 1 1/8 " und natürlich für 27,5 ". Hier das am wenigsten grottige Bild (daher auch von der falschen Seite) - vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an mein Objektiv 







Aussehen tut's schonmal gut. Nun muss die Gabel auch noch so funktionieren. Wieso das Ganze? Ganz einfach weil ich keine Lust mehr auf die Bastellösung mit der Lefty hatte. Es war einfach nicht möglich, eine normale Lenkerhöhe hinzubekommen und gleichzeitig den Vorbau über die obere Brücke zu bekommen. Mit der Reba habe ich übrigens genau die gleiche Lenkerhöhe wie zuletzt mit der Lefty...


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2015)

Ich finde sehr gut dass du das Unterrohr farblich etwas dunkler gestaltet hast und so dem ganzen Rad eine etwas düsterere Note gegeben hast.

Gefällt mir sehr gut mit der Gabel. Der Chef von B.O.R. meinte gestern, dass sich an deinem Rad eine entsprechende Kurbel gut machen würde...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2015)

Was hat denn der BOR-Chef da zu melden? Höchstens, wenn er mir eine Kurbel stellt  Wie kommt er auf mein Rad?


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2015)

Kann ich dir am Freitag erzählen. Habe gestern eine Stunde mit ihm telefoniert.


----------



## Silberrücken (13. Januar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> genau die gleiche Lenkerhöhr


wie breit ist der Lenker jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> wie breit ist der Lenker jetzt?



620 mm, glaube ich. Bin am überlegen, mal den leichten und breiten MT Zoom auszuprobieren.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2015)

Hast mit Boris telephoniert??? Hoffe er hat sich gut verkauft...was er ja mit Kunden die von ihm Teile kaufen nie macht...

Ich hab nur negatives mit ihm erlebt...

Die neue Gabel übrigens sieht super aus...um Welten besser und komplett in Schwarz Top...


----------



## Crimson_ (13. Januar 2015)

Ach, mir hat er mal neue Felgen ohne "Lagerspuren" geschickt obwohl ich nur die reduzierten mit Spuren bestellt habe.

Kommt sehr gut die neue Gabel!


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2015)

War supernett und hat mir sehr geholfen. Kann nichts negatives berichten, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass manche mit seiner Art nicht klarkommen.


----------



## magas (13. Januar 2015)

viel besser mit der RS


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2015)

Freut mich, dass nicht nur mir die Gabel optisch besser gefällt. Der dicke Spacer über dem Vorbau, den man auf dem Bild nicht so gut sehen kann, kommt dann ab, wenn ich wirklich zufrieden bin. Bisher habe ich den Schaft um 8 cm gekürzt und 40 g gespart.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hast mit Boris telephoniert??? Hoffe er hat sich gut verkauft...was er ja mit Kunden die von ihm Teile kaufen nie macht...
> 
> Ich hab nur negatives mit ihm erlebt...



Solche Sachen hatte ich bisher auch nur gelesen. Mit seiner XMD333 bin ich aber zufrieden 
Bin mal gespannt, was Philipp da noch erzählt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2015)

Die komplett schwarze RS sieht ECHT gut aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2015)

Noch eine kleine Anekdote zur Gabellieferung:

Natürlich habe ich die Lieferung auf der DHL-Homepage verfolgt und gesehen, dass die Gabel am Donnerstag geliefert werden sollte. Als ich nach der Arbeit zu Hause war, habe ich gesehen, dass es einen fehlgeschlagenen Zustellversuch gab. In der Sendungsverfolgung stand, dass das Paket in die Filiale um die Ecke eingeliefert wurde (*nicht* wird). Ich habe etwas gewartet und bin dann um halb 6 hingegangen und wollte das Paket abholen. War noch nicht da, ich solle am nächsten Tag wiederkommen. Hätte in der Sendungsverfolgung nicht gestanden, dass die Einlieferung schon erfolgte, wäre ich auch gar nicht erst zu Post gelatscht. Freitag hatte ich keine Zeit und am Samstag habe ich das Paket abgeholt.
Gestern lag dann in der Post ein Abholschein und ich wunderte mich schon, was ich denn am Freitag von der Post abholen solle und warum so spät. Es war dann aber der Abholschein vom 4 Werktage zurückliegenden Zustellversuch  Hätten Packstationen doch bloß nicht so begrenzte Fachgrößen...


----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2015)

Boris ist Hersteller und nicht Händler. Er will dass sich die Kunden an den Händler wenden bei dem sie es auch gekauft haben. Finde ich voll verständlich und würde mich auch nerven. Dann kann man auch Direktvertrieb machen und deutlich mehr an seinen Teilen verdienen.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Januar 2015)

Hä??? Sorry aber nicht wenn er einen ausverkaufhandel betreibt auf seiner Homepage betreibt und man ihn anschreiben muss. 

So ne Antwort wie von ihm hab ich noch nie von einem bekommen der was verkaufen möchte...

Bei mir kommt nix mehr von Bor in den Stall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Januar 2015)

Dann ist es in dem Fall was anderes.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Januar 2015)

Wollte gerade sagen - mit eigenem kleinen Onlineshop gibts eben Endkundenkontakt. Aber ich hatte bisher gute Erfahrung mit ihm und das soll auch gar nicht hier rein


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2015)

genau...sorry möchte mich auch nicht über andere hier auslassen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2015)

Eben - BOR tut hier nix zur Sache, ist nicht am Rad verbaut 





Sonntag wird dann voraussichtlich endlich wieder gefahren


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2015)

Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut ,

hast du dir auch die Arbeit gemacht und nach dem Öl in der Gabel gesehen.... oft ist im Neuzustand keins oder zu wenig drin.

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Januar 2015)

Habe ich nicht. Ich vermute, dass da welches drin ist, da die Standrohre geschmiert sind und die Dämpfung funktioniert (und weil die Gabel so schwer ist)!? Kann ich aber bei Zeiten machen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Januar 2015)

Bei unserer Totem und Lyrik war so gut wie kein Schmieröl für die Gleitbuchsen in den Gabeln. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## cluso (16. Januar 2015)

Sehr schönes zeitloses Rad. So stell ich mir ein Hardtail vor.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Februar 2015)

Die Tage schraube ich dann mal was Breiteres an den Vorbau (is günstig und daher einen Versuch wert):





Hat 660 mm. Dazu gibt's dann erstmal nur schwarze Griffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. März 2015)

Moin,

wann kommen hier mal wieder neue Bilder rein? Ach gerne vom Crosserumbau...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. März 2015)

Wie es der Zufall wollte, hatte ich heute eigentlich vor, Bilder zu machen. Aber vorher muss es echt mal putzen. Ist seit dem Aufbau ja ehrlich gesagt noch nie passiert (vom Abfegen mit dem Handfeger einmal abgesehen). Analog dazu das ganze beim Crosser  Sehen halt beide nicht so toll aus momentan. Aber sie laufen halt.


----------



## InoX (7. März 2015)

Alles Andere wäre auch hochgradig unsympathisch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. März 2015)

Ein Bild für @Vegeta2205 




© 2015 André Hellmich

Bild ist vom letzten Sonntag.


----------



## holgersen (10. März 2015)

Genauso viele Berge wie hier in meiner Umgebung 

Wo ist das?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. März 2015)

Das war zum Glück nur ein Überbrückungsstück über ein Feld in Brandenburg. Ganz so flach wie dort ist es hier zum Glück nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oberhausen123 (16. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So, bin vorhin fertig geworden... Erstmal nur Bilder aus der Küche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aus wie ein Tannenwald ?! Super schickes Rad ! Wann ist der Adelsberger Bikem dieses Jahr denn ?


----------



## InoX (16. März 2015)

Am 3.10. wie immer?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Tannenwald ?!



Schön, dass es gefällt. Aber wieso sieht es aus wie ein Tannenwald?
Die zitierten Bilder sind übrigens höchst unaktuell


----------



## InoX (16. März 2015)

Weil Tannenwald auch nicht lötet... Oder so. Die hatten an einem ihrer Räder auch gebogene Sitzstreben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. März 2015)

Als Alleinstellungsmerkmal würde ich das jetzt aber nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

Der Ruf nach neuen Bildern wurde immer lauter, hatte sich doch so viel am Rad getan. Das da wäre, möchte man meinen?!

Aaalso, zunächst einmal habe ich den Lenker, einen 600 mm breiten, 118 g leichten New Ultimate XC Scandium gegen einen PRO Koryak mit 660 mm und 179 g getauscht. Damit einher ging auch der Umstieg auf andere Griffe. Die Ritchey habe ich zwar noch nicht lange in Benutzung, aber oder gerade deshalb wollte ich sie nicht vom alten Lenker herunterwürgen. Stattdessen habe ich schwarze Griffe montiert, die ebenfalls von Shimano ähhh PRO sind. Bild vom Lenker s. o.

Außerdem ist mir Anfang des Jahres ein Schaltauge gerissen. Ersatz ist fast nicht zu bekommen. Und wenn, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wie lange ein neues hält, denn schließlich wäre das genauso fragil (das alte ist mir beim Schalten in der Stadt abgerissen; aufs Schaltwerk bin ich nie gefallen). Also habe ich (nachdem ich vom Rahmenbauer ein gebrauchtes bekommen habe) in einem entsprechenden Thema hier im Forum jemanden besorgt, der mir zwei neue, stabilere fräst.





Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Außerdem wollte ich die Continental RaceKings mal gegen etwas anderes tauschen. Und hab's dann auch gemacht. Die neuen Reifen sind Specialized Fast Trak Control 2Bliss in 2,2 " Breite.









Leider sind sie nur dicht*er*. Die Luft verlieren sie trotzdem zu schnell. Obwohl die Milch, vor allem durchs Fahren, ordentlich verteilt sein dürfte. Genug habe ich auch reingekippt und die Reifen sitzen auch anständig auf der Felge. Die Fahreigenschaften sind unauffällig.

Außerdem gab's noch einen Satz Crank Boots in Grün.





Die sind bei mir weniger zum Schutz als viel mehr für optische Zwecke da.

Und dann habe ich, wegen eines Hinweises von @Grize, heute noch den Vorbau entlabelt.









Wie man sieht, ist auch die Länge des Schafts an Rahmen und Vorbau angepasst und der Schaft mit einem Käppchen versehen worden. Jetzt dürfte die Gabel durch den wirklich kurzen Schaft einen deutlich verringerten Wiederverkaufswert haben 

Ach ja, und dann bin ich, um die eingangs erwähnten Bilder zu machen, noch einmal mit einem trockenen Lappen über den Rahmen gegangen und habe den gröbsten Dreck entfernt und ein paar Bilder gemacht:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2015)

Schön, auch wenn ich den Aufbau mit Lefty irgendwie "spezieller" fand.

Was war nochmal der Grund für den Gabeltausch?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

In erster Line der Fakt, dass es nichts als eine Bastellösung sein konnte. Das Steuerrohr ist zu kurz für die Lefty. Man kann die Brücken zwar verschieben, das aber auch nur in einem begrenzten Bereich. Dadurch konnte ich enweder Spacer zwischen den Rahmen und die obere Brücke packen (dann war jedoch der Lenker zu hoch) oder den Vorbau unter die obere Brücke (dann brauchte ich aufgrund der Schaftlänge, die ich bei einer Lefty ungern verringern wollte, noch Spacer über der Brücke). Ein ausreichend langes Steuerrohr und ein Flatforce bzw. ein ähnlicher Vorbau und die Sache hätte ganz anders ausgesehen - keine Spacer und angenehme Lenkerhöhe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2015)

Ah, jetzt, ja...  stimmt. Hatte es vergessen.

Wir lassen gerade ein Luchs schweißen und haben uns für ein Steuerrohr nach C'dalestandard entschieden. Ich bin gespannt..

Trotzdem, dein Frosch  gefällt mir!


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wir lassen gerade ein Luchs schweißen und haben uns für ein Steuerrohr nach C'dalestandard entschieden. Ich bin gespannt..



Najaaa, bzgl. der Länge hatte ich mich ja _eigentlich _auch dafür entschieden 
Was ich ja, wie ich am Beginn des Threads bereits schrieb, total geil gefunden hätte, wäre dieser Rahmen mit einer Fatty. Aber 650B-Reifen passen aber nunmal leider nicht in eine Fatty.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Trotzdem, dein Frosch  gefällt mir!



Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (19. März 2015)

Mal eine Frage zu dem "Käppchen": Hast du also keine Kralle drin? Wieso?

Die schwarze Reba kommt schon gut, aber Lefty war speziell, hättet ihr gleich in der Rahmenplanung berücksichtigen sollen...

Aber nichtsdestotrotz ein tolles Bike


----------



## mete (19. März 2015)

Wenn Du die Reifen nicht dicht bekommst, liegt das imho definitiv nicht an diesen. Vielleicht verlierst Du Luft durch die Felge oder am Ventil? Die Speci 2-Bliss Reifen hätte ich auch getrost vollkommen ohne Milch fahren können...


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Reifen nicht dicht bekommst, liegt das imho definitiv nicht an diesen. Vielleicht verlierst Du Luft durch die Felge oder am Ventil? Die Speci 2-Bliss Reifen hätte ich auch getrost vollkommen ohne Milch fahren können...



Stimmt, da wollte ich auch nochmal nachgucken. Danke für den Hinweis!



Rommos schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu dem "Käppchen": Hast du also keine Kralle drin? Wieso?



Weil ich solche Krallen zusammen mit Umwerfern für die schrecklichste Sache an Fahrrädern halte  Ich benutze einen Expander.



Rommos schrieb:


> Lefty war speziell, hättet ihr gleich in der Rahmenplanung berücksichtigen sollen...



Dazu liest du am besten noch einmal Beitrag #552, 1. Satz


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. März 2015)

Specci sind normal schon vom Milch daneben stellen dicht


----------



## InoX (19. März 2015)

Kannst du die Kappe mal von unten fotografieren? Würde gerne wissen wie die klemmt


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

Ist einfach zylindrisch mit ein paar Nuten. In eine der Nuten oder in mehrere kommen Gummiringe. Funktioniert, mehr nicht.


----------



## Rommos (19. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dazu liest du am besten noch einmal Beitrag #552, 1. Satz



Na ja, dann hättest du vielleicht das mit der Fatty und 27,5 abchecken sollen   

Und das mit der Kappe: Kralle oder Expander ist da jetzt mal nebensächlich, ich sehe keine Schraube oben, deswegen die Frage


----------



## mete (19. März 2015)

Bei Gebla kann man auch das Fatty-Innenleben auf eine Stahlgabel umbauen lassen, wird nur nicht sonderlich günstig sein .


----------



## maddda (19. März 2015)

UNd Kacke aussehen tuts auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Bei Gebla kann man auch das Fatty-Innenleben auf eine Stahlgabel umbauen lassen, wird nur nicht sonderlich günstig sein .



-->



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> War sagt, das es das nicht gibt???
> Oder glaubst du bendixen bekommt für Rohre nicht länger?
> 
> 
> ...



Und das sehe ich genau wie @maddda. Gabeln in Segmentbauweise finde ich schrecklich. Egal ob starr oder als Fatty.

Aber das ist eigentlich auch unerheblich. Ich kann ja bald wieder Fatty fahren und mit der Reba im Big Forest bin ich bisher zufrieden.



Rommos schrieb:


> Na ja, dann hättest du vielleicht das mit der Fatty und 27,5 abchecken sollen



Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen: die Steuerrohrlänge war bei meinen Spezifikationen gesetzt. Aber jemand anderes hat geschlafen und ein 100 mm langes Steuerrohr eingebaut. Auch mit Steuersatz kommt man so leider nicht auf die  ~130 mm, die (bei den verschiebbaren Brücken) nötig sind.
Oder was meintest du?



Rommos schrieb:


> Und das mit der Kappe: Kralle oder Expander ist da jetzt mal nebensächlich, ich sehe keine Schraube oben, deswegen die Frage



Den Expander habe ich nach dem Spannen herausgenommen und die Kappe reingesteckt. Wie diese im Schaft hält, steht ja oben. Die gehörte mal zu einem USE Ring-Go-Star, der ja auch dazu da war, den Einbau einer Kralle zu vermeiden.


----------



## Rommos (19. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen: die Steuerrohrlänge war bei meinen Spezifikationen gesetzt. Aber jemand anderes hat geschlafen und ein 100 mm langes Steuerrohr eingebaut. Auch mit Steuersatz kommt man so leider nicht auf die  ~130 mm, die (bei den verschiebbaren Brücken) nötig sind.
> Oder was meintest du?
> 
> 
> ...



Das erklärt alles, danke  Ist natürlich etwas ärgerlich, aber ihr habt das sicher geregelt 

Aber wie schon erwähnt, sieht gut aus mit Reba


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Kannst du die Kappe mal von unten fotografieren? Würde gerne wissen wie die klemmt



Ich habe da mal einen früheren Post herausgekramt...



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Kappe und die Schraube habe ich auf dem Bild und der Waage weggelassen, da ich nicht vorhabe, eine Kralle in den Schaft zu schlagen. Stattdessen werde ich einen Expander verwenden und diesen nach dem Festziehen entfernen. Damit ich nicht immer auf den Vorderreifen schauen muss, habe ich noch dieses Teil aus der Kiste gekramt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rommos schrieb:


> Das erklärt alles, danke  Ist natürlich etwas ärgerlich, aber ihr habt das sicher geregelt
> 
> Aber wie schon erwähnt, sieht gut aus mit Reba



Seid ihr schon fertig mit deinem Rahmen? Hab' das gerade nicht so auf dem Schirm. Ich habe dir in diesem Thema früher einmal geschrieben, dass du Robert *genau* sagen musst, was du haben möchtest. Und ja, das haben wir geregelt. Insgesamt, und das habe ich hier noch gar nicht gesagt, ein sehr tolles Rad, das viel Spaß macht und auf das man verhältnismäßig oft angesprochen wird.


----------



## Rommos (19. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon fertig mit deinem Rahmen? Hab' das gerade nicht so auf dem Schirm. Ich habe dir in diesem Thema früher einmal geschrieben, dass du Robert *genau* sagen musst, was du haben möchtest. Und ja, das haben wir geregelt. Insgesamt, und das habe ich hier noch gar nicht gesagt, ein sehr tolles Rad, das viel Spaß macht und auf das man verhältnismäßig oft angesprochen wird.



Ja, also das gemeinsame Bauen/Löten/Feilen usw. in Potsdam ist gemacht, aber jetzt mach ich die Feinarbeit daheim. Hab so viele Wünsche gehabt, war froh, dass wir das geschafft haben. Kannst hier verfolgen. Und deinen Rat hatte ich im Sinn, hat meinen Eindruck in der ganzen Vorbereitungs- und Planungsphase bestätigt 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## mete (19. März 2015)

maddda schrieb:


> UNd Kacke aussehen tuts auch noch



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Herr Blaschke das auch mit dickeren Rohren und in Unicrown-Design kann. Das ist wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger. Die beiden gezeigten Rahmen haben eben auch einen Segment-Hinterbau und daher schien es wohl naheliegend die Gabel auch so zu gestalten. Besser als Lefty oder Reba sieht es in jedem Fall aus .


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2015)

In der vergangenen Woche hat das Big Forest mal wieder so richtig Auslauf bekommen.
Durch einen Newsbeitrag in diesem Forum bin ich im letzten Jahr u. a. auf zwei Dinge aufmerksam geworden: den Stoneman Miriquidi und das Trailcenter Rabenberg. Da letzteres auf der Route des Stoneman liegt, wäre es ja doof, beides nicht zu kombinieren... Und so war es auch.
Den Stoneman, dessen Route über 9 der höchsten Gipfel des Erzgebirges führt, sind wir in zwei Tagen gefahren. Dabei waren die niedrigeren Berge ehrlich gesagt am fiesesten. Die Strecke verläuft größtenteils über Feld- und Wiesenwege, Straßen, Schotter und durch den Wald. Einige sehr schöne Singletrails waren auch dabei. Das Wetter ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig - es war nämlich ziemlich kalt und windig. Aber trocken war es immerhin. Am Ende standen gut 166 km mit ca. 4400 hm auf der Uhr.




















*Sichtlich fertig kurz vor dem Ende der ersten Etappe*

Im Trailcenter wollten wir eigentlich nur ganz entspannt ein paar Singletrails fahren und Spaß haben - Anstrengung hatten wir in den Tagen davor ja zur Genüge. Denkste - die Höhenmeter, die es bergab geht, wollen ja schließlich auch erst bzw. wieder erklommen werden (leider fast ausschließlich auf Forstautobahnen, die teils recht steil sind). Und so wurden es auch dank dreier verschiedener Trails 63 km und gut 1800 hm.




*Flickpause auf dem Trail „2 Mountains“*

Das Rad hat sich trotz fieser Wurzeln, kleiner Drops oder Steinfeldern super geschlagen. Die Kette ist auch ohne Führung immer auf dem Kettenblatt geblieben und der Reifen auch ohne Schlauch immer dicht - bei mir gab es keine Defekte oder sonstige Pannen.

Hier noch bewegte Impressionen. Mit Videoschnitt habe ich mich bisweilen nicht befasst, wie man sieht  ich hätte auch gerne mehr gefilmt (das Beste kam später...), aber das ging leider nicht, da die Karte fast voll und der Akku anfangs fast leer waren - das hätte ich vor dem Leihen überprüfen sollen...



Das dritte Video ist etwas groß - das lade ich evtl. später hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2015)

Zum Kürzen des Lefty-Schafts habe ich zu große Skrupel.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2015)

mit normaler gabel viel schöner als mit der lefty..


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2015)

Normale Gabel hat auch was... aber mit der Lefty ist es halt was besonderes... Aber gescheite Bilder sehen anders aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2015)

Die Reba steht warm und trocken und wird auch nicht verkauft  Ich hatte einfach mal wieder Lust, etwas umzubauen. Ich mag beide Gabeln. Optisch würde ich bei einem ausreichend langen Steuerrohr und dem Vorbau über der oberen Brücke die Lefty bevorzugen.

Und natürlich ist das Bild dürftig - ich wollte auch nur mal die Lenkerhöhen vergleichen.


----------



## herrundmeister (29. Juli 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Reba steht warm und trocken und wird auch nicht verkauft  Ich hatte einfach mal wieder Lust, etwas umzubauen. Ich mag beide Gabeln. Optisch würde ich bei einem ausreichend langen Steuerrohr und dem Vorbau über der oberen Brücke die Lefty bevorzugen.
> 
> Und natürlich ist das Bild dürftig - ich wollte auch nur mal die Lenkerhöhen vergleichen.



War der Rahmen nicht custom made? War die Lefty nicht geplant?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> War die Lefty nicht geplant?



Bei mir schon  Siehe Beitrag 562.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. August 2015)

Ein besseres Foto für @nopain-nogain 





Liegt jetzt wieder bei 10,45 kg.


----------



## Tobstar23 (1. August 2015)

Na da hab ich doch ein Ziel für mein Cannondale. So richtig knallt das Grün ja auch nicht..

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. August 2015)

Ist ja auch nur ein relativ helles Grün 
Gestern bin ich bei der Berliner Critical Mass mitgefahren und habe da einige richtig knallige Farben gesehen.

Beim SoBe-Caffeine fehlen die Aufkleber, wie sie auf den Optimos sind. Auch wenn ich bspw. absolut nicht auf Tribals stehe.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Geht doch


----------



## onkel_doc (6. August 2015)

lenkzentrale mit der gabel die oben ausschiesst find ich unschön...stahl mit lfty sieht sonst schon gut aus...


----------



## kreisbremser (6. August 2015)

die lefty sieht an dem schönen rahmen aus wie ein Holzbein. mit starrer gabel war es eindeutig schön, so siehts aus wie ein einholzbeiniger pirat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Er traut sich ahlt nicht den sack teueren LEfty Adapter richtig ab zu saegen 
Starrgabel sieht oft besser aus, aber die Lefty faehrt sich einfach besser


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2015)

Was würde das denn bringen? Ich hätte dann halt keinen Spacer mehr über der oberen Brücke. Ich denke auch eher, dass es um die dicke Lefty am dünnen Stahlrahmen und den über den Lenker ragenden Gabelholm geht (ist aber auch ein Vorbau mit -17 Grad verbaut). BTW war der Adapter für mich ja nicht teuer - die Gabel hat inkl. diesem Schaft und den Brücken < 300 € gekostet (kleiner Service war nötig). Würde ich den Schaft auf die für mich richtige Länge absägen, könnte man die Gabel in einem anderen Rahmen vermutlich nur noch mit einem Syntace Flatforce fahren... Das ist es mir nicht wert.
Fährt sich übrigens hervorragend


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. August 2015)

Wenn ich die Kombination fuer den Preis gefunden haette, haette ich keine Reba fuers Trainingsrad gekauft


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> mit starrer gabel war es eindeutig schön, so siehts aus wie ein einholzbeiniger pirat.



Starr habe ich anders gelöst


----------



## Affekopp (9. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> In der vergangenen Woche hat das Big Forest mal wieder so richtig Auslauf bekommen.
> Durch einen Newsbeitrag in diesem Forum bin ich im letzten Jahr u. a. auf zwei Dinge aufmerksam geworden: den Stoneman Miriquidi



@lupus_bhg
... vergangenes Jahr wollte ich fast zur gleichen Zeit auch den Stoneman abfahren. Habe es aber dann wegen der "Schaafskälte" gelassen. Bei den Bedingungen ging irgendwie die Motivation flöten und die eisigen Temperaturen zur Morgen- und Abendstunde waren auch zermürbend um einen wirklichen "gold" Versuch zu waagen (zum. als Amateur ).

Wirklich ein sehr schönes BigForest. Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu deinen Gabeln.

Kannst du für mich mal deine Vor-/Nachteile deiner Lefty und "normalen" Gabel darstellen? Welche Gabel steckt in groben Geläuf mehr weg? Und was bevorzugst du am Ende?

Thx.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg
> ... vergangenes Jahr wollte ich fast zur gleichen Zeit auch den Stoneman abfahren. Habe es aber dann wegen der "Schaafskälte" gelassen. Bei den Bedingungen ging irgendwie die Motivation flöten und die eisigen Temperaturen zur Morgen- und Abendstunde waren auch zermürbend um einen wirklichen "gold" Versuch zu waagen (zum. als Amateur ).
> 
> Wirklich ein sehr schönes BigForest. Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu deinen Gabeln.
> ...



Wie gesagt, bei uns war es vor allem in den höheren Lagen auch recht kalt, was besonders bergab/in durchgeschwitztem Zustand unangenehm war. Dafür hatten wir im Trailcenter Traumwetter.
Gold wäre für mich nichts, muss ich sagen. Ist zwar sicher machbar, wäre mir aber zu viel Stress.
Dieses Jahr möchte ich vielleicht noch einmal fahren. Diesmal aber nicht nur mit dem Trailcenter Rabenberg zum Abschluss, sondern auch Singltrek pod Smrkem und Trail Park Klínovec.

Aber zum Rad:

Freut mich, dass es dir gefällt.
Am Ende des Tages, wie es in einer unschönen Lehnübersetzung aus dem Englischen heißt, bevorzuge ich die Lefty. Das Losbrechmoment ist deutlich besser als das der Reba und sie ist m. E. auch schluckfreudiger. Bis auf das Gewicht war es das aber auch schon mit den Unterschieden, finde ich. Vieles macht halt auch die Optik. Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist aber auch, dass man bspw. mit Fahrrad Kohl einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner hat, was Reparaturen und Wartungen angeht. Das geht schnell und ist preiswert. Klar können viel mehr Händler mit Rock Shox umgehen, das schlägt sich aber leider auch meist nicht in den vorher genannten Punkten nieder 

Die Nachteile sind für mich die IS-Bremsaufnahme und das Lösen des Bremssattels beim Ausbau des Vorderrads, die Mindestlänge des Steuerrohrs und bei meiner auch das Gewicht, das maßgeblich vom Project321-Adapter beeinflusst wird. Außerdem kann ich Sprüche á la „Hey, da fehlt ja die Hälfte!“ echt nicht mehr hören.
Trotzdem wird es bei mir dieses Jahr wohl ein weiteres Rad mit Lefty geben. Allerdings mit 60 mm weniger Federweg 

Interessant übrigens, dass du diesem Thread gerade heute wieder neues Leben einhauchst - das hatte ich nämlich auch vor. Ich war gestern in der Werkstatt von Big Forest Frameworks...



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Starr habe ich anders gelöst



Hui, und das gibt's auch schon seit Längerem nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (9. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> (...) bevorzuge ich die Lefty. Das Losbrechmoment ist deutlich besser als das der Reba und sie ist m. E. auch schluckfreudiger. Bis auf das Gewicht war es das aber auch schon mit den Unterschieden, finde ich. Vieles macht halt auch die Optik. Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist aber auch, dass man bspw. mit Fahrrad Kohl einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner hat, was Reparaturen und Wartungen angeht. (...)



Nach einem Jahr German Answer, und einem kapitalen Crash inkl. Instandsetzung, bin ich seit geraumer Zeit mit einer Fox F32 100 Factory unterwegs. In der Fahrwerksklasse muss man bzgl. der Performance/Schluckfreudigkeit leider Kompromisse eingehen und die Performance meiner vorherigen, 8-Jahren alten Marzochi Marathon SL mit "nur" 80mm ist immer noch unerreicht.

Die Lefty schwebt mir auch schon ewig im Kopf rum, und sollte bereits nach der GA Kilo Platz in mein Agresti Platz finden. Jedoch wären hierzu Spacer erforderlich - für mich ein absolutes optisches NoGo.

Ein sehr kompetenten Cannondale Händler ist direkt um die Ecke und "88" ist auch nur 45 Min. entfernt.

Wegen der "Spacer" kommt die Lefty also nur für ein 29er Stahl-Folgeprojekt in Frage. Jedoch ist die neue Lefty 2.0 Hybrid auch kein Leichtgewicht mehr. Alternativ schwebt mir die Formula 33 (komplett schwarz) vor. Aber die Lefty ...

Ich würde sagen das ist ein mittelschwere Lebenskrise


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Februar 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Die Lefty schwebt mir auch schon ewig im Kopf rum, und bereits nach der GA Kilo Platz in mein Agresti Platz finden.


Wie sieht denn dein Agresti aus?


----------



## Affekopp (9. Februar 2016)




----------



## Affekopp (9. Februar 2016)

... wegen dem 29er Projekt wird es weichen müssen. Platz ist leider nicht unbeschränkt vorhanden, und ein Arsch passt halt nur auf einen Sattel. Meine "Stahl" Flotte wird nur erweitert wenn einer dafür geht. Das Stahl RR brauche ich einfach (wenn auch nur 2x im Jahr) und mein Enduro Stahl HT ist für Winter- und Trailtouren Einsatz einfach unerlässlich. Also Marathon gegen Marathon Bike.


----------



## Affekopp (9. Februar 2016)

@lupus_bhg 
... wie hast du den dein Steuerrohr (Spacer für Lefty?) realisiert - Detailphotos? 

Welche Kettenstrebenlänge hat dein 29er?


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Februar 2016)

Detailfotos habe ich jetzt keine zur Hand. Das ist allerdings eh ein Thema, dass ich nicht so gerne anschneide - gut, dass du das gemacht hast  Das Steuerrohr (44 mm, sodass sowohl ein gerader 1 1/8-Schaft mit integriertem Steuersatz als auch ein konischer Schaft mittels externer unterer Schale gefahren werden kann) sollte eigentlich 120 mm haben, da die alte Lefty mindestens 127 mm (Steuerrohr + Steuersatz) benötigt. Es hat aber leider nur 100 mm, sodass es ohne „Workaround“ nicht geklappt hat. Spacer unter der oberen Brücke gehen nicht, da die Front dann echt zu hoch ist. Und es sieht halt bescheuert aus. Daher bin ich, fahre ich den Vorbau bei der Lefty unter der oberen Brücke:




*(Altes Foto)*
Diesmal wird es (hoffentlich) anders und es kann alles so montiert werden, wie es sich gehört. Aber das werden nicht alle Änderungen sein...

Die Kettenstreben sind 425 mm lang. Ist aber kein 29er, sondern ein 27,5er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (10. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt 

Ich muss mal schauen, was ich auf der BFS entdecke und meine Ideen  ggf. mit Robert bequatschen


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2016)

Bin gespannt was diesmal dabei rauskommt.   

Ich habe meins jetzt auch mal wieder zum Projekt gemacht und werde ein wenig den Umbau dokumentieren. Wird nicht viel aber bestimmt etwas.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2016)

Ein paar aktuelle Bilder... Damit das hier nicht einschläft


----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2016)

Auf Fotos wirkt es immer wie ein 29er


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Februar 2016)

Im Vergleich zu einem großen 29er vielleicht nicht


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2016)

Urlaubsbedingt geht's demnächst in die Berge. Nochmal möchte ich die Anstiege allerdings nicht mit dem 36er Blatt hochdrücken. Das größte Ritzel hat ja nur 36 Zähne. Also neues Kettenblatt... In der gewünschten Größe - 32 Zähne - natürlich nix in Schwarz sofort lieferbar. Weder von Race Face noch von AB, Woolftooth oder Garbaruk (zumal die gefühlt ja alle fast nur noch ovale Kettenbläter anbieten).




*Hab' ich im Keller natürlich direkt mal fallen gelassen...*




*Die Kontaktstellen hatte ich im Gegensatz zum Rest natürlich gereinigt *

Für den Vorbau gab's auch noch was Neues:





Edit: das 36er Blatt sieht trotz seiner Laufleistung noch verdammt gut aus. Kaum Verschleiß zu erkennen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2016)

Dit kleine Kettenblatt funzt...


----------



## MTK85 (18. März 2016)

Wo bistn da dunterwegs, italien? Sieht super aus!


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2016)

Si


----------



## InoX (18. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus dort. Ich glaube ich muss Frau und Kind verkaufen. Ich komme zu gar nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus dort. Ich glaube ich muss Frau und Kind verkaufen. Ich komme zu gar nichts mehr.



1. Sell GF and child
2. Quit job
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## InoX (18. März 2016)

Eigentlich keine schlechten Ansätze. Mein Job bringt aber Fahrradteile mit sich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2016)

Musstest du eine halbwegs ansehnliche Sattelstütze gegen das da eintauschen, um den Sattel zu bekommen? 
12 Nm sind ein Wort


----------



## InoX (18. März 2016)

Das war das einzige Rad wo ich den Sattel montieren konnte... 



Für die ISP brauche ich andere Schellen wegen der Streben. Muss ich erst bestellen. Oder ich hole mir doch den hässlichen Tune Aufsatz.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Für die ISP brauche ich andere Schellen wegen der Streben. Muss ich erst bestellen. Oder ich hole mir doch den hässlichen Tune Aufsatz.


Mach dir nix draus - der KommVor+ eines gewissen Herrren passt nicht auf das Krumme Stück  Tune in Perfektion.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2016)

Ich habe heute sehr, sehr kleine Bilder zugeschickt bekommen...


----------



## Affekopp (1. Mai 2016)

Ein neues Projekt und/oder ein Umbau? Details?


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2016)

Eine verbesserte Version des ersten Rahmens. Beim ersten stimmte ja das ein oder andere Detail nicht. Und bei der Teilezusammenstellung wird sich auch etwas ändern.


----------



## Affekopp (1. Mai 2016)

*hier Stand Mist*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (1. Mai 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich habe heute sehr, sehr kleine Bilder zugeschickt bekommen...


Kenn ich doch, die Räumlichkeiten


----------



## Affekopp (8. Mai 2016)

@lupus_bhg 

Was lässt du an den Sattelstreben ändern und Warum? 

Ich fand die alte Variante wirklich Top. Sah man nicht alle Tage.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg
> 
> Was lässt du an den Sattelstreben ändern und Warum?
> 
> Ich fand die alte Variante wirklich Top. Sah man nicht alle Tage.


Jetzt musste ich erst einmal überlegen, wie du das meinst 
Der Rahmen auf den Bildern ist *nicht* mein grüner Rahmen! Daran wird nichts mehr gemacht. Es ist ein anderer Rahmen in der Mache, der die Fehler des alten hoffentlich ausmerzt. Außerdem gibt's dann noch eine PM-Bremsaufnahme und Steckachse. Die Sitzstreben werden auch hier wieder gebogen sein


----------



## InoX (10. Mai 2016)

Klingt gut.


----------



## Affekopp (12. Mai 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> (...)Der Rahmen auf den Bildern ist *nicht* mein grüner Rahmen!(...)



... erklärt na klar alles


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juni 2016)

Sooo... Der Rahmen ist fertig und geht heute zum Pulverbeschichten. Grün wird es diesmal nicht 
Außerdem werde ich heute damit beginnen, die Teile vom alten Rahmen abzuschrauben und zu reinigen. Dann kann die Lefty zur Wartung geschickt werden und anschließend bekommt sie hoffentlich ein paar nette schwarze Titanschräubchen.
Leider wird das Rad nicht rechtzeitig (bzw. zu kurzfristig) fertig werden, um beim diesjährigen Heavy 24 zum Einsatz zu kommen.
Zumal ja noch einige Teile geordert werden wollen.

Aber zum Stoneman im Juli sollte es bereit sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2016)

Die ersten Teile für's Update sind gestern und heute bei mir bzw. eigentlich bei der Packstation eingetroffen.
Außerdem habe ich nun endlich die Lefty zur Wartung nach Altenberg geschickt. Passenderweise führt der Herr Kohl genau in dieser Woche keine Wartungen durch. Aber egal, es eilt ja nicht.
Die Gabel habe ich in einem Karton verschickt, der schon älter ist als viele Leute in diesem Forum. Demensprechend klebt an den Enden auch jeweils eine dicke Schicht Packband. Die Postangestellte empfahl mir heute, in Zukunft nicht mehr so viel davon zu benutzen, da DHL momentan viele Pakete zurückgehen lässt, da das viele Klebeband dafür sorgt, dass die Pakete auf den Förderbändern herumrutschen und es sich deswegen eigentlich um Sperrgut handle. Eigentlich kann das doch nicht mein Problem sein, oder?
Nunja, da wir gerade bei der Gabel sind: hier bleibt alles beim Alten - die sackschwere Lefty wird weiterhin in Betrieb bleiben. Aber ich werde ihr ein paar schwarze Titanschrauben gönnen, da die alten Stahlschrauben schon ziemlich abgeranzt sind. Die Lieferung von Tuning-Pedals erfolgte wieder einmal blitzschnell und da ich wusste, dass noch Gummibärchen beiliegen, habe ich das Paket gestern noch unmittelbar vor meiner Feierabendrunde geöffnet und die Süßigkeiten verspeist. Der weitere Inhalt des Päckchens:





Ach ja, die Schrauben sind natürlich für die Gabelbrücken.

Des Weiteren werde ich diesmal auch andere Bremsscheiben ausprobieren. Grundsätzlich waren die KCNC Razor nicht allzu schlecht, aber bei den SLX-Bremsen am Inbred merke ich, dass mit „gewichtigeren“ Bremsscheiben (am Inbred: XT und XTR) doch wohl mehr herauszuholen wäre.
Um vorne und hinten ein einheitliches Bild zu bekommen, werde ich beide Scheiben wechseln. Ich habe mich für eine Magura Storm in 160 mm für das Vorderrad und eine Magura Storm SL in 140 mm für das Hinterrad entschieden. Die beiliegenden Schrauben werde ich aber nicht verwenden - die Titanschrauben von KCNC dürften leichter sein und sehen nicht so billig aus.




*115 g bei 160 mm*




*75 g bei 140 mm*

Und da ich gerade in Erzähllaune bin:
Die Bremsscheiben habe ich bei Rose bestellt, da ich noch einen Gutschein hatte (sonst würde ich mir das aufgrund der miesen Homepage auch zweimal überlegen). Zusammen haben die Bremsscheiben 54 € gekostet. Ab 50 € ist der Versand kostenlos. Gutschein eingegeben - 44 €. Versand nicht mehr kostenlos. Nachdem ich den Gutschein eingegeben hatte, wurden die 10 € noch vom Gesamtpreis inkl. Versand abgezogen, an der Kasse dann auf einmal vom Preis exkl. Versand


----------



## Rommos (8. Juni 2016)

...ich verstehe deine Aussage: *Um vorne und hinten ein einheitliches Bild zu bekommen, werde ich beide Scheiben wechseln.*

...irgenwie nicht, wenn dann doch *optisch unterschiedliche *Scheiben dran kommen 

Zweimal Storm oder zweimal Storm SL wäre doch schöner, oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juni 2016)

Weil die Form gleich ist und sich die Scheiben optisch ansonsten nur in den Aussparungen unterscheiden.
Hinten wollte ich halt wieder 140 mm und vorne eine Scheibe mit mehr Fleisch als bei der Sorm SL.


----------



## Affekopp (8. Juni 2016)

Einheitliche Scheiben würden mir persönlich auch optisch besser gefallen, aber das lässt sich im Zeifel auch noch später anpassen.

Wann ist mit Bildern vom Rahmen zu rechnen?


----------



## InoX (8. Juni 2016)

Bestimmt Juni 2017 oder so...
Interessante Ansätze mit den Scheiben. Leider sind sie wirklich sehr verschieden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2016)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, was an den Bremsscheiben nun so wahnsinnig unterschiedlich sein soll  Von der 140er hinten wird man sowieso nicht viel sehen.
Und da es nun eigentlich nur noch an der Pulverbude hängt, denke ich, dass es eher Juni 2016 als 2017 wird  Zumindest wenn der richtige Farbwunsch übermittelt wurde und auch sonst alles stimmt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juni 2016)

Ich würde die beiden Scheiben optisch auch nicht paaren wollen.... 



Auf Bilder vom Rahmen freue ich mich aber schon!


----------



## herrundmeister (9. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Von der 140er hinten wird man sowieso nicht viel sehen.


Weil das Ritzelpacket die Scheibe verdeckt


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juni 2016)

Es wird Zeit, sich anderen Dingen als unbeschreiblich verschiedenen Bremsscheiben, die das ganze Rad verschandeln werden, zu widmen. Der aufmerksame Leser wird mitbekommen haben, dass der neue Rahmen - so hoffe ich - eine Steckachse bekommt. Zum Glück lassen sich die Funworks-Naben an verschiedene Achsstandards anpassen. Deswegen gab es heute diese kleinen Teilchen:





Mal was ganz Anderes: Welcher Mod ist eigentlich für dieses Unterforum zuständig? Der Titel des Themas könnte mal einen Update vertragen.


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2016)

Nicht renntauglich oder nicht auf Maß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phreakey (10. Juni 2016)

Den Titel ganz du selbstständig ändern:
Kopfzeile->Themen Optionen->Titel bearbeiten

Grüße


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2016)

phreakey schrieb:


> Den Titel ganz du selbstständig ändern:
> Kopfzeile->Themen Optionen->Titel bearbeiten
> 
> Grüße



Da „Titel bearbeiten“ schwarz und nicht unterstrichen ist, bevor man mit dem Cursor drüberfährt, hatte ich keinen Link dahinter vermutet. Danke für den Hinweis!



InoX schrieb:


> Nicht renntauglich oder nicht auf Maß?


Sieh selbst


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich nun endlich die Lefty zur Wartung nach Altenberg geschickt. Passenderweise führt der Herr Kohl genau in dieser Woche keine Wartungen durch. Aber egal, es eilt ja nicht.



Der erste Tag, an dem bei Kohl wieder Wartungen durchgeführt wurden und meine Gabel ist schon an der Reihe 
Vor wenigen Minuten habe ich einen Anruf erhalten.
Die Kolbenstange sei eingelaufen und somit werde eine Dichtung immer wieder beschädigt (deshalb hatte ich immer wieder Öl oberhalb der oberen Brücke). Das ist dann wohl die letzte Wartung der Lefty.
Ansonsten werden noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten (z. B. neuer Faltenbalg) gemacht und der Preis ist wieder einmal sehr vertretbar.

€ für die Vermeidung eines Dreifachposts:

Habe heute die Lefty von der Post abgeholt und gleich mal die Schrauben, die immerhin 13 g einsparen (was den Kohl bei der Gabel aber auch nicht mehr fett macht), reingeschraubt... Passt!


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juni 2016)

Heute sind die letzten beiden fehlenden Teile gekommen bzw. ich konnte sie abholen. Außerdem reiche ich noch die Steckachse nach:




*KCNC Quick & Easy X-12, 65 g*

Und bei der Sattelstütze konnte ich mich doch zu nichts Anderem durchringen...





Und nach einer langen Odyssee in der Postfiliale (habe den Rahmen diesmal nicht selbst abgeholt und ihn stattdessen direkt zur Postfiliale schicken lassen; der Rahmen war zwar angekommen, aber ich habe keine Benachrichtigung bekommen - eigentlich müssten da SMS und E-Mail kommen; außerdem war das Paket „nicht im System“; des Weiteren wollte die Postmitarbeitern ständig „meine“ Packstationsnummer wissen, was für noch mehr Verwirrung sorgte) konnte ich das letzte Teil zu Hause auspacken:





Was der wohl für eine Farbe hat? Wer's errät, bekommt 100 Internetpunkte


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

Eindeutig Park-Tool-Blau


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juni 2016)

Trotz meiner Farbschwäche kann ich sagen: eindeutig kein Park-Tool-Blau


----------



## MTK85 (27. Juni 2016)

Warum keine kcnc pro lite stütze?
Müsste leichter und günstiger sein, oder?
Leichter auf jeden fall.

Ist das jetzt ein neuer rahmen?
Oder dsr grüne verändert, und neu lackiert?
Und warum?

Ich hoffe du hast das nicht schon weiter oben erläutert.


----------



## Rommos (27. Juni 2016)

Ich sag mal rot, wie der Baum im BFF Logo

Gleich mal die Frage: Wieso Bremsleitung am Oberrohr und Schaltzug am Unterrohr?


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juni 2016)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Warum keine kcnc pro lite stütze?
> Müsste leichter und günstiger sein, oder?
> Leichter auf jeden fall.


Ich wollte diesmal keine Jochstütze. Ich hatte die KCNC zwar im Blick, aber die Thomson ist dann doch schöner. Leichter wäre die KCNC natürlich, aber nicht günstiger.



MTK85 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein neuer rahmen?
> Oder dsr grüne verändert, und neu lackiert?
> Und warum?
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast das nicht schon weiter oben erläutert.


Habe ich früher schon erläutert  Neuer Rahmen, da beim alten nicht alles gepasst hat.



Rommos schrieb:


> Ich sag mal rot, wie der Baum im BFF Logo
> 
> Gleich mal die Frage: Wieso Bremsleitung am Oberrohr und Schaltzug am Unterrohr?


Farbe: falsch

Leitungen: Bin ich so gewohnt und mag ich so. Innenverlegte Bremsleitung wollte ich nicht.

Bin übrigens gerade fertig geworden. Dabei ist mir der Kopf einer der Schrauben von der Lefty Brücke abgeschert  Jetzt muss ich das irgendwie entfernen. Eigentlich muss ich die Kiste dringend fahren wegen gewisser Pläne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (28. Juni 2016)

Innenverlegt meine ich gar nicht, halt nur beide Züge oben oder unten....aber darf ja jeder wie es ihm gefällt 

Ist natürlich blöd mit der Schraube...."unermeßlich ist des Menschen Kraft, wenn er mit dem Hebel schafft"
Viel Erfolg beim Entfernen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Innenverlegt meine ich gar nicht, halt nur beide Züge oben oder unten....aber darf ja jeder wie es ihm gefällt
> 
> Ist natürlich blöd mit der Schraube...."unermeßlich ist des Menschen Kraft, wenn er mit dem Hebel schafft"
> Viel Erfolg beim Entfernen!



Danke. Ich habe mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel (Wera) gearbeitet. Aber scheinbar unterscheiden sich die maximalen Drehmomente der Hersteller (Gabelbrücke <-> Schraube) doch arg... Die Schraube hat vor dem eingestellten Drehmoment (10 Nm; auf der Seite des Herstellers [der Gabelbrücke] sind 12-13 Nm angegeben; aber wohl nur für die Originalschrauben) aufgegeben. Habe schon einen Aufruf im Thema „Berliner Werkstattbörse“ gestartet. Für sowas habe ich leider keinerlei Werkzeug.
@danchoize hat doch allerhand Werkzeug. Für sowas vielleicht auch? 

Als ich die Race Face Turbine gestern wieder eingebaut habe, wäre ich fast verrückt geworden. Lagerschale rein, raus, rein, raus - die Breite von Innenlager und Spacern (die Turbine verlangt 98,1 +/- 1 mm) hat nie gepasst. Bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass ich das erste Mal in meinem Leben ein Innenlagergehäuse von 72 mm Breite habe 

Prinzipiell passt aber erst einmal alles und ich bin immerhin bei < 10,5 kg gelandet. Der Rahmen wiegt inkl. X-12-Ausfallende (Robert hat sogar eins für „Direct Mount“-Schaltwerke mitgeliefert) nur 1940 g


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Prinzipiell passt aber erst einmal alles und ich bin immerhin bei < 10,5 kg gelandet. Der Rahmen wiegt inkl. X-12-Ausfallende (Robert hat sogar eins für „Direct Mount“-Schaltwerke mitgeliefert) nur 1940 g



Ist ein normales Gewicht für einen auftragsgelöteten Stahlrahmen in der Größe, wenn nicht mit Wasserrohr gearbeitet wurde. Mein Vogel wiegt in zwei Nummern größer mit ISP 100g mehr (ist aus Columbus Life- und Nova-Rohren).

Bei der Farbe würde ich mal auf Grau tippen, oder Grün, irgendwas mit "G" halt .


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

Hast du das Teil eigentlich noch?
Farbe wird heute dann aufgelöst. Bilder habe ich nicht dabei 
Grün und Grau sind es nicht.


----------



## nollak (28. Juni 2016)

Ich tippe mal auf nen blau als Farbe.

Hätte sich ein Austausch der eingelaufenen Kolbenstange wirtschaftlich nicht mehr gelohnt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

Blau hatte ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (28. Juni 2016)

*Orange?*


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> *Orange?*



Nein.



nollak schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf nen blau als Farbe.



Nein.



nollak schrieb:


> Hätte sich ein Austausch der eingelaufenen Kolbenstange wirtschaftlich nicht mehr gelohnt?


Weiß ich nicht. Habe nicht so genau nachgefragt. Kommt dann, wenn es wieder Zeit wird


----------



## Rommos (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich nach dem Bild gehe, dann tippe ich mal auf Grau  sieht man doch


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hast du das Teil eigentlich noch?



Ja, ich wollte es demnächst mal mit 650B-LRS aufbauen, leider muss der Rahmen neu beschichtet werden und ich habe momentan keinen Plan, wo ich das machen lassen soll und welche Farbe es werden müsste (dieser Zustand hält jetzt schon so seit etwa 2 Jahren an, da ich genügend andere, fahrbereite Räder habe).


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Juni 2016)

ich tippe auf pink


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

Nicht das es am Ende BUNT wird.


----------



## Rommos (28. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nicht das es am Ende BUNT wird.


...oder gar farbig


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Ja, ich wollte es demnächst mal mit 650B-LRS aufbauen, leider muss der Rahmen neu beschichtet werden und ich habe momentan keinen Plan, wo ich das machen lassen soll und welche Farbe es werden müsste (dieser Zustand hält jetzt schon so seit etwa 2 Jahren an, da ich genügend andere, fahrbereite Räder habe).


Kleiner Tipp: lass es nicht beim Rahmenbauer mit zwei X in Rosenheim machen. Beide BF waren/sind von Perfektion weit entfernt. Das kann ich nur durch den Preis für's Komplettpaket so hinnehmen.



herrundmeister schrieb:


> ich tippe auf pink


Wir kommen der Sache näher.


----------



## volki_d (28. Juni 2016)

Violett?


----------



## Rommos (28. Juni 2016)

Na, da bin ich froh, dass ich meine BFF bei meinem Pulverer in der Nähe hab machen lassen. 

Wir wollen Bilder sehen, wir wollen Bilder sehen - in bunt und in Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

volki_d schrieb:


> Violett?


----------



## nollak (28. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Blau hatte ich schon


Mist, habs überlesen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

http://www.voelkner.de/products/306...zOGUxT2agw0fhEqChUgPWz8v_KJG84c6_8aAtU_8P8HAQ
sowas hilft... 
Habt ihr nicht einen Werkzeugladen in der Nähe?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> http://www.voelkner.de/products/306...zOGUxT2agw0fhEqChUgPWz8v_KJG84c6_8aAtU_8P8HAQ
> sowas hilft...
> Habt ihr nicht einen Werkzeugladen in der Nähe?



Das ist mir bewusst. Ich dachte nur, dass ich das vielleicht auch ohne eigenes Werkzeug oder mit vorhandenem Werkzeug hinbekomme. Ich werde aber wohl nachher noch einen Körner und Ausdreher besorgen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst. Ich dachte nur, dass ich das vielleicht auch ohne eigenes Werkzeug oder mit vorhandenem Werkzeug hinbekomme. Ich werde aber wohl nachher noch einen Körner und Ausdreher besorgen.


Hauptsache du rutscht beim bohren nicht ab und kommst schief. 
Ich setze leicht einen Körnerschlag in die Mitte der Schraube und bohre dann möglichst senkrecht zu Schraube, indem ich den Bohrer ständig von allen Seiten auf seine Richtung kontrolliere. Wenn der Spiralbohrer nicht zu fest im Bohrfutter gespannt wird, kannst du ihn auch nicht so einfach mit der Maschine abdrehen wenn er sich verklemmt. 
Auch wichtig das das Teil mit der Schraube gut und sicher fixiert ist und sich nicht plötzlich verdrehen kann. 
Aber mit Geduld und etwas Spucke schaffst du das.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hauptsache du rutscht beim bohren nicht ab und kommst schief.
> Ich setze leicht einen Körnerschlag in die Mitte der Schraube und bohre dann möglichst senkrecht zu Schraube, indem ich den Bohrer ständig von allen Seiten auf seine Richtung kontrolliere. Wenn der Spiralbohrer nicht zu fest im Bohrfutter gespannt wird, kannst du ihn auch nicht so einfach mit der Maschine abdrehen wenn er sich verklemmt.
> Auch wichtig das das Teil mit der Schraube gut und sicher fixiert ist und sich nicht plötzlich verdrehen kann.
> Aber mit Geduld und etwas Spucke schaffst du das.


Da krieg' ich direkt schwitzige Pfoten


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da krieg' ich direkt schwitzige Pfoten


Und hau den Körner nicht zu straff in den Schraubenrest...nicht das du alles vernietest...


----------



## mete (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn die Schraube einigermaßen lose ist, kann man auch einfach einen Tropfen eines guten Klebers (2K gibt es auch als schnellhärtende Version) vorn auf eine neue Schraube setzen, diese dann auf die alte Draufdrücken, warten bis alles fest ist und schließlich alles komplett herausdrehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn die Schraube einigermaßen lose ist, kann man auch einfach einen Tropfen eines guten Klebers (2K gibt es auch als schnellhärtende Version) vorn auf eine neue Schraube setzen, diese dann auf die alte Draufdrücken, warten bis alles fest ist und schließlich alles komplett herausdrehen.


Das wär mir zu heiß   











...ich habe es schon geschafft in eine 8er Aluschraube ein 5er Gewinde zu schneiden um dann eine M5 Schraube mit Sekundenkleber einzukleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn die Schraube einigermaßen lose ist, kann man auch einfach einen Tropfen eines guten Klebers (2K gibt es auch als schnellhärtende Version) vorn auf eine neue Schraube setzen, diese dann auf die alte Draufdrücken, warten bis alles fest ist und schließlich alles komplett herausdrehen.


Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Wäre mir prinzipiell auch lieber, aber da ist wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Fehlkaufs höher. Ich kann auch nicht sagen, wie lose das Ganze ist.
Eigentlich wollte ich heute noch Rad fahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

Aaalso... Ich bin eine halbe Stunde früher nach Hause gefahren und dann zum Baumarkt. Körner und Ausdreher gekauft (ich weiß, Baumarkt-Qualität ist üblicherweise nicht so prall).

Schraube is draußen.





Das neue Werkzeug kann ich hoffentlich zurückgeben - ist unbenutzt. Ich hatte schon alles bereitgelegt und den Körner angesetzt. Die Schraube bewegte sich jetzt doch. Also zum Kühlschrank und Sekundenkleber geholt. Ausgetrocknet - wie immer. Tja, dann hab' ich das Teil mit einem Posterstrip herausgedreht...

Aber ihr kriegt jetzt Bilder und ich gehe Rad fahren.


----------



## Rommos (28. Juni 2016)

Wenn du dem Badge etwas mehr Kontur geben willst, einfach mit etwas Politur die Oberfläche bearbeiten....






Farbe kommt gut


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

Super...viel Spaß auf der Testrunde ☺


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich wollte diesmal keine Jochstütze. Ich hatte die KCNC zwar im Blick, aber die Thomson ist dann doch schöner. Leichter wäre die KCNC natürlich, aber nicht günstiger.
> 
> 
> Habe ich früher schon erläutert  Neuer Rahmen, da beim alten nicht alles gepasst hat.
> ...



Kenne ich auch!  
Bei TiSchrauben musst du mit weniger Drehmoment arbeiten.....


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2016)

Bin zurück und hatte heute auch die Kompaktknipse mit...

















Was nehmen wir mit? Der Lenker muss tiefer. Mein Procraft-Vorbau mit -17 ° hat aber leider nicht funktioniert (die Brücken sind sehr ausladend, sodass ein winziger Spacer unter den Vorbau müsste), daher momentan -6 °. 1 cm mehr kann der Vorbau auch haben, dann kann der Sattel ein µ nach vorn. Ach ja, und nach der nächsten Woche kommt dann das schwarze Blatt mit 36 Zähnen ran. Reicht hier ja. Es macht sich auch etwas bemerkbar, dass der Q-Faktor deutlich größer ist als gerade beim Inbred.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (29. Juni 2016)

Sehr schick geworden. Die Farbe is super!


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2016)

Ein Vorbau mit 100 mm Länge und -17 ° ist unterwegs. Diesmal allerdings ein recht günstiger, den ich in anderer Ausführung schon am Stadtrad fahre und der mir optisch sehr gut gefällt. Mit Titanschrauben fällt dann auch etwas Gewicht.
Ist eigentlich keinem aufgefallen, dass die hintere Bremsscheibe keine 140er Magura Storm SL sondern eine 160er KCNC Razor ist? 

Vorne muss ich unbedingt was mit der Bremse machen - mit einem Finger kriege ich das Hinterrad fast nicht zum Abheben. War aber auch schon vor der Magura Storm so.


----------



## Rommos (29. Juni 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ein Vorbau mit 100 mm Länge und -17 ° ist unterwegs. Diesmal allerdings ein recht günstiger, den ich in anderer Ausführung schon am Stadtrad fahre und der mir optisch sehr gut gefällt. Mit Titanschrauben fällt dann auch etwas Gewicht.
> Ist eigentlich keinem aufgefallen, dass die hintere Bremsscheibe keine 140er Magura Storm SL sondern eine 160er KCNC Razor ist?
> 
> Vorne muss ich unbedingt was mit der Bremse machen - mit einem Finger kriege ich das Hinterrad fast nicht zum Abheben. War aber auch schon vor der Magura Storm so.



...ist halt nicht aufgefallen wegen der coolen Farbe - oder dem nicht passendem Kettenblatt


----------



## kindi1972 (29. Juni 2016)

Gewagte Farbe . Aber ich finde es ist mal was anderes .
Wenn jetzt das Kettenblatt noch schwarz wird und vielleicht der Steuersatz auch noch...?

Meine XTR Race 980er bremst auch eher bescheiden . Aber es reicht noch und ist an meinem Fully dran, welches ich im Moment eh kaum fahre.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juni 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...ist halt nicht aufgefallen wegen der coolen Farbe - oder dem nicht passendem Kettenblatt


Das hatte ich ja auch für den alten Rahmen gekauft!  Außerdem passt es - zum Steuersatz 



kindi1972 schrieb:


> Gewagte Farbe . Aber ich finde es ist mal was anderes .
> Wenn jetzt das Kettenblatt noch schwarz wird und vielleicht der Steuersatz auch noch...?
> 
> Meine XTR Race 980er bremst auch eher bescheiden . Aber es reicht noch und ist an meinem Fully dran, welches ich im Moment eh kaum fahre.



Wie gesagt, das Kettenblatt ist nur temporär und hier gilt der Spruch, dass nichts länger halte als ein Provisorium, definitiv nicht. Mit dem 32er trete ich mich ja tot. Das schwarze 36er liegt ja bereit...





Die Bremse hat auch schonmal richtig gebremst  Ich werde vorne neue Bremsbeläge reinpacken, wenn das Rad eh schon in den Montageständer kommt. Die SLX im Inbred ist deutlich kräftiger (natürlich auch vom Gewicht her).


----------



## nollak (29. Juni 2016)

Ich find das Kettenblatt als Kontrast jetzt gar net mal so schlecht-


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juli 2016)

Angesprochenes Problem mit steilem Winkel und ohne Spacer:





Und hier mit einem 2-Millimeter-Spacer gelöst:





Ist ein Procraft SL mit 100 mm und -17 ° und ein Syntace-Spacer (waren komischerweise die billigsten).





Ausgangsgewicht waren 135 g. Da die Schrauben an der Schaftklemmung M5 sind (der Rest M4), konnte ich nur 4 gegen Titan tauschen. Wiegt dann jetzt 129 g. Morgen wird getestet.


----------



## Affekopp (1. Juli 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> (...)Ist ein Procraft SL mit 100 mm und -17 ° und ein *Syntace-Spacer (waren komischerweise die billigsten)* (...)



... für dich hätte ich auch einen gespendet inkl. Gratisversand. Habe hier noch Syntace Spacer zu genüge rumfliegen.

PS: neuer Vorbau gefällt auch wesentlich besser als der vorherige


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> ... für dich hätte ich auch einen gespendet inkl. Gratisversand. Habe hier noch Syntace Spacer zu genüge rumfliegen.
> 
> PS: neuer Vorbau gefällt auch wesentlich besser als der vorherige



Ach, ich musste ja eh bestellen  Und der Spacer mit 2 mm war die perfekte Lösung. Vielleicht kann ich die anderen auch noch irgendwann nutzen.

Den KCNC-Vorbau finde ich von der Form her ziemlich schick. Aber die silberne Frontplatte und das Dekor sind halt zum Davonlaufen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2016)

Mit neuem Vorbau sieht das Ganze jetzt übrigens folgendermaßen aus:





War allerdings keine richtige Tour, da sich der Regen nicht entscheiden konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (2. Juli 2016)

Wenn das schwarze Kettenblatt dann drann ist siehts perfekt aus!

Stütze und vorbau in silber könnte ich mir hier auch gut vorstellen.

Braucht es den Kettenstrebenschutz eigentlich unbedingt? 
Is doch ein xt shadow plus, oder?
An meinem cube hat das in mittellang noch nie die kettenstrebe berührt. 
Und ohne den schutz würds gleich nochmal geiler aussehen.  Gerade bei so einem eleganten stahl rahmen


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2016)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Stütze und vorbau in silber könnte ich mir hier auch gut vorstellen.


Ja, das stelle ich mir auch gar nicht mal so hässlich vor.


----------



## Affekopp (2. Juli 2016)

MTK85 schrieb:


> Stütze und vorbau in silber könnte ich mir hier auch gut vorstellen.



Jupp, silberne Anbauteile haben definitiv einen eigenen Charme. Bei meinen Stahl Rennräder habe ich es bereits 2x konsequent durchgezogen.

Es wirklich perfekt umzusetzen ist jedoch wesentlich schwieriger als bei "schwarz". Die Teileverfügbarkeit - insbesondere im MTB-Sektor - ist stark eingeschränkt und es gibt nicht immer die Parts die man eigentlich gerne verwenden möchte.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juli 2016)

So, heute gab's 'ne anständige Tour. Läuft bestens. Mit dem 32er Blatt ist man eigentlich ausreichend schnell. Über 40 km/h kann man entspannt treten.
Und die Bremsen packen jetzt auch wieder gut zu, nachdem ich die Beläge mit Sandpapier bearbeitet habe.



Affekopp schrieb:


> Jupp, silberne Anbauteile haben definitiv einen eigenen Charme. Bei meinen Stahl Rennräder habe ich es bereits 2x konsequent durchgezogen.
> 
> Es wirklich perfekt umzusetzen ist jedoch wesentlich schwieriger als bei "schwarz". Die Teileverfügbarkeit - insbesondere im MTB-Sektor - ist stark eingeschränkt und es gibt nicht immer die Parts die man eigentlich gerne verwenden möchte.



An schicken Teilen fallen mir da ehrlich gesagt nur Ritcheys Classic-Linie und natürlich Thomson ein. Und da haben die Vorbauten z. B. zu geringe Winkel. Ist außerdem eh egal - Schwarz kommt gut.



MTK85 schrieb:


> Wenn das schwarze Kettenblatt dann drann ist siehts perfekt aus!
> 
> Stütze und vorbau in silber könnte ich mir hier auch gut vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht genau, ob der Kettenstrebenschutz notwendig ist. Er stört mich aber nicht und sicher ist sicher  Ist ein XT Shadow+, richtig.


----------



## Rommos (3. Juli 2016)

Also den Thomson X2 gibt's in 100mm mit 17 Grad...


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juli 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich bleibe bei Schwarz  Ein X2 kommt mir auch nicht ans MTB. Der X4 gefällt mir besser und eine 2-Schrauben-Klemmung möchte ich nicht (am MTB).


----------



## kindi1972 (4. Juli 2016)

Schwarz ist schon . Zumal man dann auch mal leicht auf Carbon Lenker und Stütze umrüsten kann und noch immer farblich passend unterwegs ist. Habe ich mittlerweile aus "Komfortgründen" an meinen beiden Hardtails gemacht.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2016)

tune teile in silber...


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2016)

Noch einmal: Ich werde nicht auf silberne Teile umsteigen. Und Tune kommt mir definitiv an kein Rad. Was ich da allein von zwei Freunden mitbekomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich finde auch schwarze Anbauteile an deinem Rad schöner. 
Ich selbst habe silberne Parts am Crosser probiert, inzwischen aber alle gegen schwarze Parts ersetzt.

An einigen Rädern passt's wie A.... auf Eimer, aber eben nicht überall.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. August 2016)

So, letzte Woche habe ich wieder das schwarzen Kettenblatt und nun auch eine Kassettenerweiterung (Hope T-Rex; Übersetzung: 36/11-40) angebaut und heute erfolgte die erste Fahrt in der Konfiguration. Der Gangsprung durch das entnommene Ritzel geht absolut gar nicht, da an einer vollkommen unpassenden Stelle. Hier muss ich noch einmal herumprobieren...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2016)

Hast du nur eins raus genommen? Du musst 15 und 17 durch ein 16er ersetzen, sonst ist es echt schlimm.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hast du nur eins raus genommen? Du musst 15 und 17 durch ein 16er ersetzen, sonst ist es echt schlimm.


Würde ich das 15er und 17er durch ein 16er ersetzen, hätte ich eine 9-fach-Kassette, die auf der Nabe wackelt, weil sie zu schmal ist.
Ich weiß gerade nicht, welches Ritzel ich entfernt habe, aber es ist natürlich nur 1, so wie es auch in der Anleitung steht („In most cases we recommend removing the 17T sprocket“).
Wie gesagt, ich muss da noch einmal herumprobieren.

*Oder:* Fehlt bei deiner Aussage was und du wolltest sagen, ich solle das 15er herausnehmen und das 17er durch ein 16er ersetzen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. August 2016)

Du nimmst 15 und 17 raus und machst dafür 16 und 40 drauf 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. August 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du nimmst 15 und 17 raus und machst dafür 16 und 40 drauf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


Jetzt hab' ich's (hatte offenbar einen Denkfehler, wie man an der Aussage mit der vermeintlichen 9-fach-Kassette sehen kann). Ein 16er Ritzel sollte ich noch haben.
Könnten die auch in die Anleitung schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (29. August 2016)

oneup liefert das 16er gleich mit im set aus: http://www.oneupcomponents.com/products/42-tooth-sprocket


----------



## nollak (30. August 2016)

Das OneUp funktionierte, zumindest bei mir, aber schlechter als das zurechtgefeilte 16er XT Ritzel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. August 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Das OneUp funktionierte, zumindest bei mir, aber schlechter als das zurechtgefeilte 16er XT Ritzel.


Was muss man da zurechtfeilen?


----------



## Rommos (30. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was muss man da zurechtfeilen?



Ich hab auch das 16er von OneUp verbaut, das in der Tat nicht so geschmeidig schaltet. Beim 16er XT (das liegt schon ewig daheim deswegen) musst du eine der Aussparungen auffeilen, damit die Steighilfe zu den anderen passt, also das Ritzel passend gedreht eingebaut wird


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was muss man da zurechtfeilen?


Du musst das Ritzel verdrehen, sonst passen die Schaltgassen nicht.... 

Suche gerade mal ein Bild..


----------



## nollak (30. August 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was muss man da zurechtfeilen?



Wie auch meine Vorredner hier schon sagten muss es verdreht werden. Es muss um knapp 180° gedreht werden. Die kleine Nut muss also einfach auf die größer der anderen gebracht werden. Am einfachsten eines der Ritzel, welche ersetzt werden sollen, passend drauf legen. Dann anzeichnen und mit kleiner Säge und/oder Feile das ganze aussparen. Ritzel dann anhand der Steighilfen ausrichten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2017)

Heute frei gehabt und im Schnee unterwegs gewesen


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2017)

Am WE habe ich nun auch endlich mal die Leichtbauscheiben vom Rad verbannt. Sowohl hier als auch vom Slate. KCNC Razor, Magura Storm und Storm SL - mäßige Bremsleistung und Rubbeln muss ich nicht (mehr) haben. Gerade beim Slate habe ich den direkten Vergleich gehabt.
Braucht jemand 'ne Bremsscheibe? 





Die billigen Shimano-Scheiben wiegen auch überraschend wenig (115 g bei 160 mm).


----------



## daniel77 (29. Mai 2017)

Knackt die KCNC Steckachse bei dir auch so nervig? Musste meine jetzt gegen eine Syntace tauschen.....


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2017)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Knackt die KCNC Steckachse bei dir auch so nervig? Musste meine jetzt gegen eine Syntace tauschen.....


Komplett unauffällig bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2017)

Am letzten WE war es dann mal wieder so weit: Heavy24 in Chemnitz! Bei meiner 4. Teilnahme bin ich dann zum 1. Mal im 2er- statt im 4er-Team gestartet. Das war dann ab Sonntag um 6:30 nur noch ein Einzelteam, da mein Teampartner aufgrund von Knieproblemen aussteigen musste. Also noch schnell 'nen zweiten Flaschenhalter angebaut (nachdem ich meinen 2. am Tag zuvor an einen anderen Fahrer @InoX verliehen habe) und ab ging's. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt lagen wir durch einen guten Start und trotz einer Nacht mit langsamen Runden auf Platz 9.












*Letzte Runde...*




*Zieleinlauf*

Zum Schluss hat's nach 196 + 296 km immerhin noch für den 17. Platz bei den Herren-2ern gereicht.


----------



## InoX (14. Juni 2017)

Bei mir hat der Flaschenhalter gute Dienste geleistet. Leider war die Farbe nicht so passend.
Ohne den hätte ich ein richtiges Problem gehabt. Ich danke dir!


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2017)

InoX schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Flaschenhalter gute Dienste geleistet. Leider war die Farbe nicht so passend.
> Ohne den hätte ich ein richtiges Problem gehabt. Ich danke dir!


Ach, als ich einen zweiten brauchte, standen eh zwei Tacx Tao zur Disposition


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2017)

Da das Wechseln von Gabeln und Vorbauten meine Hobbies sind, habe ich das mal wieder gemacht  Fährt sich sehr gut, muss ich sagen. Und der Vorbau (Flatforce-Verschnitt mit -20°) liegt mit Stahlschrauben 40 g unter der Herstellerangabe 













Ach ja, und es gab ESIs. Die Gasgriffe (Schaumstoff) waren kaum noch auszuhalten... Ich hatte zuvor auch Silikongriffe von Funworks montiert und ungefahren wieder demontiert. Ebenfalls Gasgriff-Feeling.


----------



## InoX (4. Juli 2017)

Woher hast du die blaue Heavykappe?
Der Vorbau schreit nach Aceton.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2017)

InoX schrieb:


> Woher hast du die blaue Heavykappe?
> Der Vorbau schreit nach Aceton.


Die gab's beim Heavy  Wollte ich eigentlich letztes Jahr schon kaufen, aber hatte es dann irgendwie verpeilt. Diesmal habe ich meinen Teampartner geschickt, da er ja genug Zeit hatte. Leider nur Restbestände von früheren Veranstaltungen - auf meiner steht 2011, auf seiner 2012. Die bronzene ist am Inbred 





Ich werd's auf jeden Fall mit Nagellackentferner probieren. Aber vorhin wollte ich unbedingt noch eine Testfahrt machen.


----------



## zymnokxx (16. Oktober 2017)

denke es passt hier rein:
Spiegel-Online nun mit einer kleiner Doku-Serie über Robert und Big Forest Frameworks


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Oktober 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> denke es passt hier rein:
> Spiegel-Online nun mit einer kleiner Doku-Serie über Robert und Big Forest Frameworks



Nun gibt's auch Teil 2. Wenn hier schonmal mit dem Verlinken zum Artikel angefangen wurde


----------



## Rommos (19. Oktober 2017)

....schöne Sache  erinnert mich an meinen Kurs bei Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen...



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da das Wechseln von Gabeln und Vorbauten meine Hobbies sind, habe ich das mal wieder gemacht



Diesmal geschah es aber mehr oder weniger aus Notwendigkeit. Die Reba müsste nämlich mal zum Service. Außerdem bin ich momentan eh fast nur auf dem Slate oder XS800 unterwegs, da kann ich auch mal sowas mit dem Big Forest machen...





Ich musste allerdings auch die Schaltröllchen wechseln, da letztens eins gebrochen ist, als das Schaltwerk nach einem der beiden größeren Herbststürme einen Ast gefressen hatte. Der Käfig ist auch nicht mehr absolut gerade, aber es funktioniert noch. Hatte auf mehr jetzt auch keine Lust.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2017)

eine niner carbon würde gut passen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Dezember 2017)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> eine niner carbon würde gut passen...


Nicht nötig - es kommt so oder so wieder die Reba rein


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Dezember 2017)

Die sieht auch deutlich besser aus an dem Rad.


----------



## Phippsy (8. Dezember 2017)

Am Rennrad ne Federgabel aber am richtigen Rad starr


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Dezember 2017)

Bin ich hier richtig?

Grüble aktuell über ein ungefedertes Stahl-MTB mit 27.5" (und 26+ Option).
Am unsichersten bin ich beim Steuerwinkel. Was ist da der aktuelle Stand? Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich 70° sagen (mein altes Stahl-MTB hat 71°). Für lange Cross Country Touren (nicht wirklich Rennen) muss es keine slacke Geo mit 67° haben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Bin ich hier richtig?
> 
> Grüble aktuell über ein ungefedertes Stahl-MTB mit 27.5" (und 26+ Option).
> Am unsichersten bin ich beim Steuerwinkel. Was ist da der aktuelle Stand? Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich 70° sagen (mein altes Stahl-MTB hat 71°). Für lange Cross Country Touren (nicht wirklich Rennen) muss es keine slacke Geo mit 67° haben, oder?


wenn man mal so guckt...
...
karte monkey 69°
brother cycles 71°
krampus 69°
genesis longitude 70°
...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (8. Dezember 2017)

Da lag ich ja soweit richtig - das Karate Monkey hatte ich mir genauer angeguckt, hatte es aber nicht unbedingt als in erster Linie XC-Rad wahrgenommen (sind die genannten Räder alle nicht wirklich, oder?)


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Da lag ich ja soweit richtig - das Karate Monkey hatte ich mir genauer angeguckt, hatte es aber nicht unbedingt als in erster Linie XC-Rad wahrgenommen (sind die genannten Räder alle nicht wirklich, oder?)


bin einfach von den rädern ausgegangen, welche mit starrgabel kommen... aber reine xc räder sind das nicht, stimmt schon.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2017)

Heute die erste Runde mit der Cromoto im BF gefahren - nicht ganz übel. War aber auch ziemlich flach und wenig anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Ampelhasser (13. Dezember 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> War aber auch ziemlich flach und wenig anspruchsvoll.



Aber Hallo - nicht so bescheiden! Du warst immerhin auf Berlins höchster natürlichster Erhebung.

PS. Sieht gut aus mit der Starrgabel


----------



## mete (13. Dezember 2017)

...und der Nase nach hinter der Bank mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit herunter ist es sogar einigermaßen anspruchsvoll...


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2017)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Aber Hallo - nicht so bescheiden! Du warst immerhin auf Berlins höchster natürlichster Erhebung.
> 
> PS. Sieht gut aus mit der Starrgabel


Der Großteil war ja RFWR. Habe danach nur noch einen Abstecher in die Müggelberge gemacht.

P.S.: Durch die Sache mit dem Schaltwerk (Ast und so) war ich natürlich etwas paranoid unterwegs (zwecks Stöcken und so). Wie wenn man gerade einen Schlauch geflickt hat.

P.P.S.: Ist übrigens „nur“ eine 26er Cromoto. War vorher im Inbred.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe am violetten Rahmen zwar eine andere Plakette, aber was soll's.


----------



## Lefty88 (21. Dezember 2017)

Ne Lefty 2.0 wäre geil....


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Dezember 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ne Lefty 2.0 wäre geil....


Wenn du mir deine aus dem FSI spendest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (22. Dezember 2017)

Die brauch ich noch selbst^^ Aber geil wär´s scho...


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist die blöde Vorderradbremse schon wieder undicht (3 1/2 Jahre nach dem ersten Mal) 
War heute 'ne Runde mit dem BF unterwegs, bin dann im Anchluss noch zum KSGC (nur zum Zuschauen ) gefahren und beim Rumstehen und Quatschen fällt mir auf, dass ich den Bremshebel wieder bis zum Lenker durchziehen kann und etwas Öl am Leitungsanschluss austritt.
Ich glaub', dass da jetzt - zumindest erst einmal - die SLX vom Inbred drankommt. Wird eh abgebaut und die Bremse bremst besser. So'n Schiet.
Wenigstens ist es auf dem Rückweg passiert.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Januar 2018)

Ganz schön ärgerlich! Welche ist denn die undichte, die im Moment verbaut ist?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ganz schön ärgerlich! Welche ist denn die undichte, die im Moment verbaut ist?


XTR 985


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Januar 2018)

Boah, ganz schön ärgerlich! Hoffentlich kriegst Du dieses Mal eine dauerhaft funktionierende!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Boah, ganz schön ärgerlich! Hoffentlich kriegst Du dieses Mal eine dauerhaft funktionierende!


Die Bremse habe ich ja nicht ausgetauscht, sondern nur die Bremsleitung. Wie gesagt, gibt erstmal die SLX-Bremse.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2018)

Gesagt, getan:









Obwohl natürlich jeder weiß, wie eine unspektakuläre SLX-Bremse aussieht...

Wie man sieht, habe ich natürlich beide getauscht. Ist nicht besonders förderlich für das Gewicht, aber immerhin hat's nix gekostet


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2018)

Alle Jahre wieder... Heavy24 





Wie man sieht, war das Wetter dieses Jahr das komplette Gegenteil des letztjährigen Wetters.
Weitere Bildere folgen.


----------



## MTK85 (26. Juni 2018)

wenn ich mal ein 24h rennen fahren sollte, gehe ich definitiv nur bei bestem wetteraussichten an den start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2018)

Bestes Wetter hatte ich immerhin 3 von 5 Malen  Gerade nachts hat's echt keinen Spaß gemacht und schon allein deswegen fährt man/fuhr ich auch bei geringem Risiko (lange Geraden) eher entspannt.
Das Rad hat aber super mitgemacht  Ich muss es die Tage mal pflegen. Die Kette rostet vor sich hin und die Zähne des Kettenblatts sind komplett blank. Und das Eloxal hat nun einige tausend Kilometer gehalten...


----------



## magas (26. Juni 2018)

Meine Hochachtung hast Du - bei so einer Gatschpartie durchzuhalten; das zeugt von Charakterstärke


----------



## magas (26. Juni 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Rad hat aber super mitgemacht  Ich muss es die Tage mal pflegen. Die Kette rostet vor sich hin und die Zähne des Kettenblatts sind komplett blank. Und das Eloxal hat nun einige tausend Kilometer gehalten...



kann mich jetzt nicht daran erinnern, aber habt ihr den Rahmen damals innen mit Wachs (Fluid Film, od. ähnlich) behandelt ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2018)

magas schrieb:


> kann mich jetzt nicht daran erinnern, aber habt ihr den Rahmen damals innen mit Wachs (Fluid Film, od. ähnlich) behandelt ?


Der Rahmen ist nicht konserviert. Darüber hatte ich auch immer wieder nachgedacht. Aber ich überlege ohnehin, den Rahmen im Winter dahingehend ändern zu lassen, dass ich die Züge intern verlegen kann. Das könnte man dann natürlich auch gleich noch machen lassen... Time will tell oder wie das heißt...



magas schrieb:


> Meine Hochachtung hast Du - bei so einer Gatschpartie durchzuhalten; das zeugt von Charakterstärke


Hehe, danke  Einige Teams sind schon in der Nacht wieder abgereist. Startgeld + Spritgeld + Verpflegung + Anspruch + gute Gesellschaft lassen einen Abbruch nicht zu


----------



## magas (26. Juni 2018)

gute Einstellung - like 

habe gerade einen Niner MCR Rahmen im Aufbau und die Fluid Film Dosen liegen schon bereit  An Deiner Stelle würde ich konservieren; wäre schad' um den schönen Rahmen - Wasser is a Hund


----------



## InoX (27. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube aber dass man die modernen 
Rohre nicht unterschätzen sollte. Das ist ja kein schnödes Wald- und Wieseneisen. Wenn ich mir meinen Rahmen so angucke ist das nichts wildes. Und Lupus hat deutlich bessere Rohre in seinem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juni 2018)

Wie versprochen 













Es sind übrigens wieder die XTR-Bremsen montiert, wie man vielleicht sieht...


----------



## Laktathunter (28. Juni 2018)

Immer schön, Stahlgeröhr auf Rennstrecken


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Februar 2019)

Heute endlich mal wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen (bei Traumwetter)


----------



## cluso (23. Februar 2019)

Cool das Rad ist immer noch im Einsatz...ich mag ja seltsame Farbkombinationen ab grüner Steuersatz zu der Rahmenfarbe..

uff...


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Februar 2019)

Der hat sich etabliert 
Habe in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder mit anderen Rahmen geliebäugelt. Vermutlich weil ich im Winter nicht so viel MTB fahre und dann auf dumme Gedanken komme... Läuft aber. Nur die HR-Bremse nervt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. November 2019)

Vor einer Weile habe ich das Zee-Schaltwerk, das das XT-Schaltwerk ersetzte, durch ein Deore-Schaltwerk ersetzt - das kommt wenigstens so wirklich mit der Kassette klar  Und die 440er Cromoto gegen eine 468er. Heute endlich mal wieder Zeit fürs MTB gehabt und durch das trübe Wetter war's auch schön leer 





Fährt sich immer noch klasse der Hobel.
BTW noch die 12.000 km für dieses Jahr geknackt


----------

